# IUI Girls TTC Part 203



## Martha Moo

new home ladies 

happy chatting

Em


----------



## Wraakgodin

First post reserved for a list of who we are - will add infomation later!

Sue


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning ladies just a quick one so I dont' loose you xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Morning all, just to find my way back xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

I haven't posted for a while again and now we are on a new thread I can't even check back to remind myself what you have been up to. So for now i'll say hello and hope you are all doing well. 
H


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Harriet,

Not long until you start IVF now, How are you feeling?


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies

Hope you are all OK

Hi Harriet - How are you lovely xx
Hi Sammy - Morning lovely how are you xx

And a good morning to everyone else.

I need a bit of advice.  I am now on CD20 and 8 days after basting and this morning when I woke up I noticed two things.  I had fairly prominant veins in my boobs and I had very slight spotting so not sure if   is on her way, but if thats the case that is awfully early as I am normally 28 days!!!  I think today I am finally feeling the rollercoaster of all this and not too sure what to do.  So sorry it a little bit of a me post xxx

Lots of love 

Kat xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Kat
That sounds like quite promising news to me. The spotting could be implantation and veiny boobs are also a pg sign.  I would leave it a day or 2 and then do a pg test.


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet - Would you...god today I feel totally out of sorts   .  Anyway how are you lovely xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kathryne said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Hope you are all OK
> 
> Hi Harriet - How are you lovely xx
> Hi Sammy - Morning lovely how are you xx
> 
> And a good morning to everyone else.
> 
> I need a bit of advice. I am now on CD20 and 8 days after basting and this morning when I woke up I noticed two things. I had fairly prominant veins in my boobs and I had very slight spotting so not sure if  is on her way, but if thats the case that is awfully early as I am normally 28 days!!! I think today I am finally feeling the rollercoaster of all this and not too sure what to do. So sorry it a little bit of a me post xxx
> 
> Lots of love
> 
> Kat xx


Kat I too had veiny boobs so a very good sign honey


----------



## Kathryne

oh I hope so Lou     How are you lovely xx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls

Kat -   Woohoo that sounds like implantation bleeding.  I am    that this works for you honey.  The prominent veins are a PG sign like Harriet said. 

Harriet - Hiya honey, how are you? 

Lou, Sammy & Sue - Morning girls!!

Well the puppy goes home tonight   We have loved having him but he has sent us round the bend - totally forgot what it is like to have a puppy running round the house completely wrecking everything and pooing and weeing everywhere!! At least with a baby you can put a nappy on eh??  

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

I can't wait to find out whether it has worked for Kat! So it must be even harder for you hun!

I am fine, trying very hard to not think about pg and babies just trying to go with the flow a bit more and wait (patiently??) for IVF to begin. Yesterday I booked an appointment with a local acupuncturist, will be stopping seeing the chinese doctor soon, she is too expensive and you are not supposed to take chinese meds whilst on IVF. I also arranged an appointment with my GP to repeat my hormone tests and to try and get some of the drugs for free. So at least some progress is being made.

Nicksy not long til the 19th then you can start as well


----------



## Harriet_LF

Meant to say thats it from me today, i'm in the office so its difficult to post. I'm at home tomorrow so will catch up more then. Lots and lots of   to Kat!


----------



## Sammysmiles

Kat, thats really great news.   for a BFP for you. I now cant wait for you to test!  

Morning everyone, just a quickie today. I am constipated (TMI) so I am on the loo every 5 mins   Will try and post back later

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Just a quick hello & little catch up.

Kat - OMG I am going to put all my  and say all my  for you honey.  It would be the most fantastic early Christmas present and I wouldn't be able to stop myself jumping up and down like Tigger.  Take care.  .

Lou - Morning honey.  Hope all is good with you today.

Harriet - Glad to hear you've found yourself an accunpunturist now - can you let me know how you find it?  I've been thinking about it for ages but haven't plucked up the courage.

Nicksy - Ah, but things sometimes still leak out of nappies .  Glad you are going to be puppy free from tonight though - and expect your pooch is too .

Sammy - Oh love I have huge sympathy for you, after suffering this badly last week.  I had to actually go and buy some lactose solution in the end.  Sorry if t.m.i. but it felt like I had a pineapple in there .  Do hope it eases honey.  .

Sue & Zuri - Morning my lovelies.

Hello to everyone else whose not found our new home yet.

Still not feeling great today & I'm getting really fed up.  The lap itself is a far dream away and I seem to be fine after that (well some weird cramps and pains but guess that's to be expected), it's just this dizziness and wobbly-ness that's driving me nuts.  

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Julie, 

 that you are still not feeling too well. Have they told you what the dizziness is? I hope that you start to feel better soon honey!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kat I am fine thanks, god I can't wait till OTD for you is it Tuesday??

Sorry this is a quick one but I am really busy with work have been working longer hours than usual to try and catch up


----------



## Kathryne

Hi all many thanks for all your    the spotting has stopped but god i got one hell of a headache - i sound like a right old moaning minney    

Yes Lou OTD is next Tues - hope you have a good day lovely

Julie - Oh lovely I really do hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Strawbs78

morning my lovelies

just a quick post to not lose the thread, ive literally just walked in after getting the flu shot this morning..

Wow Kat I cant wait to know if it is a BFP!!!      

gotta run
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Quiet again today. 

Lou - Sorry to hear work is so busy - hope you won't be overdoing though my lovely.  .

Kat - You aren't a moaning minney at all honey - you have reason to pass comment on what's going on - it's not moaning.   that it's all for the most fabulous of reasons though.

Nicksy - Thanks honey - It's really weird - the only way I can describe it is if you are in a lift and it stops you get that weird sensation.  Kind of sponginess in your legs and a bouncing .... well it's like that every step I take.  Guess it must be like walking in moon boots on the moon (but much wetter today ).

Strawbs - Hope the flu shot wasn't too bad.  Love the new pic of you, but how on earth did you manage it.  I usually use Photobox and can't work out how to upload pics from there.  I'm such a  sometimes. .

Well, I made it to and from school but it was such an effort and I got SOAKED.  I've had to put my pj bottoms on as my jogging pants were so soaked.  I'm hoping they dry out on the radiator before 2pm when I have to go to the Doc's .... don't fancy going in my pj's .

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Julie - Thanks lovely   hope everything goes well at the docs.  

The spotting has come back and it is slightly more - not a very good sign I don't think, god I wish I could go home, and I got bloomin college tonight. Never mind there are people worse off than me x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kat - Hun, I'd say go with your gut instinct - go home & just not worry about college for one night.  Important thing is to look after yourself.  

I'm off - b-i-l has arrived and I'm off to the Doc's.

Catch up later,
Love
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Kat I really hope it isnt Af but if it isn't maybe you need to go and put your feet up and have some bed rest.....


----------



## Kathryne

thanks guys you really are lovely. DH just rang me in work and oh my god all I could do was cry i really am turning into a fruti cake    I think I might miss college tonight my head just wont be in it x


----------



## Guest

Kat - i really have everything crossed for you sweetie!!  Seems there must be something in the air for crazy hormones! xxx

Afternoon everyone else.. i just read on another forum that this lady had to cancel her IUI as she had thrush, I have it really bad this month but still have 10 days till IUI so if its cleared up by then (im sure it would have) shall i mention i had it or do you think they're only interested if you have it at the time! ??

My angry hormones turned into emotional mess last night, i couldnt stop crying and i get it into my head after IUI and IVF what is there left for us to try, so worked myself into a frenzy and told DH we'd probably split up if we couldnt have children and really upset him for the second day in a row, im just in a really crap place at the mo i dont mean what i say.  Im sorry im a depressing cow today - Hope everyone has lovely afternoons!! xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Kat -   honey! I am   praying that this is just implantation bleeding honey - is there no way that you could go home early and put your feet up?  This bloomin treatment - its a pain in the   isn't it? Take care honey

Julie - Good luck at the Doctors honey - I hope that they manage to sort you out! 

Strawbs - Hi hon, hope the flu shot went ok!

Lou - Sorry that you are busy at work hun!

Sammy - Hi hun, have you managed to get off the toilet yet   I know exactly how you feel!!

Gembow - sorry that you are feeling down honey.  Its only natural to start looking ahead to all the other treatment that you might have to go through, but PMA that this IUI will work for you.  Sorry but I have never heard before of IUI being cancelled because of thrush - perhaps its just if you have it at the time!
xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Gembow, I am exactly the same as you. I told DH that I couldnt be the one who stops him from having kids of his own and that I would leave him. He was so sweet though and said what he should have   He sees my DS as his own as we have been together since he was 12 months old but I would live to be able to share the whole thing with him  

I also have the crazy thoughts about IUI not working, then IVF failing and then thats it. There is nothing left to try, thats why I am so cautious of IVF right now and dont feel ready yet. We have another IUI after Xmas (having a break for now) then we are on the IVF list. 

 You are feeling completely normal in the FF world


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - thanks lovely, I have just pulled myself together and made myself a lovely cup of tea may even have a cheeky biscuit with it   

Hi Gembow - I have never heard of IUI being cancelled from thrush either!  and I am sure IUI will work for you lovely PMA PMA xxx


----------



## Guest

It weird how i was so excited only a few days ago about starting treatment for me to  now feel scared that if the treatment doesnt work what they hell do i do then as we're not in a position for us to fund treatment.  How i would love to be a man sometimes lol  


Sammy - def a good idea to get in a good place in your head b4 starting IVF, i believe positive thinking does wonders xx

Katheryne - thanks hunni, hoping the thrush goes away just incase.  Im so hoping that you have good news to post soon, enjoy your tea i think i may join you


----------



## Ourturn

Gembow     The way you are feeling is very normal. I'm sure you'll be fine. Can understand why thrush would be a show stopper as the tube could push the bacteria into the uterus  . I have had it before and a pessary has always cleared it up in 24 - 48 hours. Call up the hospital to be on the safe side. Have a feeling they will advise the pessary is better to take than the pill.

Kat - Fingers crossed its an implantation bleed honey, it sounds WAY to early for AF. Implanation tends to happen between days 6 - 10 so this would be right on schedule! I have had veiny (.)(.) with my pg's so that is a great sign.     

How is everyone? As I no longer work on Fridays today is like my Friday. I keep forgeting I'm not working tomorrow then get excited when I realise! Our banister and skirting boards downstairs are a horrid 80's orange varnished pine so I think I will get sanding and paint them white...but then I will need to do the doors too. 

Interstesting info on the 2ww...my mad chinese accupuncture lady told me to keep my feet warm. Apparantely feet are linked to the kidneys which are v important for pregnancy apparantely!!??

I'm in need of pma. Have convinced myself this hasn't work and that I will be down regging for IVF over xmas  . Like Kat I'm 8 days past basting so in the 1ww. Have no symptoms other than a ridiculous amount of creamy cm but I'm pretty sure that's down to the x2 progesterone pessaries I'm taking daily  

Wise words needed 
Anna x


----------



## Sammysmiles

oooh, ps I lost two pounds this week. Woo hoo. Going to work out a weight loss ticker at some point. I hope WW hasnt got anything to do with my bowel issues though. I never had this problem when I was eating Maccy d's and Wispa bars


----------



## Dona-Marie

evening ladies

well final 2 days of 2ww and goin slowly   tested this morning still  but on the bright side   has not yet arrived   please stay away gettin alot of crampin in my left side and feel fat not sure what that means, hopefully af is goin to stay away
BFN cud be cos a tested early   is what we are hopin for anyway


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello ladies! 

Kat – I have never had any prominent veins so I can’t offer any advice, sorry.  But sending you lots of hugs and I hope the witch stays away.  Never be sorry for a “me” post!  Ooooh – Harriet and Lou could be right – got my fingers crossed for you!  S*d college, look after yourself.  

Gembow – sorry, don’t know anything about thrush during treatment.  As far as the hormones are concerned, what you are going through is perfectly normal.  I said some hurtful things to my DH the other week “under the influence”, but he knows I don’t mean it.  That is one of the reasons we are taking a break from treatment for a couple of months, to try to get back to “normal” and enjoy a loving relationship for a while without all this drama!  I have told him many times that he should leave and find someone who can give him children (even though we are marked down as unexplained and we don’t know what is wrong!)

Anna – when I first started reading your post I thought you were going to have a relaxing day tomorrow!  Then I read all about your decorating!  I remember doing mine, and then the walls look dirty compared to the skirting boards, so I have to paint the walls, and the ceiling!  Sending you all the PMA in the world – IT WILL WORK!             

Nicksy – enjoy the peace and quiet when he goes!

Harriet – good luck with the hormone tests!  

Sammy – TMI!!! Lol!  I hope things sort themselves out soon!

Julie – sorry to hear that you are still suffering.  Sending you lots of get well hugs.  You take it easy, ok hun?

Lou – don’t get yourself stressed too much at work.

Strawbs – hope the flu shot went ok.

Dona-Marie – I have to first tell you off for testing early!  But sending you all the luck in the world for a BFP.            

Anyone heard from Beebee?

Sue


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - I hope you are all well.  I have not been able to pop by for a while due to moving house & waiting for our internet to be sorted.

Take care & have a nice evening.

Amanda x


----------



## Potty

Hi ladies, i am still reading your posts, am just trying to keep sane while waiting for my 1st scan on 20/11, another 2ww and analysing symptoms, not that i'm complaining.
Gembow - felt had to post to you, i had thrush a couple of days before my blasting. They told me to take one of those tablets from the chemist to get rid asap. I still had my treatment but have to say the basting hurt like hell, i normally have no problem with it, but i guess i was all inflammed up there(tmi!) anyway i got my   from that blasting, so i wouldn't consider it to make any difference, except it makes the blasting more uncomfortable. Hope this helps you. 
Am thinking and reading about all you ladies still.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Amanda!  I hope the move goes well and you get back online soon!!!  

Potty – good luck!  

Morning everyone else!!!!

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning Everyone

Kat: How are you feeling today?

Julie: Hope you are feeling better too. I have been having acupuncture as well as drinking the chinese tea for almost 6 months now,  I have to say I love the acupuncture its very relaxing and doesn't hurt at all. I'm swapping acupuncturists before starting IVF because the chinese doc is on harley st and v. expensive

Lou: Still busy with work?

Sammy: Hope you are feeling "lighter!"

Sobroody: Good luck with the 2 ww

Morning to everyone else


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Zuri 

I have acupuncture and take the herbs. I must admit that this is something I know nothing about so i went for the best person i could find, but i paid a premium for it. I think the herbs and acupuncture have made a difference they seem to have stabilised my cycles. For IVF I am going to another acupuncturist who also specialises in infertility, i think thats probably quite important. She is also still learning but i have gone for ease of getting to her over quality this time. Hope this helps


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies TGIF  

Well 1st IUI is all over for me I'm afraid   the dreaded AF has showed up on bloomin day 20!!! Just rang the hospital and I am now booked in on day 8 & 10 of my cycle to start no.2.  Obviously I am a little upset but there are worse things happening out there so I have decided to think positive and   that no. 2 will work.  But god AF is killing me this month - wicked old witch


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

TGIF    

Kat so sorry its not worked this time hun      Give yourself a little time to let it all sink in  

Sue how are you my lovely?  I am ok felt quite stressed yesterday after working my socks off so can't wait to finish today...

Amanda - hello you, glad your all moved in no sign of those twins yet then...

Harriet, Zuri and anybody I have missed


----------



## Sammysmiles

Kat, so sorry to hear AF showed her ugly face   but onwards and upwards and good for you for trying again   Big  

Zuri/Harriet - I am starting my acupuncture on the 24th and cant wait. More that anything I am looking forward to having regular cycles and less clots (TMI!!) I spoke to 3 in total before I made my decision and chose the lady who had dealt with more IVF and infertility patients. I shall let you know how I get on  

Morning everyone xx


----------



## Strawbs78

morning everyone

Kat - Im so sorrry AF turned up my darling.. I too didnt make it to the test day and you kind of feel like you have been cheated..  I am so pleased you are booking in to go again straight away..

Morning Lou! Dont stress too much, you just think about your beautiful little bean and let the stress just melt away..

Morning Sammy - congrats on your weightloss hon, that is wicked!

HI Zuri - good luck with the acupuncture - I am an addict!!

Harriet - I agree with you on finding someone who specialises in fertility acu!!  Hope you are doing ok lovely.

Morning Wraak - posted in the dieters thread but wanted to say hi!!

Well DW has had two interviews this week, one on tuesday and we should find out today and then another today for a job that has not been signed off yet but could be in the very near future for the right candidate so its now just a waiting game to be honest..  Her spirits are certainly lifted but Im trying to keep aware that if both of them fall through she may come down with a fairly large thud and I need to somehow keep her positive..

no real update but appt is 11 days away which is good but Im now concerned it wont be an appt to start as they havent even told us if they are going to fund us or not so Im preparing myself that we might be waiting a little while longer and given the current DW situation and ££ Im not entirely sure that will be the worst thing in the world that can happen, I will be devastated of course to have to wait but not as much so as if we were both in work and financially in a good place but I guess then we would just continue IUI a LWC..aaarrggh anyway enough of that..

Have lost some more weight so so far have lost 15lbs so only another 23 to go before we can do egg share at LWC..  Im 4lbs off half way woohooo!!!!  I was naughty last night though I got tipsy (off two glasses of wine    ) and had 5% fat chips and gravy with a quorn sausage roll followed by 6 weight watchers cookies!! ha ha ha 

Got the flu shot yest which was absolutely fine and Ive not really got any symptoms except some swollen glands but she said it should last only 24 hours adn then I will be fine, I expected to get a full blown cold but I havent, well no more than what I already have!  

Have a great day ladies
xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hey Strawbs, have you seen my weight loss ticker? It looks quite poor just having lost 1.1kg but I ovulated yesterday (hence the constipation!!)  but I am now "loose and free"   so hoping it comes off quicker over the next week. Another 3 pounds and I will be under 13 stone and that is my first small milestone x

Good for you with your loss, thats amazing. I am going to take some of your willpower, it will all be worth it when you start your IVF. Lets hope for tiny waists and cute baby bumps next year, I want people to know I am pregnant for sure not just carrying extra weight!


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

Hope you all ok 

So sorry Kat   

no movement from the creme egg - due date to day - will keep you all posted 


Lots of love to all 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Leech come on creme egg get moving we are waiting to meet you xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey Sammy

Ive tried to do a ticker a million times and it wont come up on my profile - how did you do it?

that's fantastic re being so close to your first milestone, we will get there dont you worry!!!  1.1 is still alot to lose but I hear ya it sounds so much better in lbs!!  I just worked out how many kilos in a stone 6.35 so I weigh 13.9 stone - jeeeeeezzz..  My target is 12.1.. i get so confused in the world of lbs..

Oh and Im with you on the whole pregnancy thing, I'd love to be one of those women who just has a bump, much like my sister but I was still bigger than my sister than when she was pregnant!!  

Julie - I think you asked me about my pic?  I just went to a photo site where I have all my pics on and right clicked, copied the properties i.e. the url and pasted it in the pic section and it came up.. I prefer the other one but I figured because I talk about DW so much I should put her up there too, she would be mortified if she knew!! ha ha ha


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Lou 

A hundred mile an hour over speed bumps tonight i think - hubby still not putting out as you can tell!!!

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks ladies you are all very kind  

Strawbs - Well done on the weight loss lovely you are doing really well.

Lou - How are you today? got any nice plans for the weekend?

Leech - I hope your little cream egg shows an appearance soon  

Sammy - Hi lovely how are you ? xx


----------



## amandalofi

Morning ladies - glad to see you are all ok.

Kat - sorry AF showed - fingers crossed your second will work like a charm (it was second time lucky for me   )

Lou & Leech - no sign of the twinnies yet - I'm 37 weeks on monday (full term for twins) - Leech - I am going to start trying what I can to get things going too....I've started on the raspberry leaf tea & had a curry - nothing yet though....may have to pounce on DH over the weekend    I had quite bad back ache & cramps yesterday but they seem to have gone away today.  I tried the speed bump thing when I was pg with DD - all it did was make me want to pee    Hope you are both taking it easy  

Everyone else - hi - hope you are all well......glad its friday.

Have a nice day

Love Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Amanda and Leech lots of  is needed with lots of running around too.... come on babies your too comfy !!!

Kat I have no real plans just making the most of DH being home, how about you my lovely?  Did you make it to college last night?


----------



## Sammysmiles

Strawbs - I think I just clicked on Sues then used that for myself (or was it Bee_Bee?) just added one of my own then copied the URL into my signature. 

After weigh day yesterday I treated myself to a nice tea so DH made his world famous home made lasagne with garlic and coriander flat bread (shop bought bread). It was delish but neither of us could finish it! Our stomachs have shrunk, yippee. At last I may start eating normal sized portions again instead of man sized ones


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Amanda - Thanks lovely, I will try and stay positive for the 2nd one now I know what exactly happens its not so daunting.  Hopefully like you it will be 2nd time lucky for us  

Hi Lou - Good news that DH will be home with you this weekend you can spend some well deserved quality time together.  We have DH's father & his wife coming for the weekend which will be lovely they really are a great couple, I might even have a cheeky glass of vino, haven't had one in a good few weeks as we were doing our IUI but I'm sure a couple wont hurt Sat night.  Got my next scan booked now for next Fri.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kathryne said:


> Hi Lou - Good news that DH will be home with you this weekend you can spend some well deserved quality time together. We have DH's father & his wife coming for the weekend which will be lovely they really are a great couple, I might even have a cheeky glass of vino, haven't had one in a good few weeks as we were doing our IUI but I'm sure a couple wont hurt Sat night. Got my next scan booked now for next Fri.


Sounds nice Kat, good for you relax and have a few vinos it won't hurt and can only really help chill you out


----------



## Strawbs78

sammysmiles said:


> Strawbs - I think I just clicked on Sues then used that for myself (or was it Bee_Bee?) just added one of my own then copied the URL into my signature.


I just did that it it just shows the URL and now my pic has gone too!!


----------



## Strawbs78

woop woop I just did it!!   gosh finally, Ive tried that about 5 times.  

I will upload a diff pic this weekend..

xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Kat, I am also considering another go at IUI for December, dont know what has come over me but I read a really good post about a lady who got pregnant the 5th time round at IUI. The doctor said to her that you have to give it a good go which is why they recommend having 3. 

In my twisted mentality   If it doesnt work then at least we can go into 2009 knowing that IVF is the way to go and it may get me ready for it. At the moment I swing between wanting to do it and not  

Awaiting a call from the clinic to see what they say. Ovulated yesterday so AF due in a couple of weeks, so I have some time to decide.


----------



## Sammysmiles

Strawbs, yours looks alot healthier than mine. Praying that I can do as well as you.

I hope you find your picture!!


----------



## Guest

GRRRR my fat long post has just deleted   

Anyway was just going to say morning to everyone,  Potty thanks for the post, good to know it can still go ahead but i think it would be painful im in agony just sitting here.  Katheryne - sorry af showed   

To those  doing accupunture Good luck i went once and they butchered me i was bleeding when i left and its put me off!!  xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Kat: So sorry the old witch turned up but pleased that you have jumped straight into your second go

Sammy: I know exactly what you mean about starting 2009 afresh with IVF. Thats why i'm having my 4th and final go now before christmas.

Gembow; Sorry about your bad acupuncture experience  

Amanda / leech: Whats keeping those babies?! Amanda are you trying to have yours naturally?


----------



## Kathryne

Sammy - come on have another go we could be cycle buddies  
Harriet - Hi hun how are you xx
Gembow - Sorry to hear you acupunture was not good, try reiki i love it x  
Zuri  - many thanks for your kind words lovely xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Interesting article in the Mirror yesterday about acupuncture. A study was done with IVF patients, half having acupuncture and half having random needles put into non acupuncture points. Basically around 40% of those having acupuncture got their BFP and out of those not having it around 50% got their BFP.

So they are now saying acupuncture makes no difference to fertility in IVF cases. I wish they would make their minds up!!


----------



## Dona-Marie

well tested again this morning still  but still no   im going  what the   going on rang the clinic and the receptionist said they wud get bk to me that was 8.30am now its 1pm if they have not rang by the time i get bk from shoppin will ring again goin crazy here not sure how much more i can take


----------



## Sammysmiles

Dona Marie its a good sign. No AF!!!!

I have read posts from women on here who tested BFN all the way up to their test date then got a BFP. Fingers crossed for you. Is it your first? I would say it gets easier the second time around but it doesnt  

I started to write a diary when I had my 2nd IUI, that may an idea for you. It feels good to write down every crazy symptom and also fellow FF-ers can use it for reference when they are going through treatment.

I bet you are going mad, but stay with us and test again tomorrow. Will your clinic do bloods?


----------



## Sammysmiles

A little me post girlies, I started my ovulation process   on Tuesday (hence the constipation) and eventually the stomach pains came yesterday/last night. They knocked me sick! It was so painful. 

Anyway, does anyone else get these huge pains and constipation? I "relieved" myself this morning at last but surely this shouldnt be happening? How are you supposed to forget about it when your body constantly reminds you of what is going on?

I also had the same pains for the last two IUI and always assumed I had ovulated but according to my scans I hadnt. Is it just the follies getting bigger? So confusing, I posted on the ask a nurse thread but no-one got back to me making me think I am a medical marvel  

I never used to get these pains but I suppose that was the contraception.


----------



## Kathryne

Sammy - I def get slight pain/twinges when I ovulate my nurse said that is fairly common but i don't get constipation but everyone is different and every month is difference its enough to drive us crazy x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Its drives me mad Kat! I swear its like having two periods a month, my boobs are constantly sore (although this month I have been let off lightly as there isnt a sore nipple in sight  )

The strange this is, I was told I wasnt ovulating when I first went for tests although I was still getting ovulation pains. I asked them about this and they now say I was ovulating but not like other ladies, as in I wasnt ovulating at the right times of the month. Now have twinges on my right side so hopefully something is happening.

Some one wrote on the 2WW thread that stress is proven not to help conception, has she tried TX? Its impossible not to


----------



## Kathryne

you are def right mate thats why they call it the emotional rollercoaster


----------



## emnjo

Hey hey

Sorry no personals am chocca at work...

Just had my scan - all is fine only one big follie at 20mm and the other 2 are 13mm, so IUI is 2mrw...

I was chatting to the consultant about medical IUI's and the higher success rate etc and was a bit upset in the end.. He said that people that have failed 2 natural IUI's would be classed as having unexplained infertility. I am not sure if I believe this though!!

I just feel as thought this is never going to work


----------



## Kathryne

Emnjo - all the very best for tomorrow lovely x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Amanda – Lovely to hear from you & I do hope you’ve not been overdoing it with the unpacking.   about you saying about needing to pee after going over the speedbumps.  The babies weights seem really good ….. are you going for a natural delivery or c-s?  Please let us know how you get on when you get a chance.

Kat – Oh honey, I am so terribly, terribly sorry but you have the most fab attitude about it.  Do give yourself time to mull it over though honey – you don’t have to have a brave face all the time.  Sorry to hear that the old witch is being evil – I think mine were always a bit worse after my IUI’s.  I only ever made it to about day 24 at the most, so I do understand how frustating it is being so early. Hope you enjoy your weekend though & that glass of wine (have one for me, I’m still not allowed to drink) .

Harriet – I’m such a  - of course I remember you have been having acupuncture – I am just apt to forget things.  Sorry honey.  

Zuri – I’m thinking about accupuncture, but wonder if reflexology would be as worthwhile.  I’m just a bit squeamish about needles.

Lou – Sorry to hear you were really stressed with work yesterday.  I do hope it’s been better today and TGIF for you honey.  Lovely to catch up on ** earlier.  .

Sammysmiles – So another accunpuncture lady …. Maybe I’m going to have to get over my needle problem.  Please let me know how you find it on 24th.

Strawbs – Another lady who has acupuncture .  I’m feeling a bit left out now .  I do hope that your DW gets some good news about one of the jobs soon.  Great news on losing more weight honey & only being 4lbs of the halfway mark – a real milestone.

Leech – Lovely to hear from you – I was only asking Lou about you the other day.  Sorry to hear nothing has started yet – little crème egg must love you so much it wants to stay there.  Had to laugh about your DH not “putting out” .  Pineapple juice/raspberry leaf tea/curry …. I’m sure you’ve tried them all.  Hope things start soon & please let us know as soon as you are able how it all goes (maybe just text Lou and she can pass on the info).  Take care honey.

Gembow  - I’ve started typing my posts in Word and cutting and pasting in case I lose them (which I do regularly ).  So sorry to hear about your acupuncture experience – maybe I will stick with reflexology instead.  

Dona-marie – Hope the clinic have called.

Emnjo – Try and keep positive honey, but I know it’s easier said that done.

Hello to all our other lovely ladies who haven’t had time to catch up today – it’s been busy so good luck .

Oh, for any of the “oldies” (and I’m not referring to age, just length of time on here), Faithfullyhoping sent me a message earlier.  Turns out they discovered mild endo when she had a lap done in the Summer so she was offering support, bless her.  They are just recoiling from the shock and ttc naturally.  It was lovely to hear from her, but sad to hear she hadn’t got a BFP yet.

Well, this is turning out to be an epic .  Sorry, but there was lots to catch up with.  Briefly about me …. still no change …. still walking like I’m drunk and feeling a bit like it too (just a shame it’s not anything pleasant).  Just really bored of it all now.  

Hope everyone has some lovely plans for the weekend.  Same old here really.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Nicksy

Phew, I will try and catch up with everyone

Kat - I am so sorry that AF showed her horrible witchy face for you honey.   and good on you for getting right back in the saddle xx

Julie - Hiya honey - sorry that you still feel the same honey, I hope you get better over the weekend!

Sammy - Yes I have problems with constipation around ovulation and sometimes get the extreme pains that you were saying.  I actually think mine are the equivalent to having a baby   Obviously I don't know yet though!!

Leech & Amanda - Come on board babies - we are all waiting to meet you xx

Emnjo - Hi hun, I answered you on the other thread xx

Hi Harriet, Dona, Gembow, Lou, Zuri and everyone else - how are you all today?

Well not much to report here I'm afraid - just waiting for our appointment which is now only 5 days away   The puppy went home yesterday and we actually quite missed him (although furbaby definitely didn't  )

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - Not long now only 5 more sleeps   I bet you can't wait. xx


----------



## Kathryne

Right I off home not feeling the best - hope you all have a lovely weekend

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Bye Kat honey - take care of yourself and have a lovely relaxing weekend


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kathryne said:


> Right I off home not feeling the best - hope you all have a lovely weekend
> 
> Lots of love Kat xxx


Kat you take care honey (((hugs)))

Julie your a saint with your big posts  

Hi Nicksy and everybody else....


----------



## Sammysmiles

Bye Kat, have a great weekend. Lots of  

Hi Julie, how are you feeling? Have you been out in public acting like a drunk!?  

So Nicksy I am not alone then? I dont remember ovulating like this before I started TTC, it happens every month. Going to coax some BMS out of DH later as I am not going to see him now until next Thursday


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kat - Bye honey.  Take care of yourself.  

Nicky - Hello honey.  Not long now then.  

Lou - You'll be off soon I guess so have a good one honey.  

Sammy - Yep, I was daft enough to think I could make it to/from school to get DD, but only made it there (just) and a friend gave us a lift home.  Good job she has a spare car seat.  I must have looked a right state - like a drunken corpse LOL. 

XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes very shortly be going home to DH can't wait.....  Hope you all have a fab weekend


----------



## Julie Wilts

Awwww, have lots of lovely cuddles.  

I'm off too - play time with dd (and a cuppa me thinks).

Lots of love ladies
XXX


----------



## Nicksy

Bye girls, have great weekends


----------



## Dona-Marie

this is our 1st attempt sammysmiles well thats it   knocked and came in so its a  for me


----------



## Sammysmiles

I am so sorry Dona-Marie, I think I know how you feel. I was knocked for 6 with both of my IUI BFN's hence the break for a couple of months.

Have a good cry and a   from me.


----------



## Ourturn

Kat - so sorry the ob arrived     Its great that you get to try again so soon. Fingers crossed it will be second time lucky for you!

Dona Marie - no af is good, still keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Sammy well done on the 2 pound loss! 

Zuri - I have been seeing my lady (who specializes in infertility and is recommended by my hospital) since April and she has never given me herbs. 

Strawbs - keeping my fingers crossed for DW   . And well done on the fantastic weight loss!

Emnjo - good luck for tomorrow! Don't let your doc get you down  

Well I did not get round to doing the skirting boards or bannister. Done various chores and I'm now catching up with a decaf earl grey and taste the difference fresh soft choc chip cookie! Well they were on offer in the bakery section of sainsburies and jumped into my trolley...honest!  

Hello to everyone else

I was in a vile mood early but feel much better...probably as a result of my acupuncture session, it was VERY relaxing. I have been very moody and snappy since yesterday which makes me think AF is on her way   My acupuncturist said my symptoms could be pmt or early pregnancy. But I have just read that mood swings can be a side effect of the progesterone pessaries I am taking. I HATE the not knowing. 

Off to cook chicken tikka masala from Jamies new book (which I bought for dh hoping he would cook more! 

Anna x

Anna x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello everyone! 

Harriet – hi hun!

Julie – sending hugs to Faithfullyhoping – I hope she gets a BFP soon.  Sending more get well hugs to you.

Nicksy – I bet your furbaby is glad to have you all to him/herself now!  Your appointment has come round quickly!  Good luck!

Zuri – I hope the accupunture helps.  How are you feeling now?

Kat and Dona-Marie – I am sooooo sorry to hear your news.  We are really having some bad luck on the forums lately.  Sending you both lots of love and hugs.  We are here if ever you need us – ok?  

Sobroody1 – sending you lots and lots of hugs.  I know exactly what you mean about it driving you mad.  I don’t have any answers for you, if I had a secret remedy to stop people going mad during treatment I could become a very rich woman!

Lou – hope you have a great weekend!

Sammy – good luck with the accupunture.  That meal sounds delicious!  You should have sent the leftovers over here!  Hope IUI number 5 goes well for you!  Cross the IVF bridge when you come to it, no point thinking about it yet.

Emnjo – sending you all the luck in the world for tomorrow!  It will work – PMA!

Gembow – hi!

Strawbs – sending lots of PMA to your DW.  I hope she gets inundated with offers!  Sounds like you are thinking rationally about treatment.  I am sure it will all work out in the end.  Congrats on the fantastic weight loss, you are doing brilliantly!  I wish I weighed 13.9 stone!    Hope the cold stays away!  Where has your photo gone?

leechcb1 and Amanda – good luck!!!  (have a hot curry!)  I hope the birth goes well for you both.  I can’t wait to see your little ones here!

Love and hugs to all - especially anyone I have forgotten!

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78

HI Sue,

I think the pic went awol when I updated my profile with my ticker but i have just uploaded it!  dont worry re the weight my darling you are losing so you will be there before you know it, i posted in the weight loss thread..

Not much to report here, DW didnt get the job she went for on Tuesday but we still have another in the pipeline so fingers crossed..

super quiet weekend this weekend which i am loving, we are off in the london bridge tomorrow to go to the christmas shop to get our first decoration each of the year and Im so excited!!

logging off now ladies, have a great sat night and sunday

x


----------



## littlemissgiggles1980

Hello girlies

Sorry if I am posting in the wrong places etc, I've been reading this site for a few weeks but only just dared send a post! I'm 28, DH is 34 been ttc for about 20 months and we are going for our first IUI scan on 26 Nov at Derby City Hospital - excited/nervous - would appreciate any advice/experiences/support... Just spent the day with pregnant friend trying to buy maternity clothes for her so feeling pretty sorry for myself at the moment. Just to say its been great reading all the posts, those of you that have been sucessful, and those of you who are in the process at the moment, it makes me feel better knowing I am not a completed loony with how I have been feeling... Good luck to everyone out there


----------



## Poppykit10

Welcome giggles,
I am also quite new to posting but can say that you have come to a good place.The girls here are all very friendly and supportive.Especially when you are in your 2ww and going quite mad.Swapping tales and symptoms however small or large there is always someone else that has experienced it.Keep positive and never give up 
Poppy
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Awwwww Strawbs - hugs to DW.  I hope she gets the other one.   Glad your photo is back!  Have fun tomorrow - let us know what you buy!  I went to look at the Christmas decorations at the garden centre yesterday, they always sell huge amounts of stuff.  Didn't buy anything because we are very baaah humbug this year!  Well, we are going to be away for Christmas so there doesn't seem any point putting up decorations, especially with no child to enjoy the magic of Christmas with.....  

Littlemissgiggles1980 - welcome!  I have been through 5 IUI's, so I will try to answer any questions you have.  Sending hugs to you after your shopping trip yesterday, that can't have been easy.  Sending you all the luck in the world for your treatment!

Poppy - Hi!  

Sue


----------



## Guest

Morning!!    

Just popping on to say hi everyone hope you are all having lovely weekends!  Nice sunny day down here.  Just off to a wedding fair now -  

Hi littlemissgiggles! x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Have fun Gembow!

Sue


----------



## Guest

Morning Sue - can you tell me how you got your ticker, im trying to add one and not having much luck! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

If you click on my ticker and there is an option there to create a new ticker.  When you have finished filling in all info cut and paste the code into your signature.

If you get any probs, give me a shout!

Sue


----------



## Guest

YAY thank you worked it out doh!!      xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Congrats!!!  Looks great having your photo next to it!

Sue


----------



## Guest

i was sad when i lost my piccy as i rely on that to workout whos who still, tryin gto find a nice wedding one of me and dh now to replace - have a lovely weekend hun and thanks for the help!! xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

morning ladies or should i say afternoon

just thiought id say hi, we goin to do 2nd attempt of IUI go for day 10 scan the 24th we are doing our iui at derby city too giggles


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Girls, hope we are all having a good weekend.

Dona-Marie, so glad you are having another go. Good for you,   for a BFP before Xmas xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

lets hope so it will be a nice 65th birthday pressie for my dad too


----------



## sjane1

Hi Girls 

Hi MY DH & I have satrted our first cycle of IUI and are now on day 5 of our 2ww.  I had one follicle that measured 19mm on last Monday and then we had the "basting" last Wednesday.  I have not fel myself since, I am worried if this is just simply due to anxiety or if there are certain sypmtoms I will experience.  I feel very very tired and seem to have a very very short fuse.  I have started having a bit of back ache and tummy ache which feels like period pains but I am not sure!!! Can any one give me any words of wisdom

Can anyone tell me where I can post a 2ww diary

thanks


Best of luck to all
xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Sjane, it all sounds promising. It could be implantation pains. After all the rummaging around down there you will feel a bit delicate and have aches and pains but try to relax (yeah right!! As if  )

You will find some good advice here as there are women going through IUI at the moment, have had IUI and have got BFP's. Any questions no matter how silly   feel free. The 2WW does send you round the twist doesnt it?

Dona Marie - That would be a great present lots of   for you. I am considering another IUI before Xmas so we may be cycle buddies  

Gembow youre picture is great. Well done with the ticker as well, it took me a few goes to get mine on  

Hi Sue, nothing tastes as good as thin feels is my new mantra. Just made the boys fruit pies and custard, I had a sneaky spoonful but thats all. Its killing me!!

Hi Popykit and Little Miss giggles, hope you have both had a great weekend.

Strawbs,  did the right man go on the X Factor? I know Daniel wouldnt sell many records but I have an instant dislike for Rachel, I know its wrong as she is trying her best  

Hi everyone else! Its been a little busier here hasnt it? Its usually so quiet on the weekends


----------



## Sammysmiles

OOoh, sorry. Where to post a diary, go to Ladies in waiting in the main area, then click treatment diaries, click onto IUI diaries then add yours.

I found it really helpful to write a diary when I had my 2nd IUI, I vented and wrote down all my symptons and it helped a lot! Gave DH's ear a rest


----------



## Poppykit10

Hi Sammy,
Having a good weekend thanks.I have back ache so am feeling quite pleased  well it's a symptom afer all  .
If I may add my bit about X factor I don't know why the group is still there  I liked Daniel because as least he was singing for the over 30's.Only wipper snappers left now.
XXX


----------



## Sammysmiles

I know, he was so cute. When his audition was on I was in the middle of IUI and sobbed my little heart out   I like JLS though, they are so eager to win arent they? Vote Rachel out or Ruth I say

Just looking at your signature, how many follies did you take through to basting? How are you feeling about it all? Its really hard not to get that newvous excitement in your belly isnt it? Everyone kept saying relax, enjoy being PUPO but I wanted answers and searched every thread I could for them 

xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

hi sammy
r u def doin IUI b4 xmas it wud kool to be cycle buddies   that scan is ok last time i had 3 follies 1 @10mm [email protected] and [email protected] now question my endo 7mm should it have been thicker or is that ok and that was on 100mg of clomid and im bk on 100mg clomid   ok whats PUPO or am i being thick
ill ave my say about x-factor rather watch paint dry i hate the programme wud rather watch BBC1 Strictly


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hiya, I have to discuss it with Hubby as he isnt too keen but it does kill me everytime I get the BFN (never made it that far, AF arrives first  ) Due to start period one week today so have a week to think it over but I am jealous of all these women on the 2WW. If I have any chance of getting pregnant then I have to do it dont I?

If it doesnt work then we start IVF next year then at least I can go into the New Year knowing that is the way forward. Its so confusing at the moment.

I always go in to IUI with an 8mm lining, when I was on Clomid it was always between 12/15mm so I was a little worried to but the clinic assured me that it was fine and I am sure they wouldnt do the basting if it wasnt? They have success rates they need to get, thats the way I look at it anyway.

PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise. I have only been a member here since September and the abbreviations take a little getting used to dont they?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies hope your having a lovely weekend

Just popping in......



sjane1 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can post a 2ww diary


Hi and welcome to the thread to start a 2ww diary if you click on this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=195.0 and then just click on new topic and away you go

Re x factor...
I like Diana, i didnt like either Daniel or Rachel
re JLS i hope that they do well, as many moons ago i used to be a nursery nurse and one of the babies is in JLS

love to you all and lots of   to all
Em


----------



## Poppykit10

sammysmiles said:


> I know, he was so cute. When his audition was on I was in the middle of IUI and sobbed my little heart out  I like JLS though, they are so eager to win arent they? Vote Rachel out or Ruth I say
> 
> Just looking at your signature, how many follies did you take through to basting? How are you feeling about it all? Its really hard not to get that newvous excitement in your belly isnt it? Everyone kept saying relax, enjoy being PUPO but I wanted answers and searched every thread I could for them
> 
> xx


Yes I am with you on the Rachel thing.
About my follies...I still had them all there for basting.Well my thinking is that the 2 smaller ones were probably too small so only 3 biggies.Ist attempt I had 4 biggies and was convinced I was going to be in the minority and it would work 1st time  I am doing well athough this time it seems to be dragging.I keep optimistic and also have in the back of my mind that if, if, if it dosent work then I am able to have more goes.If it is BFN then I am going for ICSI in Feb.And I also am blessed with a beautiful girl already 

Hi Dona I am also a fan of Strictly...rooting for Austin.I am ashamed to say though that I am looking forward to the new series of 'Celebrity get me out of here' tonight.Yep I am a sad old moo.
xxx


----------



## Guest

Sammy - such a good idea about writing a diary through iui and just getting those feelings out, my emotions are like a big rollacoaster at the moment   
Sjane - lots of luck thats it good news, be sure to let us know!!x


----------



## Guest

EM - I love Diana too shes got such a different voice - Love XFactor  xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Nothing sad about I'm a Celeb, I love that show! In fact they dont even have to be celebs, I love the trials as they make my stomach lurch. I dont think I could do that!

Gembow I like Diana too, she didnt too great last night but the poor little thing is ill   At least she gave it a g. Hope she is okay for next week. I dont usually get into the Xfactor, just the auditions but with all this TX and being unable to drink I have spent alot of Saturday nights at home drinking juice   Making the most of it now though  

Poppykit, nothing wrong with a bit of PMA   is there? If we didnt think it would work deep down then we wouldnt be doing it. My first I was convinced it had worked, my second I kept saying it hadnt but deep down thinking maybe it has? I think its just a defence mechanism isnt it? 3 follies is great, I only had one the first time and 2 the second. The way I see it is you have 3 times more chance surely? Lots of luck for you, feel free to freak out at any time  

Hi Heffalump, I couldnt figure out how to paste the link so I just attempted to explain clumsily   How was your weekend? Cant believe its Monday tomorrow


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

we have had an ok weekend it aint half  though
been and got my winter coat today so should be a bit warmer at least cos its freezing!

How about you hope you have had a good one too

Em


----------



## Sammysmiles

Ah well, I have spent the weekend cleaning and trying not think about food. Saw you had a chemical PG this month, I am so sorry. Hope you are okay?

Your little one looks very cute all wrapped up in your picture. I hope to add one of my own soon, DS is getting lonely and constantly asking


----------



## Poppykit10

Sorry to have to ask but what is a chemical pg?


----------



## littlemissgiggles1980

Hi girls

Thank you all so much for your replies - wow you were all so quick! 

Poppykit - thank you for your message and hope all goes well for you also

Sue - thank you as well - I don't really have any specific questions at the moment - I don't really know what to expect - to be honest the hospital 
haven't been ever so forthcoming with information, I've read various websites and Zelda West's book, but I suppose until I get there and have to go through it its all a bit unreal to me. To be honest I don't think I ever actually believed we'd get this far, kept expecting/hoping/imagining it would just happen, but here we are...

Hi Gembow - hope you enjoyed your wedding fayre - who is getting married? 

Siane1 and Sammysmiles - hello and good luck to both of you.

Dona-Marie - hi and glad to hear from someone else also at Derby. How did you find it there? Is the scanning they do the same part as they use for pg scans? I ask as a friend has just had a really bad experience there with a horrible nurse as she has gone for her first scan of her baby. Its made me feel a bit nervous, although all of the nurses I have seen so far have been lovely. You'll be there just a couple of days before me then - hope everything is ok and follies are progressing nicely.

Does anyone have any info on using heat pads on your tummy. Are you meant to use them in the run up to basting and then not afterwards. I've read something somewhere, but can't remember what it said.

Cheers all, hope everyone's Monday isn't too grim


----------



## Sammysmiles

I think a chemical pregnancy is where the egg fertilises but doesnt implant, usually would go un-noticed but notto us FF-ers who know every inch of our body and how it works.

I used a hot water bottle for the majority of the run up to my basting but didnt afterwards. Not too sure if you can or not, My clinic dont give any advice against it but I know some say you shouldnt even have a bath. I think it does differ, probably better to ask at your clinic to be honest hun xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all!!!  

Hope you are all having wonderful weekends.  Went to a garden centre today and bought some Christmas decorations, starting to feel Christmassy!!!

Poppykit10 – have evyerything crossed for you!  Can’t get X-Factor over here!

Sammy – I went through every thread and reading everyone elses symptoms on the first IUI, I ended up having panic attacks – that can’t have helped.  I am having a couple of months break from IUI – I am the same as you, I want to be on a 2ww!  But because Christmas is coming up I think it will be a too emotional time for both of us to fit one in before the New Year. 

Littlemissgiggles1980 – we are always here if you need us.  

Dona-Marie, Gembow and Em – Hi!

Sue


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies how are you all? xx

Well i feel so much bette after having a few days relaxing roll on Friday when this wonderful   rollercoaster starts again


Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Guest

Morning!!

Feeling good this morning managed to get to the gym and its blown the cobwebs out    Really shocked this morning i have a clear blue monitor and the test sticks to get ready for IUI and was expecting to wait to day 14 to ov which would be next Monday but im already starting to get highs on day 8, but i have just started taking agnus castus so maybe its kick starting my system.  Has anyone else taken agnus castus if so did you stop after ov or carry on? 

Sue - I cant wait to start decorating the tree, starting to feel all christmasy now! 

Kat - glad your feeling better xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

morning girls

sorry havent had time to read back through, have my boss's boss over from NY this week and I am going to be manic so just wanted to pop on and say hi but not sure how much reading and postiing I will get to do this week

lots of love

xx


----------



## Ourturn

Hi ladies

How is everyone? 
Welcome Littlemissgiggles!
Gembow, never taken it but pretty sure you stop AC after OV. When using the monitor I have had my peak as early as cd10, othertimes as late as CD15.
Hi Strawbs, when will your DW hear about her interviews?
Sammy, know what you mean about Rachel. Think is doesn't help that she comes across as hard and has had 4 kids taken off...shouldn't judge BUT...And the way she was going on about how proud she is to have come of drugs...give the girl a medal! She will be next to go I'm sure of it.

Its not looking good, OTD is tomorrow. Did a 1st response this am     Did an internet cheapie (10 ml) yesterday and got a super faint line, but pretty sure it was an evap line. I'll test again tomorrow and call the hospital with the news and see when the whole IVF thing will be kicking off.
I was trying not to get my hopes up but I am gutted, would have been lovely to be pg for Xmas. Can't believe we'll be having another childless Xmas. What makes me so sad is that a simple steroid could have saved anyone of my 6 pregnancies, but now we know what the problem is I can't get pg  
To make matters worse I have been feeling really sicky for the past 2 days...that's probably down to the progesterone adding insult to injury!  
Sorry for the miserable post 
Anna


----------



## Sammysmiles

Well, I have decided to have another IUI before Xmas. I know I am  

I dont want to have the IUI hanging over me and I have decided that I need answers, spoke to the clinic and they are fine with this. If this doesnt work then we can start IVF straight away (after the form filling etc)

So hopefully around March/April we can start the IVF if IUI doesnt work.


----------



## Guest

Sammy - Fab news hun - go for it whats the worst that can happen and be fab if you didnt need ivf if this next iui worked!

Anna - Sounds so pormising hun, i have heard of tons of ladies that got a faint bfp on a cheapie and didnt get the line of the bigger brand till later.  Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

afternoon ladies 

hope u r all well not much to tell u today dh watched im a celb last nite and in stitches with it


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon all

Sammy - thats great news hey we could be cycle buddies i go for my day 10 scan on Fri xx All the very best hun  
Dona-marie - Hi lovely yet I watched I'm a celeb last night and it did make me laugh    thats it I'll be hooked now x
Gem - Good on you for going to the gym lovely.  I took angus for a while and it didn't work for me but i do know lots of ladies that it does work for xx
Anna - Oh I do hope &   that you get your BPF tomorrow and the the test you did today is wrong   
Strawbs- Hi lovely hope you are ok and that your boss is not annoying you too much


----------



## Guest

Dona -Loved Im a Celebrity last night i think that guy from eastenders is so funny, killroy man is soooooo annoying.

Hi Kathryne xxx


----------



## Kathryne

I agree Kilroy is really annoying hope he is 1st to go.


----------



## Poppykit10

Yep Kilroy is a right ole bully,can't see him lasting long.Joe made me laugh...he's going to get picked for all the tasks 

Anna    for tomorrow.

Sammy - Good to here you are having another go before Xmas.You must be sooo excited.I think 3 times is a fair try before moving up to IVF.My Doc and DH only want to let me have 2 goes of IUI before before we try ICSI  Probably because I had so many follies it should have worked by now.So if this dosent work I have to wait until Mid Feb 

 to everyone

XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Kat – good luck!!!    

Gembow – sorry hun, I don’t know anything about agnus castus  

Strawbs – hope you don’t get too stressed with your boss there!

Anna – Sending you all the luck in the world for you official test tomorrow                    It wasn’t a “miserable post”, we all go through the highs and lows of treatment together, that is what friends are for -  we are here for you whatever happens.  As a matter of fact, it is compulsory to post, so half the forum can jump on you and shower you with hugs!  Never apologise for feeling blue.

Sammy – you are !    Seriously, if you think you can handle it, then go for it!  We are only skipping next month because the insemination date is around the date of DH’s son’s birthday and we don’t want to take the risk of another failed “donation” because DH is emotional again.  We are all behind you and will be praying that you won’t need that IVF next year!!!!             

Dona-Marie & Kat – I can’t get ITV, so I can’t enjoy the fun of I’m a Celeb!  

My DH made me laugh today.  Usually he is the most loving and placid person, but the thing that gets him annoyed is slackers, lazy people, people that don’t do what they are paid to do.  His staff have set up a little seating area in the corner of the warehouse where they sit and do nothing when they are supposed to be working.  He told them to remove the chairs, which they did, and then bought them back later.  When the chairs came back for a 3rd time, he had enough – he sqashed the 3 chairs with a forklift!  Now they won’t be able to bring them back!  Nutter!

Poppykit10 - I have my 6th IUI in the New Year! 

Sue


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Just popping in.....

 Donna for testing tomorrow 
sammy lots of luck for your next IUI    
Sue how are you sweetie, your post about dh and the forklift really had me chuckling, could imagine my dh doing similar    

Gembow cant help with the agnus cactus hun but good news on the highs on the monitor

Hi to anyone i missed

i think i am the only one i know not watching i'm a celebrity (except sue) its one programme i cant get into, mind i think another reality programme might tip DH over the edge!

love to all
Em


----------



## sjane1

hi girls just checking in!!  we waitched Im a celeb and thought the trial was so funny!!!!! There are a straneg bunch this time round.  Sorry if I am not replying how I should be -I will get used to this site eventually.  Good luck to you all.

I am feeling alot better emotions wise today _ still getting the urge to bury my head in sand and clean clean clena but DH wont let me!!!! I am finding I am very tired though so just gonna have ten mins lie down as I have just got in from work - worrying a bit about pains in tummy too!!!

OH typical - i say i lay down and someone comes to door!!! NO rest for the wicked eh!!!?

Hope you guys are doing ok.

Will check the posts later!

Take care

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

There are so many new ladies here! I have been away too long to catch up with all the posts but I'm sure I'll pick up what has been happening soon enough.

My wedding went really well, we've had a fanastic couple of weeks. We went away for a couple of nights and that was really relaxing after such a busy time planning the wedding. We missed a month of treatment as I didn't want to inject on our honeymoon and it would have been complicated with keeping medication in the fridge. So, I'm starting another round of IUI injections tonight.

Hope everyone is well and things are good for you all.     

Love Sal xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Sal!!!!

Nice to see you back!!!  Are you going to post loads of photos??!  

Good luck with your treatment this cycle - I will be keeping everything crossed for you!!!                          

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello lovely ladies

Just a flying visit - trying to spend minimal time on the computer, as it's really aggrivating my dizziness.  Signed off for another 2 weeks, and some different meds to try.  

So, big apologies for lack of personals, but I have read through all your posts.  Have to say I LURVE Big Brother, but haven't watched I'm a Celeb since the 1st series.  Hope you all enjoy it tonight ... might have to rename the thread .

My love to you all.

Julie
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

It is nice to see you posting Julie - but concentrate on getting well - ok?!  This really has dragged, hasn't it?  What did the doc say?

Sending you more and more get well hugs!  

Sue


----------



## Poppykit10

Well that was a cheery episode of Eastenders...Not  And to make it worse my DH always laughs when I cry at the telly 
Can't watch Panorama it's just too sad....I came on here though and *Sue* your story about DH and the forklift made me giggle.Mine would have done the same 

XXX


----------



## Sal81

Hi Sue. I don't know how to post photos - have you any clues? I notice that you can't change your profile pic at the moment either. Hope you're ok. X

Julie, sorry to hear you've been poorly. Hope you get better soon. Lots of love


----------



## Wraakgodin

I dump photos into photobucket and then cut and paste the link into here.

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78

morning everyone

not much from me this week as my boss' boss is over from NY so it is manic in here..

Not much to report if Im honest, DW didnt get one of the jobs from last week and we are still waiting to hear on the other, her old boss has just gotten a job starting Jan 09 and said he would like to take her with him but obviously he couldnt do anything til he was there so you could call that Jan / Feb.. Unfortunately I think we are going to have to just ride it out until the new year.. She is getting depressed but I have done all I can do, I am now encouraging her to get out of the house during the day to get some exercise in her that will help clear her mind and get her out of the four walls..

Weighed myself this morning and I have stayed the same this week but I guess its not a gain..

Sal - welcome back

Sue - will post on the IUI dieters thread, disappointed with my STS week but hey ho..  Your hubby should be proud of that forklift episode!! ha ha

Sammy - yay you are doing another one!!  I wish I was doing it with you...

Julie - I am so sorry to hear you are so poorly, especially after I told you i had recovered from mine quite quickly and for you not to expect any trouble..     

Hi Gembow, Kat and everyone else on the thread!  Im not going to be on for long but really wanted to come and say hi xxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all hope you are OK xx

Sue - That story about your DH did make me laugh    good on him!! how are you today lovely.

Sal - Welcome back lovely glad to hear your wedding was great and all the very best with your treatment   

Strawbs - Morning lovely I really hope DW will be OK soon it must be a terrible strain. Thinking of you  

And a big morning to everyone else 

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning my lovelies

Just another quicky, sorry, as it's still making me dizzy trying to focus.

Wanted to say welcome back & congrats to Mrs Sal , thanks to Sue for the forklift story which made me lol last night & sorry to Strawbs that her DW didn't get the first job, hello to Kat & everyone else that pops in today.

Also, Strawbs - not to worry honey, it's not the lap that's causing me the problems - that's pretty much done with (apart from problems with stitches).  The Doc thinks I have an inner ear infection (although I have no ear pains ) which is affecting my balance and I'm totally exhausted at doing even simple things like having a shower.

Anyway, hope everyone has lovely days.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Nicksy

Morning (just) girls, 

Hope you are all ok!

Sal - welcome back honey - glad that the wedding went ok   and that you are back doing IUI treatment - hope that this one is successful for you honey. 

Julie - Hi honey, I know exactly how you are feeling as I suffer terribly with ear infections (usually when I get a cold) and the dizziness drives you insane doesn't it.   Big massive hugs to you hun and I hope you make a speedy recovery. 

Kat - Hiya honey, how are you this morning? 

Strawbs - sorry that DW didn't get one of the jobs.  I hope that she gets something sorted out very soon x

Sue - Hiya honey, do you want me to do the list if where everyone is with treatment - I don't mind  

Hi to everyone else thats not posted today - hope you are all ok!!

Nothing much to report from me - appointment tomorrow and now that it has come round I feel nervous as hell. I   that we can get started soon.  I feel like I am surrounded by pregnant ladies and to be honest it really is starting to get on top of me. I feel like I can't congratulate them when I hear and it really upsets me.  Having an off day today if I'm honest! 

Much love to all

xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Zuri, 

Hope you are ok honey  

Yes I have got a feeling that it will be in the New Year. I don't think they will want to do it before Xmas now - its only 5 weeks away isn't it?   A bit annoyed as I was told that the cycle would be done before Xmas - oh well never mind, at least I seem to be getting somewhere!! Are you all systems go in the New Year?  Have you been given a date? 
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Zuri - How are you lovely  

Hi Nicksy - All the very best for tomorrow lovely don't forget to write down the questions you want answered - I will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Ourturn

Nicksy - I'll be starting IVF in Jan so looks like we'll be cycle budies! 
Strawbs - sorry about dw, fingers crossed on the othe role.
Sal - congrats Mrs! Do you have any photos of the big day?

Hi every one

Well its official, this cycle's failed   Got a bfn on a 1st response this am. Spoke to the hospital and I can stop taking the horrible pessaries and call them when af arrives (think she is here, terrible pains and spotting despite being on the pessaries)

Have an appointment at my hospital 30th December for IVF consent signing, scheduling and top up info session. Feels like a long time to wait, but it might give us the chance to have a natural cycle and try the old fashioned way again before ivf.

Trying to think of positives, I can drink again but will stay off the caffine as I found that more difficult to give up than alchohol and I can excercise and shift a few pounds before xmas. 

Feel very sad, sure I'll be in tears once AF arrives properly 

Anna x


----------



## Kathryne

Anna - I am so sorry to hear about your BFN lovely thinking of you


----------



## Nicksy

Kat - hi honey, I have got my questions ready!!

Anna - I am so sorry hun, that you have got a BFN.  The 30th December will come around in no time honey.  Get yourself ready for then and hopefully there will be a few of us that go through IVF together.   Massive hugs to you!
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - I remember when we went for our consultation for ICSI egg share back in Feb I had lots and lots of questions to ask and to be honest they were pretty good.  Hopefully they will be able to give you some kind of timescale of when you can start


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi everyone

just on quickly just wanted to say so sorry to Anna that it is a negative, sending you      

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Just popping in .....

Anna so sorry to read your news this morning   

and

Nicksy wishing you lots of  for your Appt tomorrow

Em


----------



## Sammysmiles

Sorry to hear about your BFN   big hugs to you  

Hi everybody, sorry no personals just had a terrible sales meeting where I had a massive outburst at my Director (whoops) it was uncomfortable for everybody involved. 

On another note, my boobs are not sore again! I spend the last two weeks of every month with really sore boobs but this month..... nothing. I know I ovulated as I had the signs and the egg white (TMI!) but what has happened to my boobies?


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

Hope you all well 

Just a quickie from me 

Nicksy - best of luck for tomorrow sweetie   

Sobroody - so sorry about bfn  

Julie hope you get well soon medears  

Hello to everyone else and lots of love and luck 

No sign of the creme egg yet so nothing to report my end i'm afraid - hope Amanda having more luck than me!!  If no sign by Monday 24th i;m to go to the hospital to be "fiddled" with - hubby still not putting out but i'm on a promise for Friday evening  

See ya all soon 

Lots of love 
xxxx


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks for the good luck wishes Heffalump and Leech - come on baby Leech where are you?  

Sammy - laughed at your outburst at your Director - do not mess with a FF lady   I normally get very sore boobs just before my AF is due so can't help with that. Although sometimes I have a feeling that I don't ovulate every month - sometimes it is quite obvious that I have and other times, there are no symptoms  

Ooohhh, just noticed my ticker - need to get some   in now   This might be our last natural chance


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks Nicksy, get off your laptop and get lots of BMS in!!


----------



## Kathryne

Yeh Nicksy lots and lots of   for you  

Hi Leech - hope you 'ickle' cream egg makes an appearance soon lovely x

Hi Sammy - good for you standing up for yourself hun


----------



## Nicksy

That would be great Zuri, if they can get you going so soon!  I have got a feeling that it might not be so quick here   Although I need to remain positive - they might surprise me. I suppose it depends on when they find a recipient for me as I am doing egg share which slightly complicates things. 

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Another quick visit ladies.

Anna - So sorry to hear your news hun .

Nicksy - I wish you loads of luck for tomorrow and hope it goes really well.  Enjoy your  .

Zuri - Wow, they don't hang around do they.  Great new though.

Kat - Hope you are ok today my lovely.

Leech - Hope you can persuade your DH to put out () so you don't have to go as far as an induction.  Have you tried the speedbumps like Amanda suggested .

Sammy - Hello honey - sorry but I had to laugh at your outburst too .... I'm definitely more like that these days with some people.  Funny that your sore boobs seem to have just stopped  .  Wonder why?

Strawbs - Hello honey.

Em - Hello .

Hope everyone who hasn't made it in today to post is ok, & hope you all have lovely evenings.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies - hope you have all had a good day  

Anna - sorry to hear your news.  Take care of yourself  

Leech - no signs for me yet either....apart from back ache & loosing count of how many times I got up in the night for a wee    Tried curry, chilli, raspberry leaf tea....giving pineapple a go at the moment as it was recommended by a friend but you have to eat or drink a lot.  Back to the hospital next week to beg for an induction if nothing has happened by then!  I hope you are ok & are taking it easy & that creme egg makes an appearance soon  

Julie - sorry to hear about your ear infection, you have really been through it recently.  Hope you feel better soon.

Nicksy - good luck for tomorrow & I hope you get to start your treatment when you want.

Zuri - not long to your appointment either - good luck.

Sammy - hope the boobies is a good sign for you this month  

Kathryn, Strawbs, Heffalump, Lou & anyone else I have missed - hi & hope you are well.

take care & have a nice evening.

Amanda x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Anna - I am soooooo sorry to hear about your BFN. You know where we are if you need us, ok? Thinking of you. Life just isn't fair.

Sammy - is everything ok at work now? Not sure what happened to your boobies! I don't have any symptoms like that.

Strawbs - sending you and DW lots and lots of hugs. I hope she finds something soon.

Julie - sending you lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of get well hugs!

Nicksy - [email protected], I forgot all about the list! I can do it, no probs! I just have a brain like a&#8230;.. what are those things called&#8230;.. in the kitchen&#8230;.. with holes in them&#8230;&#8230;  I can totally relate to how you are feeling. It is all part of the process hun, some days I can handle seeing pregnant women, other days I just want to run away and cry. I haven't any tips, I just cope until I get a better day. Good luck tomorrow!!!! Have fun tonight! 

Zuri - good luck with your cycle next month!

I still can't believe DH did that with a forklift! A classic!! I wish I was there! He got rid of one of his staff that was giving him problems. He was employed through an employment agency on a rolling week by week contract. DH had an appointment with the agency today and discussed what went wrong. This guy will be there until the end of the week.

Got a letter today from my hospital - there is a talk on 9th December about IVF which we are invited to, and they confirmed that we will do IVF in February!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  DH phoned our clinic about him providing a sample on another date so it can be frozen, then he won't feel under so much pressure because if it doesn't work on the day there is a back-up plan. They said that unfortunately they don't do any freezing there, it is only possible at the other clinic which is an hour and a half drive away (where we will have IVF). He is going to phone the other clinic tomorrow to see if we can get them frozen there and transported to our clinic for treatment, or whether we would have to switch our last IUI to there.

*Sue jumps out behind Leechcb1 and Amanda and bursts a paper bag*  Good luck to you both for whenever it decides to happen!

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## sjane1

Anna sorry to read your news

and

Nicksy wishing you all the best for tomorrow's Appointment

Sammy - I have had a few outburst the last few days too - cant seem to bite my lip at mo!!! Hope its all OK now.

Julie - get well soon

Hi Amanada - hope you have had a good evening too

Sorry to anyone I missed - still trying to make friends round here (1st cycle of IUI etc etc)

xx


----------



## sjane1

Sammy - sorry I menat to say the other day thanks for the info about the diary - I will certainly post one - good to hear you going for another cycle b4 xmas - good look.

Littlemiss giggles and gembow - thansk for your rpeplies the other day too!!! - 

Sorry - sopmetimes I read at work and end up logging out mid reply!!!!!  Will get better as time goes on - promise.


xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!!!!!

Off for the counselling this morning!  I have no idea what to expect!

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Sjane, its such a frustrating/exciting time isnt it? Anything I can help with then I will, I always have a million questions about IUI. Going to start IVF in the New Year so no doubt I will have a million more. Due to have 3rd IUI in December  

Sue, good luck with the counselling. I think if you go in with an open mind then you will really benefit, I would never get DH to go   He is very Old School with things like that. If we need IVF then he will have to, even if I have to drag him there  

Well, told DH about the 3rd IUI and he was really supportive, I thought he was going to go mad after agreeing to have a break but he said he will be there for me whatever. So thats a drink free Xmas for me,   this works as I cant stand any more heartbreak  

Morning Girlies!! xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Ladies

Sue hope the counselling goes well

Leech/Amanda come on babies we want the new IUI recruits to arrive soon as we can't wait to see them  

Kat how are you lovely?

Julie hope your feeling a bit better today   

Nicksy can't wait to hear all about your appt  

Everybody I have missed sending you all lots of


----------



## Kathryne

Helllooooo lovely ladies xx

Lou - How are you hun and how is the little pickled onion doing    
Julie - How are you today? are you feeling any better - i hope so xx
Sue - I hope all goes well with the counselling - thinking of you xx
Sammy - Morning lovely how are you today, great new about DH being so supportive and hopefully we will be celebrating our BFP together xx
Sjane1 - I lovely hope you are OK today xx
Amanda - How are you settling in lovely hope you are not over doing things xx
Harriet - Morning hun how are you  

And a great BIG morning to everyone xx

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Sue - I had counselling for this IVF egg share and it was fantastic - even though I did end up bursting into tears  

Sammy - Another IUI, go girl! I   that this one will work for you. 

Lou - Hi honey, how are you, not seen you around for a few days - is everything ok lovely?

Kat - Hi lovely, how are you today?  

Morning to everyone else who hasn't posted yet.  My appt is at 1.30pm   so working from home this morning until we have to go!

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Good luck today Nicksy, you must be so excited. We may be starting IVF in the New Year so I may be tapping you up for info. Do you think they will start before Xmas? 

Hi Kathryne, You have your scan Friday are you excited?   for some big juicy follies for you. I am waiting for AF Monday then I can start my injections Tuesday. I only ovulated Sunday so hope this doesnt delay AF as I want to get on with it, no drinks for us over Xmas


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Sammy, Thanks for the Good luck wishes hon, I honestly can't see that I will start before Xmas - I have got a feeling it will be in the New Year.  Are you doing straight IVF hon or IVF with egg share? 

xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Nicksy I am not too sure yet, we get one go on the NHS then we will have to go self funded. I would love to egg share to be honest but DH isnt comfortable with it. I think as soon as he finds out more about IVF then he will come round to the idea, 4k is alot to spend though isnt it? If it comes to self funding I think we will probably take a break but knowing me I will start to get restless again


----------



## Nicksy

Yeah thats why we are doing egg share - 4k is a hell of a lot of money. Plus with egg share you are getting to help somebody else which I think is lovely. My DH has been pretty good about it all to be honest.  He wants what is best for me (probably because he already has a son).  have you been on a waiting list for the NHS go hon? How long have you had to wait? 

xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Yes, we went onto the waiting list back in July, started IUI in September then IVF in the New Year. They have been really good about it, I assumed after IUI we would have to wait another 9 months for IVF but it seems not. It has been alot quicker than I thought, my Mum is still offering to pay for a go and we have savings of our own but hopefully we wont need it! 

It still seems like a pipedream but I must think it will work or else I wouldnt keep putting myself through it


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - All the very best for this afternoon lovely - will be thinking of you    I wish i could of done Eggshare xx

Sammy - Yep this Friday is my scan I really do hope my little follies are going to grow OK xx

Zuri - Morning lovely how are you lovely xx


----------



## Guest

Morning!! 

Just cleaned my windows, they were so disgusting im surprised ive had any sunshine through them.  Getting excited about IUI time is dragging already, cant imagine what the 2ww will be like!! Called the clinic yesterday and I don’t get any scans at all being a natural cycle, it all seems like a bit of pot luck using the tests to detect LH ive been doing this for years!!

Sal – Hope you had an amazing day!! be good to hear all about it

Sue –  Hope DH gets to have his sperm frozen be good to know there is back up!  Fingers crossed for councelling too xx 

Strawbs – Sorry DW didn’t get job, but hopefully the next will be more successful!! 

Nicksy – Hope the appointment goes well hun xx 

Anna – Sorry to here it didn’t work this time sending you   

Sammy  - No much help, I get no symptoms at all af is arriving wish I had big enough boobs to hurt lol – good to hear dh is supportive of next round of IUI.

Morning everyone else, Julie, Poppy, Bon, Kat, Zuri, Em, Leech, Lou, Sjane, amanda and everyone else phew!! 
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Just a quickie as my head is bad today.

Wanted to say lots of luck to Nicksy for her appt and to Sue for her counselling today.

Lots of love to everyone else - hope you all have some sunshine like we do.

Hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sammysmiles

Julie, I hope you start to feel better soon   Lots of  

Hi Gembow, hopefully when you ovulate and they have picked the best swimmers you will be in the BFP club. Lets hope for lots of Xmas good news!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy & kat I am fine thank girls, pickled onion is growing nicely, didn't want to keep bombarding you all with my pg when so many are going through tx can be a bit of a slap in the face sometimes, wishing you all lots of


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Gembow -Not long now lovely xx  I think every hospital does things different, I am doing a natural IUI but they want me to have scans on day 8 & day 10 plus i have got the ovulating tests - don't know whether I'm coming or going sometimes     If this one doesn't work I may inquire about the last cycle being medicated but not too sure if it will make a difference.


Lou - Don't be silly hun its great to hear that treatment has worked work someone, i know it wasn't IUI but still it doesn't matter xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kathryne said:


> Hi Gembow -Not long now lovely xx I think every hospital does things different, I am doing a natural IUI but they want me to have scans on day 8 & day 10 plus i have got the ovulating tests - don't know whether I'm coming or going sometimes   If this one doesn't work I may inquire about the last cycle being medicated but not too sure if it will make a difference.


When are you doing your OV tests hun? I did them in the morning and then again around 2pm after holding my wee...


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I think I'm going to start tomorrow morning as the ovritrelle trigger shot kinda messed up my cycle last month.  Before starting this treatment AF would always show up on day 28 like clockwork but the month before last it was day 24 and this month it was day 20!!! so I think if I start tomorrow I should hopefully get a good reading and then Fri i have my scan 08.30.  I wouldn't be surprised if we have our IUI next Tues/Wed obviously depending on how the follies are doing x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat sounds like you have it all under control honey and the scans will help aswell keep an eye on those follies


----------



## Kathryne

Hopefully Lou.  It would be great to have a BFP just before Christmas, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much just trying to stay positive


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat I really hope you get what you want for Christmas honey


----------



## Kathryne

thanks lovely. Did you see I'm a celeb last night? God its funny this years I'm already hooked


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes me too was a little disappointed with the task though was hoping for more things to be added to the water i.e. eels, gators etc


----------



## Kathryne

yeah me too.  But have you heard Danny might be going as she thinks she might be pregnant, she has been feeling sick etc!!! Perhaps that what i need to do go in the jungle for a few weeks


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh no not heard that


----------



## Guest

When are you doing your OV tests hun? I did them in the morning and then again around 2pm after holding my wee...
[/quote]

Starting the ones they gave me tomorrow, never thought of doing one in the afternoon too, thats such a good idea to see if it gets any darker, will def do that thanks!!x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Well, I have had a revelation this afternoon. My cycles seem to be back to normal, as in back to normal before I started on the blasted contraceptive injection!! 

Its only since I came of the injection that I started to notice when I ovulated, sore boobs being the main thing. Anway, last month and this month I havent had sore boobies at all but def ovulated. I dont know why but I have a calm feeling that I am going to get pregnant naturally again. Me and DH had a surprise pregnancy and M/C back in 2002 about 4 months after we first met, made it to 6 weeks. So I do know that it can be done but with him working away so much we dont get in as much BMS at the right time. 

Do I sound loopy? Its as though I feel like a cloud has lifted for some reason. I ovulated Sunday/Monday and have started with AF pains last night and today, had BMS Friday so you never know this could be our month. Poss not though as I couldnt get BMS out of DH Sunday night before he worked away, he is back tonight  

I havent felt like this since we started TTC back in 2004, I hope this means I have turned a corner. Instead of dread each month I can start feeling optimistic.

Anyway, enough of me. Sorry girls, I just had a big urge to write this down


----------



## Kathryne

Thats what we are all here for Sammy xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks Kathryne, I am trying to adopt the calmer approach to fertility now   Tried going out of my mind for 4 years and that hasnt worked so I am trying to think long term instead of this month, this week, today!

We shall see how far it takes me though, I may need reigning back in next month during my IUI


----------



## Kathryne

I have the reins ready


----------



## Dona-Marie

Good Afternoon Ladies

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Dona-Marie - How are you lovely


----------



## Dona-Marie

alot better then yesterday had violent headaches all day and coz we r doin IUI theres nothing i can take


----------



## Kathryne

I am glad your headaches are going, I suffered with them last month and just drank lots and lots of water xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

The reins will be required no doubt when I start these injections again  

Hi Dona-marie, how are you feeling now? Sorry about your headaches   Are you sure you cant take paracetomol? You need to lie in a dark room with your feet up, get your DH to wait on you hand on foot, that should cure it   When is your second IUI?


----------



## Dona-Marie

parac dont doin anything i see a neuro surgeon but coz we r doin IUI i cant take any of my normal tablets so i ave to suffer with them 
we go for our day 10 scan monday and if everythink is ok then basting wed     
dh did tea last nite for me and made me drinks all nite ah bless him


----------



## Kathryne

Dona-Marie - look like we will be cycle buddies together I go for my scan on Fri and all being well we have our 2nd IUI Tues/Wed - All the very best lovely


----------



## Dona-Marie

u too sending loads of   and    hopefully 2ww wont be has bad has 1st time round well that cud be wishful thinking


----------



## Poppykit10

Afternoon Ladies  Hope you are all well and bearing up   

Good luck Kathryne and Dona Marie for your 2nd IUI's next week  

Sammy hope your AF comes quickly so you can start round 3.That is the 1st and last time I wish an AF on anyone  Then you will get your BFP just before Xmas.What a pressie  

Hello to everyone else   ...I am having a poo day today ...sorry but feeling like AF is coming.I don't usually have AF pains but get really clumsy the day before.Today I have been dropping things and tripping up all day .  please work.

I'll come back later when I have more time
xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Girls, 

Hope you are all ok. 

Appointment went really well ( I just wish we had gone here back in September!!)

The Doctor asked all of the questions and they took about 4 pints of blood from me - thought I was going to pass out (what a wimp!!).  Me and DH now just need to sign all of the consent forms and I have to wait for the results of the blood tests.  The genetic one takes about 6 weeks so looking at getting that back at Xmas time. I have also had blood taken for CMV - if this is negative then I will probably start in the New Year but if its positive then it will be a bit longer. I get these results in about 2 weeks.   its negative. 

So all very good to be honest - just really can't wait ti get going now!

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all!  

Sammy – it is great that DH is backing you for this 3rd IUI.  I ^prey^ this will work for you.  You have an amazing attitude at the moment, perhaps you are picking up on slight changes in your body without realising it and you will get pregnant!  I had sore swollen boobs yesterday (even DH noticed it!) but back to normal today, not sure what that would be as I am a week away from AF!  Whether you are loopy or not doesn't matter, it is a great possible attitude, stick with it!

Gembow – can you come and clean mine too!    It is really annoying that you aren’t getting any support from the hospital.  I hope (despite that) you get a wonderful BFP!

Leech and Amanda – still thinking of you!

Lou – hiya!  Glad to hear that you and the pickled onion are doing well!

Kat – Hiya!

Poppykit10 – sending you lots of hugs.  Will be doing an anti-AF dance for you.  

Dona-Marie – glad you are feeling better today!

Julie – lots of hugs, as always!

Nicksy – I am a total wimp when it comes to needles, I have just got used to the daily IUI injections although I can’t watch when DH does them!  I still have a real difficulty when they take blood – fortunately it hasn’t happened very often!  You have to wait 6 weeks for a result?!  Hope it all goes really quickly and you can get started!!  You deserve it after all that waiting!

Well, the counseling was interesting.  It is good to talk it over with someone else and hear their point of view (even though she agreed with DH too much for my liking!  Like when I said that there has to be something wrong, but she said sometimes things just can’t be explained – straight out of DH’s book!).  I said that I was the negative one in the relationship (as far as treatment is concerned), but she said that if I didn’t think that it would work, in my heart, then I wouldn’t be having the treatment.  The fact that I keep going proves that I am positive!  I never thought of it like that!  She did say that we have to get out more, enjoy life, take in the beauty around us, not put everything on hold, that sort of thing.  Become happier in ourselves and perhaps that will help.  She speaks from experience, she had failed ICSI and then went on to have a natural miracle.  For most of it we just talked about her experiences and ours.  She said that she was pleased to talk to a couple that were so open about their feelings, both with each other and with her!  

Before I went to the appointment I went to the mini church, lit a candle for DH’s aunt who had an operation on Monday, another one for my DBro who is going through a difficult time at the mo, and a third one for all my Fertility Friends.     I hope it works and gives everyone here wonderful Christmas presents!!! 

Sue


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

Hope you're all okay. Haven't got long I'm afraid but thought I'd post the link to our wedding website. Some people have put photos of our wedding on here so if you're interested take a look. When you first go to the website it will tell you that the website expires in two days, you just have to click at the bottom of the page to be taken to the site. We're hoping to see the official photos sometime this week - very exciting.

http://sallyandmatt.weddingpath.co.uk/277237

Wishing you all lots of luck with your treatment   

Love Sal 

/links


----------



## Nicksy

Hey Sal - I will go and have a nosy at your pics now!

Sue honey, I am so glad that the counselling went well - sometimes it is just lovely to talk to somebody else about it all without fear of boring them to death  

Thanks for lighting a candle for us all too - what a lovely thing to do!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Another quick hello so you know I'm thinking of you all.

Sue - Lovely for thinking about us with the candle - thanks honey.  Glad the counselling went ok (even if she agreed a bit too much with your DH). .

Nicksy - Glad your appt went ok, but sorry to hear they took so much blood (I'm convinced they top up the blood banks when they take blood these days ).  Really hope the results come back nice & quickly, and negative too.  .

Lots of love to everyone else & I'll catch up soon.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Nicksy

Hey Julie, hope you are feeling ok honey - I am thinking of you and   for a speedy recovery. I miss you!!

Sal - your pics are lovely and you looked beautiful!

xxx


----------



## Guest

Sally - you need to change your bit about you at the bottom to husband from fiance, i just couldnt get used to that makes me giggle still when i say it 4 months on.  Photos look lovely, very stunning bride!xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning everyone!!!!

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning everyone!!  

Gotta be quick as at work and doing 13 hour days at the moment so not on here much unfortunately  

Nothing to update from us, DW and job situation still the same, time is ticking away and we have Kings appt on Tuesday, absolutely knackered from working so much this week but unfortunately it has to be done..

Sue - thank you for lighting a candle for us all, that was so nice.. Im very touched..
Sal - lovely pictures, a big congrats to you both, you both look like you had such a happy day
Nicksy - yay you finally have your baby making plan!! whoop whoop
Julie - just wanted to say I am thinking of you..

Hi gembow, Lou, Kat, poppy, donna-marie & Sammy..  Hope you are all doing well and you have a great day..

roll on Friday - I need some sleep!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy glad your appt went well honey, as soon as you get those results things will start moving  

Sue I'm glad counselling went well for you you are such a sweetie for lighting the candle  

Julie    hope your better soon lovely...

Sal 

Leech/Amanda - no IUI babies it seems just yet come on girls....

Strawbs  and anybody else I may have missed


----------



## Sammysmiles

Lou! You missed me.....again   Morning to you

Strawbs, sorry you are working so hard at the moment, 13 hour days!! Its good to keep busy though isnt it. Hows DW? 

Sue, thanks for the candle. That is such a sweet idea, you are truly a selfless person. 

Gembow, I have been married for 2 and a half years now and I still call DH Hubby or my lovely husband. Still so proud to have taken his surname  

Sal - Your pictures were lovely, you looked absolutely stunning! I hope you had a fantastic day x

Julie - Its not the same without you, come back soon  

Nicksy - I am glad you had a good appointment, sorry they drained your blood! Vampires   Fingers crossed for smooth sailing from here on out  

Morning other girlies, those who dont post and those who do xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

sammysmiles said:


> Lou! You missed me.....again  Morning to you


Sammy I am so sorry honey


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thats okay, feeling the love now


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all hope you are OK xxx

Sue - You really are such a lovely lady you many many thanks for lighting the candle and i really hope it does work    

Nicksy - I am over the moon that your consultation went well, and i am sure all your bloods will come back perfect lovely   

Sammy - Morning lovely x

Lou - Morning lovely how are you? get this DH & I had 4 numbers on the lotto last night, only £35 but hey £35 we didn't have, I hope our luck will last until next week for our 2nd IUI xx

Julie - Morning hun how are you, have you started Christmas shopping yet? xx

Strawbs - I agree roll on Fri, how is DW doing lovely xx

Sally - I will def take a look at your photos I love wedding pics xx

Gembow - How are you today lovely? how are the ovulation sticks going? xx

And morning to Poppykit10 & Dona-Marie and anyone else I have forgotten

I am not too bad today had a fab nights sleep (for a change!!) we watched Ladder 49 last night I thought it was quite a good film.  Kinda looking forward to tomorrow roll on 08.30am to see how my 'ickle' follies are doing


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kathryne said:


> Morning all hope you are OK xxx
> 
> Lou - Morning lovely how are you? get this DH & I had 4 numbers on the lotto last night, only £35 but hey £35 we didn't have, I hope our luck will last until next week for our 2nd IUI xx
> 
> I am not too bad today had a fab nights sleep (for a change!!) we watched Ladder 49 last night I thought it was quite a good film. Kinda looking forward to tomorrow roll on 08.30am to see how my 'ickle' follies are doing


Bless you not much for 4 numbers on the lotto but like you say something is better than nothing  I really hope those follies are growing nicely Kat will you be able to update us afterwards?


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - hope you are all well today.

Nicksy & Sue - glad your appointment's went well.

Kat - good luck for tomorrow - here is a follie dance for you    

Sammy - glad you are feeling more positive &   for the next IUI - its always good to have a plan - it certainly helped me.

Julie - hope you are feeling better today  

Strawbs - hope you are not wearing yourself out & I hope that Friday comes quickly for you so that you can have a well deserved rest.

Lou & Leech - hope you are both ok & feeling well  

Poppykit, Gembow, Zuri, Sal, Dona-Marie & anyone else I have missed - hi - hope you are having a nice morning.

Nothing to report here....just resting.  I had a hot bath this morning & am now stuffing more pineapple into myself.  Going to have some chilli for lunch too.  At least I am not bunged up anymore  

Take care

Amanda xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Amanda these twins are too comfy....  bless you have got to have them soon surely!!!  Bet you feel like you are going to pop


----------



## Sammysmiles

Amanda you must be so excited to be having 2! Is your DD excited as well?


----------



## Kathryne

thanks for the lovely dance amanda I really hope it works xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies (just)

Apologies again for just popping in and out so briefly at the moment - but I've spent a good bit of time internet Christmas shopping this am, and focusing on the laptop screen seems to make me feel much worse.  (Nearly there with the Christmas shopping though ... most family are having money for their main presents, and just a couple of little gifts for under the tree.  All of DD's friends and our friends' little ones gifts are sorted already).  Worked out well today as M&S are doing 20% off today only, plus 3 for 2 on their Xmas gifts, and they are doing some nice breast cancer gifts.

Anyway ... a few personals.

Strawbs - Sorry to hear you are doing such long days at work - I do hope it eases off soon & you get some good quality rest time when you've finished.

Amanda - I had my first bath for 2 weeks yesterday night and it was LUSH.  Like Lou said, you are obviously giving the twinnies such a lovely, comfortable home they don't want to move out yet.  Hope you are comfortable.

Kat - Lots of luck for tomorrow honey.  Wow - 4 numbers & I would have thought that was worth a lot more.  Your lovely sunny, positive outlook has cheered me up no end this week.  

Lou - Hope you are having a nice sunny day honey.  Is DH away this week as well?

Sammy - Lovely to hear other people still as dotty about their hubby's .... we've been married 8 years next March, and I still love him to bits.  Sure he drives me nuts sometimes, but I wouldn't ever be with anyone else, and I'd marry him again tomorrow if I could.

Sue - Morning honey.  Hope you are having a good day so far.

Gembow - Morning - I still get a kick out of being Mrs DH after nearly 8 years.  It's lovely isn't it.

 to all our other lovely ladies who haven't posted yet today.

Well, not much change here but at least I'm feeling more chirpy, even if physically not lots better.  I did empty out a couple of kitchen cupboards today though, and will be tackling the dishwasher and giving the kitchen a quick clean in a bit.  I'm going to ask DH to get the wrapping paper out of the loft tonight so I can start wrapping some Christmas presents.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Lou & Sammy - my whole family is excited but I think DH is the most excited bless him    I feel like I am going to explode as my bump is so big....also I decided to treat myself with some internet retail therapy and brought some new ugg boots.  The boots arrived yesterday but I can't get them on as my feet and ankles are so swollen  ...oh well....perhaps I should wrap them up & give them to myself for Xmas as I should be swelling free by then  

Julie - sounds like you are feeling better - especially as you are back doing chores - don't over do it though - take care of yourself.

Right...my tummy is rumbling now...off to raid the fridge!

A x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie Wilts said:


> Lou - Hope you are having a nice sunny day honey. Is DH away this week as well?
> 
> Well, not much change here but at least I'm feeling more chirpy, even if physically not lots better. I did empty out a couple of kitchen cupboards today though, and will be tackling the dishwasher and giving the kitchen a quick clean in a bit. I'm going to ask DH to get the wrapping paper out of the loft tonight so I can start wrapping some Christmas presents.
> 
> Love & hugs to everyone
> Julie
> XXX


Yes Dh is away again and will be until Feb/March Mon-Fri so happy I only have one more sleep until I see him  

Don't go overdoing things lady....

Oh Amanda you have just popped up. You poor thing hopefully you will have the babies and be able to wear your ugg boots


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - Glad to hear you have most of your christmas shopping done lovely, I tried to wrap a few more things last night but got a little bored    and I am so glad that I have managed to cheer you up a little this week.  I always have the opionion that no matter how bad things feel/are for us there is someone out there who is much worse off than us.  Although sometimes it much easier said than done  

Lou - 1 more sleep then DH is home     

Amanda - Hope there is something nice in your fridge for you hun -relax and take it easy xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Afternoon everyone

Glad to see everyone is doing ok, i've not been posting much really, have just been lurking as i've been a bit disillusioned with the whole TTC process


Lou: Such a shame that your DH is working away, you must miss him a lot

Julie: Glad that you are feeling a teensy bit better

Kat: Good luck for cycle number 2, how many are you planning on having?

Nicksy: I'm so pleased to hear that your appointment went well and it looks like you will be under way in the new year. This is very exciting for me as thats when IVF starts for me too

Sal: I had a quick look at your wedding pics, I loved your dress

Amanda and Leech: I'm hoping those babies will be out soon

Strawbs: Sorry to hear that you are so busy at work but at least it makes the days go more quickly until your appointment

Helloo to everyone else

AAM: Well we decided to have our 4th and last go at IUI, basting was on Monday, and hurt again as usual. We've also managed quite a lot of the BMS so fingers crossed it works, its our last ditch attempt before IVF. I'm also due to tell my boss about the IVF tomorrow so everyone wish me luck with that! This month i'm trying to keep occupied and not think about every single little symptom and yesterday i went shopping with my mum which was nice.  Thats about it from me

"speak" soon


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet - all the very best for this cycle lovely    .  We are planning on just the 3 attempts at IUI (if needed) and then one IVF/ICSI as these will be funded by our NHS.  Don't overdo it lovely it will be about now that implantation will happen xx  I have learnt from my 1st attempt and I am going to take a few days off work x


----------



## Dona-Marie

Afternoon all 

hope u r all well


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat Dh has just rang he won't be home now until late Saturday afternoon


----------



## Sammysmiles

Lou my DH works away alot as well, I feel your sadness. I miss him so much but when he is back we are like a honeymoon couple so it keeps us on our toes   I always say if he was home full time he would get under my feet because I am so used to doing my own thing!

Dona Marie - How are you today?

Harriet - Glad to see you posting again. Good luck on your 2WW, I too will be joining you next month.   its all you need and you get a lovely Xmas BFP x

Kathryne, we are the same. 3 IUI's then one IVF. We will end up being cycle buddies at some point I am sure, hopefully we wont need IVF but if we do then we will be in it together


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy yes this is how we are but we are feeling it harder with me being pg, can't have everything though hey...

Right I finish shortly so catch up with you all tomorrow


----------



## Kathryne

oh Lou sorry to hear that lovely   hopefully tomorrow will go really quick for you.

Sammy- Yes I really do hope IUI works for us lovely   

Off to college now so speak to you all tomorrow - have a good evening xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

Sammy i am a little better then yesterday but i think im goin  been to kitchen to get something but when i got totally forgot wot i wanted  

 Kathryne same has us we get 3 IUI and 1 IVF (NHS) if it doesnt work we cant afford to do IVF private but might be able to get 1 go on IUI private not sure but hopefully this time     it will work


----------



## Wraakgodin

Kat – good luck tomorrow!  I am jealous of you - 8:30 UK time is 9:30 here, so while you are in your chair, I will be in the dentists chair having a filling!    I will be thinking of you, it will take my mind off things!    Congrats on your lottery win! 

Strawbs – still got everything crossed for DW, I hope she gets something soon.  Good luck on Tuesday, but I am sure we will “speak” before then!

Harriet hun – wondered where you had gone to.  I will keep everything crossed for you and hope you won’t need IVF!  

Big waves to Lou, Dona-Marie and Sammy

Amanda – no signs yet?

Julie – take it easy hun!

Had a [email protected] day at work today.  Had a screaming row with two colleagues, in the beginning I walked away with the excuse to go to another department, but they were still gunning for a fight when I got back, so I gave it to them!  But I was the one that ended up in tears – I am soooo p*ssed off though.  But I had forgotten how therapeutic retail therapy can be……!  

I am off to play the Sims all evening – that will probably take my mind off things!

Sue


----------



## Guest

hello- couldnt find anything that waved other than santa.  Hope you all had lovely days, i have been ironing lots   today.  Speak to you all tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello again quickly

Harriet - Congrats on being PUPO honey.  I really hope this gives you the most fantastic early Christmas pressie.  

Lou - .  So sorry to hear DH is away till Sat now.  Hope you can get lots of cuddles on Sat night/Sun - I'd stay in bed all weekend just for the cuddles .

Kat - Hope College goes ok tonight hun.

Sue - So sorry to hear that work was [email protected] today & you got angry and then upset .  Hope tomorrow will be a better day for you.

Amanda - Now you've started posting again, if you stop for a couple of days, we'll all be convinced you've gone into labour .  Hope you are feeling ok tonight.

Gembow - Hello honey.  Not more ironing ...... poor love.

Sammy/Strawbs/Dona-Marie & anyone who's not had time to post today .

Feeling a teensy bit better tonight, so hope this is the beginning of getting back to normal.  Going to start wrapping some Christmas pressies in a mo'.  Always exciting doing the first few, but bet I won't be thinking that in a couple of weeks .

Love & hugs to you all
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sammysmiles

Good morning ladies,

How are we all today? So glad its Friday, I am having my hair done tomorrow. Got my nails done last night, its good to be pampered! Also hitting the gym later   Not looking forward to it as its been two months since I have been but after my first attempt I know it will get easier.

Anyway TGIF!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Julie glad your feeling better  

Sammy yes it is lovely being pampered isn't it...

Sue sorry about your crap day  

Come on Kat let us know how those follies are growing hun...... GFG GFG GFG


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - happy friday  

As you can see I am still here....on the pampering theme - I have booked myself in for a pedicure next tuesday morning (before my hospital appt)...at least my feet will look pretty, plus I can't quite reach them anymore  

Have a nice day & take care

Amanda x

PS Leech - hope you are doing ok too


----------



## Sammysmiles

Good for you Amanda, I know when I was pregnant with my first I was paranoid about being "caught Short" so was constantly trimmed and beautified for 3 weeks before I had him  

I know midwifes must see some sights but I didnt want to be one of them! Have you found out the sex of the twins or are you looking for a surprise?


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Sammy - I know what you mean about trying to keep neat & tidy - I have been trying to keep myself 'fluff' free just incase today is the day & I don't get time to 'tidy up' before anyone gets to see me!
We decided to find out what we are having and we are having two boys.  We took DD with us for the 20 week scan & she cried her eyes out because she wanted sisters but then once she calmed down she asked the sonographer if she had printed pictures out of their willies    kids eh...they say the most silly things sometimes but it still makes me laugh.
Good luck at the gym today - I hope it gets easier.

Kat - I hope everything is ok this morning & your follies have behaved themselves  

Amanda x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies - Thank Crunchie tis Friday   

Well I went for my scan this morning and there is one little follie at 20mm so IUI is booked in for Monday 09.00am. I am just hoping and   that it will still be there and OK on Monday 

Love to everyone 

Kat xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Kat, thats great news. Heres hoping DH produces a wonderful little sample and we can celebrate a pre Xmas BFP.


----------



## amandalofi

Good news Kat - I hope it all goes well on Monday  

Amanda x


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks guys - getting a little nervous this time though!!


----------



## Sammysmiles

I have to say the 2nd 2WW is no better than the first Kat, just go with the flow and ask as many questions as you like. I love a good sympton watch


----------



## leechcb1

Hi ladies 

Hope you all well 

Kat best of luck for Monday - will be thinking of you 

Hi Sammy hope you OK - pampering sounds lovely 

Amanda - thinking of you sweetie - you must be really uncomfortable with two in there - hope you getting lots of rest - i'm not can't sit still for more than five minutes!!!

I'm ashamed to go and get my lady garden done now as its prob in a right state - i haven't seen down there for a while!!!! DH has said he will get the mower out of the shed and have a tidy for me on sunday in time for my hosp appt on Monday!!!  Had feet done last week as had hoped a bit of ankle massage might have brought the egg on but no sign 

One week over today so looks like I will def be fiddled about with on Monday and then be induced sometime next week - if anything happens over the weekend or Monday and i can't post I will text Lou and ask her to Post on my behalf (if she doesn't mind that is  )

See ya all soon 

xxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Leech - you did make me   about your lady garden, us women what are we like   

I just went and saw my boss and explained about Monday and said that if it was OK I will be taking next week off to relax and he was perfectly fine -thank god! I must of caught him on a good day

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hiya! 

Julie - Glad you are feeling better.  Don’t overdo it hun.

Sammy and Amanda – I love a nice pampering session!

Kat – good luck on Monday!!  That sounds a lovely sized follie!  I will have everything crossed for you!!  I regretted having time off after my first IUI, I just sat at home and stressed, I would much rather be working and take my mind of it.

Leech – good luck!!!!

Work still [email protected]  I am just keeping my head down, getting on with my work, speak when spoken to (and in a friendly manner).  I will act so Vulcan that Mr Spock would be proud!  I am not going to give them any reason to have another go at me.  At least I was there for only half a day yesterday as I had the dentist.  

Got AF-is-on-the-way headache today!

Better go and do some ironing……

Sue


----------



## hopefulinjersey

Hi Ladies

Can I join you?  I had DIUI on Friday, there were 2 follicles.  I've got everything crossed, especially my legs!

Lovely to see posts from mums to be as well.  Good luck to you.

Julie


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Hopeful,

2 follies is great news! Good luck for testing x

So sorry to see your sad news this year but good to see you have got through it  

I hope you get some good news, we need some more BFP's on here. Harriet is PUPO like you as well and Kat is getting basted on Monday. So lots of    from me! 

 for a BFP for Xmas xx


----------



## Guest

yay just got my first IUI done yay!!     Was really expecting to go in on Monday but my Agnus castus has made me ov early on day 13, trouble was i was supposed to be dressing a big wedding in London today, so had to call mum at 7.30am and step dad to go and do it for me i feel so bad as its hard work and to travel to central London too   I owe them big. anyway didnt hurt so i guess i must have done it the right time Tobys spermies were very good which was a bit of reasurance as last time the ml wasnt great but he still passed   Im such a child i couldnt look at him with a straight face with a waiting room full of people knowing he'd just gone to do his bit.  Let the 2ww begin! 
Julie - glad your feeling better x
Amanda - lol at your dd xx
sue -    
Kat - fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Sorry I wasn't around yesterday and missed you.

Gembow - Congrats on being PUPO then honey.  Really hope the 2ww goes ok.

Hopeful - So sorry to read what you've been through, and really hope that the 2ww goes ok, with a lovely result at the end.  Welcome to the thread too.

Kat - Lovely to hear there's a big juicy follie all lined up and waiting for Monday - hope you have a lovely weekend and everything goes well on Mon.  Wow, there's going to be lots of 2ww'ers now.

Sue - Hope your head is a little better today honey.

Leech/Amanda - LOL about your lady garden talk .... I was MORTIFIED when I went into labour over 4 weeks early and I hadn't been tidied up in advance.  Lucky DD didn't get lost .  My DH was an absolute love and painted my toenails throughout my pregnancy so at least I had pretty nails.

Sammy - Hello honey .

Well, I wonder if this will be the only post this weekend - it's usually so quiet on here, but I seem to remember it was quite chatty last weekend.  Hope everyone has a fab time this weekend.

Me .... still the same .... 

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## sjane1

Hi all - hope you are having good weekends

Welcome to all the newcomers,

Gembow, Kathryne and hopefulinjersey - all the best.  I am on my 2nd week of 2ww after being basted on 12th November, I had one follice of 19mm two days prior to that (but no scan to check it was still there and OK before they did the deed! - is this normal procedure!) am getting very very anxious now reading other things.

As this is also our first cycle of IUI we do not really have a clue what to expect from one day to the next.  Is testing next Thursday too soon, even though they said two weeks- could Pregnyl still be in my system.

Sorry I am going on - feel lost with all this at mo - but I am sure you all totally understand!

Have a good weekend.
Sarah 
xx


----------



## Poppykit10

Hello sjane,
yes the 2nd week is always the hardest.I also didn't have a scan at the time of basting and this is not unusual.You probably felt yourself ovulating (sharp pains,cramps usually on both or either side).If you ovulated before basting this is not a problem as the egg hangs around waiting for the spermies to join in the party.The sperm can live for a couple of days so it is also o.k if you didn't ovulate until the next day.This is why we are told to have lots os BMS....the last thing you feel like with all the cramps.Everyones symptoms are different so I can't help you with that.The most important thing ,in my opinion ,is not to test early  because you will not get a definate 100% correct reading which leaves you in more turmoil.Better to be PUPO...it's more enjoyable.
Best of luck to you  
XXX


----------



## Dona-Marie

hope everyone is ok today


----------



## sjane1

Hi all - thanks Poppykit.  I could test on Wednesday because that is 2 weeks afetr basting but we going to go for Thursday morning.


Hi to everyone else - hope everyone ok?


Sarah
x


----------



## hopefulinjersey

Hi All

Thanks for your good wishes.

Sarah - I've had 4 lots of iui now and for the 1st 3 I didn't get scanned at the time of basting.  I did this time which was a bit weird.  I'd had only 1 follicle of 20mm on the Tuesday, and when they scanned me after basting on the Friday 2 big follicles showed up.  Obviously v. pleased.

It's really hard not to worry about every little thing.  

Does anybody know how long frozen sperm lives after iui transfer?

Hopeful x


----------



## hopefulinjersey

Hi

I forgot to say - I always test early and have had the same results consistently.  If I test on day 11 I'll get a faint positive whether I'm pregnant or not.  The drugs must still be present.  Day 12 result is more accurate (for me!), if it's a negative it has always stayed negative.  With positives they have always stayed positive.

I can only tell you my experience.  That's with 3 pregnancies.

Hopeful x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hello my lovely weekend ladies! Hopefulinjersey, Sjane, Poppykit, Dona-Marie and Julie.

Its always so quiet on the weekends isnt it? Anywho, I have started my IUI diary again in the 2ww section, feel free to have a little look. I havent even started AF yet, due tomorrow and due to start Menopur Tuesday. Started on my Agnus Castus and selenium today, feeling very positive. This month will be my month!!  

Poppykit - A positive 2 days before OTD is great, I am   that it stays and gets stronger. Please let us know what happens x
Hopeful, I dont know anything about frozen sperm. Low motility and clumping, now that I do know!  
Sjane - Dont test early, it doesnt answer anything and just stresses you out. I am a persisten early tester but I am really going to try this time (yeah right!)
Dona Marie - Hello my love, how are you this weekend? Hope you have had a good one x
Julie - Please get better soon, we miss you  

Right just watching Deal or no Deal, is it just me who doesnt feel sorry for some of these contestants? Its like the X factor, the producers must ask them if anyone has died recently, anyone who is terminally ill or any other sad story that is connected to them.  Grrrrr, just my little rant. Just once it would be nice for someone to be honest and say "I am a serial gameshow contestant and I want to win lots of money so I never need work again   I am probably on my own with my views but hey ho


----------



## Poppykit10

now that's the first snigger I've had all day.Best of luck for attempt number 3   That would be THE best chrissy pressie. So X factor was a good result...ha!  I cried at Stricktly when John said his goodbyes...god I am such a wimp.

Sending lots of   to everyone.
XXX


----------



## Dona-Marie

worked yesterday and been xmas shoppin today go for my scan tomorrow  that everything is ok and then bastting wed back on 2ww  i cried too i know he couldnt dance but he was enterainin


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks Poppykit! Since my first IUI I have hardened as a person   Alot less politically correct.

Took DS to a birthday party on Saturday, the invite looked as though it said 12.15 so we turned up with our pressie only for the boys mother to tell me it was 10.15! Needless to say I was furious, told her in no uncertain terms how unimpressed I was and how disappointed my DS was going to be, I then stormed out.

Can you believe it? I turned up 2 hours late for a childs party then I stormed out!! She only lives down the road so she came round after the party and I showed her the invite (it could have been a ten or a twelve), anyway she brought my DS two party bags round and apologised, only then did I feel sheepish   Its the new me! I dont like it but I blame the drugs. DH comes in for alot of stick as well but he understands (for now!)


----------



## Sammysmiles

Dona, good luck for the scan honey. Pray that the basting goes well Wednesday and you can have the best Xmas pressie xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

that we BFP for xmas but if we dont (going to be very sloppy here) ive got the best xmas pressie my dh over the years hes had to put up with alot and he may not always show it he loves me (not sure why sometimes those darn clomid make you really bad tempered just ask my aunties b/friend he got the brunt of it last nite


----------



## Dona-Marie

i keep reading peoples threads and them that r doin IUI have their scan and if everything ok they have well some ave the Pregnyl HCG jab and then they go for another scan to see if they ave ovulated, i never did ave another scan to c if i had ovulated i just went in early morning the day after and got bassted did anyone else have this


----------



## Sammysmiles

Aww, poor him but its nothing compared to what you are going through though is it?


----------



## Sammysmiles

Dona Marie, I didnt go for a scan to see if I had ovulated. I had a HCG injection to make me ovulate then tried BMS after the basting. Thats all you can do. I think that some clinics must do things differently


----------



## Dona-Marie

sounds like a good idea   
well talk to u all tomorrow when ive been hospital got to do DH his stew and Dumplings


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all!

Sorry I haven't been around.  AF turned up and I have had a few low days.  Finding it hard to read all about people's BFP.  I am genuinely pleased for them, it is just a bit upsetting that it isn't me.

Haven't got time to read back all the pages of posts - hope everyone is ok.

Sue


----------



## Martha Moo

Sue

Just saw your post and wanted to pop in and send you a mahoosive



Love Emxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Oh Sue,   I feel the same sometimes. Life seems so unfair doesnt it?

I am thinking of you lots x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning Ladies

Bit of a quick one, but wanted to give Sue a massive .  I've just got a mega AF as well honey so I have huge empathy for you.  Seems to be a tough time for lots of us at the moment so   for all of us that need them.

Love
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sammysmiles

Forgot to mention I start acupuncture tonight at 6pm. I am looking forward to it, cant wait to see what she says. I have never done anything like this before so I shall let you know how I get on tomorrow.

Had my Agnus Castus drops this morning, it truly is the most disgusting thing I have ever tasted!! I am not very good at swallowing tablets (whilst in labour I had a paracetomol crushed up in some jam!!). I am taking 15-20 drops twice a day in some water and 100mg selenium along with my folic acid. I am hoping for a nice thick lining (8.5mm is the most I have mustered so far) and I dont want to ovulate Xmas Eve!!

Still waiting for AF to arrive :-( Due today and I can feel her, still get a bit teary when she arrives but I am concentrating on starting my menopur this week. Lots of PMA!!


----------



## Guest

Morning!!

Going to be quick havent started on any work yet - but just wanted to say hope you all had lovely weekends!! Hoping the next 2 weeks go fast so i get to see if iui worked, prob is the next time id be due for iui would be over xmas   so probably would have to wait to january!!

Sue - so sorry hun,     take care of yourself!!
Sammy- Let me know how accupuncture goes
Donna - i didnt get any scans either, seems a bit silly doesnt it!
Julie - Hope your feeling better
xxx


----------



## sjane1

hi all

at work so cant chat too much.. cant anyone tell me what PUPO is??  

I never had scans after basting either

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls 

Just a quick one, hope everything has gone well today Kat  

Hi Julie 

Sue sorry your feeling low sending you a big    

Sjane PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise honey

Big  to everybody I've missed


----------



## Poppykit10

Sammy have fun with your accupuncture tonight you brave girl  

Kat hope all went well today and best wishes for your 2ww.
   for all of you with BFN.I am sorry to say that I am joining you. Got full on AF this morning and a BFN. .I shall hang around FF though and keep and eye on you all   Have to wait until March as we are self funding and DH needs a break from the moody,obbsesive cow I have become   

 to everyone.
XXX


----------



## Dona-Marie

HI PEEPS 

had my scan ive got 2 x 15mm and 1 x 12mm my endo is 6mm not ready yet so back tomorrow morning   that nothing goes wrong they also found now if ive spelt this right hopefully u will now what i mean a 16mm fibroid on the outside wot ever thar means but they r not too concerned with it


----------



## Sammysmiles

I am sorry Poppykit, I had my fingers crossed for you hun  . Dont go too far, even if you arent having treatment you are always more than welcome here  

I cant wait for my acupuncture, its the new me. I am dieting, going to the gym, not drinking alcohol and taking my healthy supplements and trying to have a whole new positive attitude. I am still waiting for AF to arrive, due today but I am always a few days out. Picking up my prescription tomorrow for my Menopur and some more needles, I have a couple of amps left but I want to make sure I am fully stocked up.

Sjane, I did tell you what PUPO was when you first asked   You have to keep up  
Hi Lou, hows bubba?
Poppykit, I am not brave just doollally with all this treatment  
Gembow, I will probably post later on with news on my acupuncture

Hi Kat, Sue, Julie, Donna, Hef, Hopeful and anybody else out there x


----------



## Leicesterlou

sammysmiles said:


> I cant wait for my acupuncture, its the new me. I am dieting, going to the gym, not drinking alcohol and taking my healthy supplements and trying to have a whole new positive attitude. I am still waiting for AF to arrive, due today but I am always a few days out. Picking up my prescription tomorrow for my Menopur and some more needles, I have a couple of amps left but I want to make sure I am fully stocked up.
> 
> Hi Lou, hows bubba?


Hi Sammy, my friend had some reiki foot massage at the weekend and they picked up her back operation, IBS and pain in boob (cyst) all from her feet, amazing it really is. I am sure you will find it relaxing honey.

I am fine and pickled onion is growing well or maybe its just me from all the eating


----------



## amandalofi

Good afternoon ladies - just a quick post from me.....hope you are all well & are having a good day.

Still no news here - hopefully I will have some tomorrow after my visit to the hospital.

Leech - hope you are ok & it went well for you today.

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Amanda...  Leech text me earlier to say they couldn't do a sweep but the head is engaged she goes back Thursday for another check up


----------



## Sammysmiles

Lou, I am usually quite a cynic but I think I have got to the point where my mind is open to pretty much anything. It cant do any harm can it? Plus they may tell me something I dont know about my body. I will update later.

Amanda, sex, cod liver oil, spicy food, jumping up and down on a trampoline? Thats the only way I have heard to shift those bubbas, it was sex that helped to welcome my DS into the world. You are going to have to pin DH down


----------



## amandalofi

Lou - thanks for the update on Leech - poor thing - hope she is ok.  My midwife could not tell if twin 1 was engaged as she could not feel his head - must be no space in there....she cheerily told me that I now measure 49 weeks though   - I will try & get DH to take a pic & put it in my gallery.  It will scare you silly  

Sammy - I have tried all those apart from the sex - honestly I don't think I could do it if my life depended on it!

A x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Amanda 49 weeks


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey ladies, me again.

Poppykit - So sorry to hear your news honey.  Take care & be kind to yourself.  

Lou - Hello honey.  Hope your weekend was good - if brief .  Give Leech our love.  Hope that now the head is engaged, nature will do it's thing and we have some happy news on here to celebrate soon.

Amanda - 49 weeks OMG you must be about to burst.  

Sammysmiles - Lovely to hear you having such a focus & I look forward to hearing all about the accupuncture.

DonaMarie - Hope the scan goes ok tomorrow.

Gembow - Hello honey.  

Big  to all our other lovely ladies that haven't posted yet today.

Well, I've just spent the last 1/2 hour blubbing down the phone to my job share friend.  I can't stand being so feeble and negative, and now I've got my AF I'm feeling really weepy.

Anyhow, I watched Mamma Mia finally this morning.  What a FAB film it was ... and Dominic Cooper ...... well  . Yummy. 

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Zuri,

Its good to hear of some one else having acupuncture and finding it a real help. Did they tell you anything about your body that you didnt already know? Its just that I have a consulation tonight and the acupuncture so I would like to know what to expect.

Sorry to hear AF turned up   When do you start down regging for IVF?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks for the hugs everyone – sending a huuuuuuuuuuge hug back.  I have the best friends in the world!

Julie – special hugs to you.

Sammy – I hope the acupuncture goes ok.  You will have to let us know how you get on!  Sending all the PMA I have your way!  Who or what is Agnus Castus??!

Gembow – our clinic is shut over Christmas and New Year.  So anyone that would undergo any sort of treatment (not only the insemination itself, but also pre and during injection scans etc) would have to wait until the next cycle.  Me thinks it is going to be busy there in January!

Poppykit10 – so sorry to hear that you got a BFN.  You know where we are if you need us, ok?  I have been through it several times so I know what it is like.  Lots and lots of hugs to you.  It would be great if you kept in touch with us all.  March will soon be here!

Amanda – I keep checking for news! 

DonaMarie – Good luck tomorrow!

Lots of love and hugs to all - especially those I have missed!

Sue


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening All ,
well now that I don't really belong in the 2ww thread I suppose you lot are all stuck with me  I have just had a hot steamy bath and a glass of red....both full to the brim  and feeling much better about myself.
Sammy who is Angus Cactus ?
Dona-Marie hope those follies grow nice and big.
Amanda..Raspberry tea and sex....lots of both.Sorry to be gross but you don't even need to have sex ,you just need the hormones from the sperm  
Best of luck Gembow and heres hoping for a BFP chrissy pressie.
Sue  
Julie,Hef,Sjane,Zuri,Lou 
sorry if I missed anyone
XXX


----------



## Sammysmiles

Agnus Castus (Vitex or Chaste tree berry)

This is the herb of choice for helping to restore hormone imbalance and increasing fertility. In one study 48 women diagnosed with infertility took agnus castus daily for three months, 7 of them became pregnant during that time and 25 of them regained normal progesterone levels.

Agnus castus is particularly helpful for those women who have a luteal phase defect (shortened second half to the cycle) or those with high prolactin levels, because it stimulates the proper functioning of the pituitary gland which controls the hormones.

Agnus castus works to restore hormonal balance and can be used where there are hormone deficits as well as excesses it:

Regulates periods 
Restarts periods which have stopped 
Helps with heavy bleeding 
Increases the ratio of progesterone to oestrogen by balancing excess oestrogen. 


Well after my acupuncture last night I felt very relaxed. I only had a few needles put in but it was okay. She asked me lots of questions and I am due to see her again on Monday so she can tell me her recommendations. She mentioned my thyroid and asked me to go for a blood test at the docs to check it due to putting on so much weight in such a short space of time. She also said I was "damp" in other words I eat too much dairy and too many bananas. I will be able to update you all better next week but it was good to get another opinion apart from the doctors.

Anyway, good morning everybody. Got to go, have to make sure DS is brushing his teeth and not just running the tap  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy sounds like you discovered alot at yesterday's acupuncture hun, can't wait to hear about it next week.

Morning all  how are we today


----------



## Guest

Morning - Hope everyone is well 

I hate the 2ww its so frustrating, i keep thinking it hasnt worked because i dont feel any different but im being stupid,of course i wouldnt feel any different 3 days after basting.     

Sammy - good to hear the accupuncture went well, how did she manage to diagnose you being damp and eating too much diary? 
x


----------



## Sammysmiles

She was feeling my stomach and feeling my energy up and down my body. Around the stomach she said it felt "flemmy" which can be caused by too much dairy. I do have alot, eggs every day, cheese and plenty of milk. She is going to do some recommendations next week when she has looked through my notes properly.

She also said that she had seen 15 patients over the last 12 months doing IUI and it hadnt worked for any of them, I suppose with a 12% chance that could happen but I was a bit downhearted. At least she was being honest though. She did say that she had helped alot of women conceive naturally whilst waiting for IVF and thats all I want. 

I read a worrying thing the other day about IVF, drugs and the long term effects. The oldest IVF baby is only 21 so they dont know the effects of being an IVF baby on the babies fertility as they get older. That worried me as I wouldnt wish this upon anybody, let alone my own child   Hopefully with my new diet, excercise and supplements I shall have a good a chance as anybody for a natural conception as IVF and ICSI is too much to take in and I need to do more research I think.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gembow are you at home or working honey, try to keep busy the  is awful but I never felt different until I was about 8 weeks pg     

Sammy lets hope your lady can sort you out with a big fat au natural before IVF honey      With regards to IVF the oldest IVF baby is 30 she was born the same year as me and has the same name http://history1900s.about.com/od/medicaladvancesissues/a/testtubebaby.htm and she is 30 has had her first baby so try not to worry about such things my lovely

/links


----------



## Sammysmiles

As a responsible adult having treatment I think you do have to bear these things in mind. The drugs we take arent natural and there is a high chance that further down the line they will effect us surely?

As much as I would love to live in a cotton wool world not worrying myself with these things I cant help myself.


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know what you mean Sammy but if it was the only way I was to get pg then I would say it was worth it but its everyone indivdual opinions.


----------



## Dona-Marie

morning all 

well back for another scan tomorrow ive now got 5 follies 2 @17mm [email protected] and 1 @10mm endo still 6mm if everything stays the same tomorrow then been advised to go for basting friday


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Lou - Hey honey.  You ok?

Zuri - Yep, I'm suffering with a hideous AF as well now ... must be all the clearing out they did on us I guess  .  Worst I've had in years t.b.h.

Sammy - I can really understand your concerns about your l/o's future fertility - I just know I will be having a conversation with DD when shes early 20's about not leaving it too late ... i.e. she might have an early menopause too.  Lovely Lou is always so reassuring though - bless her.  Amazing to hear what your accupuncturist already found out, and look forward to her conclusions after your next session.  Hopefully she will soon add you to her list of people she's helped to conceive naturally before their next tx.  

Gembow - Ah, the madness of the 2ww.  Like lovely Lou says, it's best to try and keep busy (but not overdo it obviously) and the one month I didn't analyse anything or expect anything I found out I was pg.  Sending you lots of  my lovely.

Sue - Bless you for sending special hugs and I'm going to send some right back lovely lady.  Hope you had a good evening.

Poppykit - I ended up with these lovely ladies here, after coming to the end of my 1st 2ww.  It's a good home to find.  Glad to hear you enjoyed a nice soak in the bath and some vino.  I haven't drunk in ...... actually I don't remember when I last had a drink its that long ago.

Dona-Marie - Wow another scan tomorrow & lots of lovely follies.

Hope everyone else is doing ok today .... wonder how Harriet is doing & Nicksy.  Wonder if Amanda and Leech have anything exciting happening yet.

Well, I went back to the Doc's yesterday.  He confirmed the anaemia & glandular fever tests are negative, and ran some more checks yesterday.  I'm going to see him again on Thurs, and he's going to run the same checks again to see if there is any change.  It's basically turning out the same as I was 5 years ago ..... I had 2 weeks on the Neurology ward having MRI/lumbar punctures/blood tests etc done and the conclusion was a viral encephalytis (sp?) with post viral fatigue.  DH came with me for the first time to see the Doc and stressed how worried he is, and how I can't even walk short distances without my legs giving out.  I know people go through much worse than this, but having my mobility taken away is terrible - I can't bear not doing the school run and simple things like grocery shopping.  Anyway, enough of me, but just so's you know the lastest.

At least the sun is out today and the sky is blue - it was bloomin freezing when I opened the door to wave DD off this am, but I'd rather have it cold and sunny.  Hope it's nice where everyone is today.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Julie     well I was going to tell you how fed up I am with work and that I am seriously thinking of throwing a sickie but then I have read about you suffering you poor thing


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - It's funny that when you are at home sick you just want to be at work, and when you are work the idea of being at home seems fab.  If you really don't want to be there though honey I should go home sick.  Do what feels right for you and the pickled onion my lovely. . X


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am going to throw a sickie on Friday I reckon, sod it....

So who is doing the school runs honey?


----------



## Guest

Sammy - i never really thought about the first IVF baby i guess nobody knows if anything can effect a child with age through ivf scary thought.  How depressing for the lady to tellyou nobodys IUI has worked   Worth a go with not eating so much diary i guess, i had a chinese herbailst tell me my waist is to cold to produce babies so since Sat i have had a scarf wrapped round my tummy to keep me warm, funny how these people say things a dr wouldnt mention.

Lou - Working for myself at home - its hard to get motivated and make myself get of the sofa and put the laptop down and stop watching tv  so long old 2ww to come - did you have any idea you were pregnant before you tested? I would love to be a sperm for the day and see what happens in my body   

donna Marie - good news hun - got everything crossed for Friday basting!!

Julie - really sorry hun, i cant imagine what a horrid time your having xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

There is a guy I work with who lives a few doors away (and DD is really good friends with his DD) who drives each morning so he's taking her to school each day.  My parents are collecting her Mon/Tues and then other friends helping out Wed/Thurs/Fri.  It's driving me nuts - I hate having to rely on so many people and I miss not going with her.  She's told us about a little boy who has tied her up twice with skipping ropes at playtime, and I can't even get in to see the teacher to have a little chat about it. 

Gembow - Like the idea of being a sperm for a day .... I'd like a washing machine door on my tummy so I could just have a peep in every now and again.


----------



## Leicesterlou

gembow said:


> Lou - Working for myself at home - its hard to get motivated and make myself get of the sofa and put the laptop down and stop watching tv  so long old 2ww to come - did you have any idea you were pregnant before you tested? I would love to be a sperm for the day and see what happens in my body


I had no idea and even tested 1 day early expecting it to be negative and I felt completly normal until the sickness feeling started around 7/8 weeks I know this doesn't help on that dreaded  for you as we always need a sign   

Julie glad DD is sorted honey just need you to be back to your oldself now


----------



## Guest

I guess it just shows you think your out and it can still work.  Naughty you testing a day early, i was made to promise at the clinic not to test early, but i dont know if i can!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gembow I was under alot of pressure as I was in Bulgaria on holiday with 15 friends and they all knew I was testing on the Wednesday as we were very open about tx so I thought I have to know before I have to announce it but obviously couldn't hold it in once I got the faint line.....  I will say the line was so faint I got it checked by 3 people and Dh and it got darker after OTD, honestly I didn't think it had worked for me and was in so much shock when I got the result.  I pray you get your BFP


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - hope you are all well.  Just waned to pop by quickly and say hi.

Gembow - I just wanted to say the same as Lou basically - I had no idea I was pg after my last IUI.  I had a really stressful time (my Nan was seriously ill in hospital) and I had been very busy so I had not thought about it much during the 2ww.  I was quite surprised to get to OTD & even more surprised to get a BFP, especially as I did not feel any different to normal.  Hang in there    

Everyone else - hi, hope you are all ok & having something nice for lunch.  DH has come home & is making me beans on toast before we leave for our scan & hospital appointment.

Take care

Amanda x

PS Leech - hope you are ok & taking it easy too


----------



## Leicesterlou

Amanda  at the hospital, I have had chilli and lime chicken salad (homemade might I add) trying to be healthy, try and pop back later to let us know how you get on


----------



## amandalofi

Enjoy your lunch Lou - sounds scrummy.  I'll pop back later if I can & update you  

A x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Amanda lunch was good I am trying to be healthy as last week I found myself having jammy dodgers for brekkie.....


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - quick update - they have finally agreed for an induction.....I am sooo relieved.  We have to be at the hospital at 8am tomorrow though   as long as they aren't too busy  

Have a nice day tomorrow & take care

Amanda x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Quiet this afternoon ladies, but just had to pop in and wish Amanda loads and loads of luck for tomorrow.  Will be  for you and look forward to hearing how everything went.  .  Exciting times .  Wonder if this will be the threads first babies?  

Hope everyone has lovely evenings.
XXXX


----------



## Sammysmiles

Good luck tomorrow Amanda, I will be thinking of you x


----------



## leechcb1

Amanda best of luck for tomorrow honey - will be thinking of you and yours   

No sign for me - hosp said they can let me go three weeks over but I don't think thats the best thing to do even tho egg seems quite happy to stay in there  - i'm back thursday and going to be asked to be induced early next week - feel sick with all the pineapple and rose tea feel like gagging writing about them!!! SX is on the agenda for tomorrow evening and he's not getting out of it this time!!!

Julie - i'm hoping you get back to 100% soon chick  

Sammy sorry you feel disheartened about IUI - it worked for me on my proper first insemination as first time was abandoned and I wasn't basted - its worked for a lot of us but I know its hard to get the failures out of your head once they are in there - stay positive sweetie  

Thinking of you all and wishing you loads of luck always for the BFP's  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in to say

Amanda lots of luck for tomorrows induction honey

leech, hope that your little one arrives soon!
come on little ones your mummies are waiting to meet you!

Em


----------



## Poppykit10

Amanda-Best wishes for tomorrow.Wow you finally get to meet your beautiful sons   

Sammy thanks for the info on Agnus castus I think I will give it a go.I got some selenium today so will start with that tomorrow.Have to get hubby to take it aswell.I can just picture him now "what's this selenium stuff...load of codswallop" Maybe I should just put them in a vitamin bottle  or is that classed as drugging someone 
I aslo bought a Clearblue digital ovulation gadget as I have 4 cycles to TTC naturally before we can go for IVF.We did it once so can do it again   
Julie sorry to here you are having a crap time of it.I don't really know you ladies much yet but can empathise with what you are going through  
Dona sounds like you have some good follies growing in there.They should be nice and big by friday.
Gembow...not sure about being a sperm for a day.It would be like the january sales.Everyone rushing about bumping into eachother trying to get there first for the best bargains  And when you finally get to the best shop someone has already beaten you to it 

Hello to everyone else  

Until tomorrow 
XXXXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Amanda I am so excited for you now, sorry I missed wishing you the best I guess your already at the hospital by now I hopw all goes well and you have your sons with you very soon xxxx


----------



## sjane1

Morning ladies

sorry not checked in for a while
Good luck Amanda (even though you prob at hosp now!)

Hang in there all the negative thinkers/feelers!!!  

Congrats all the BFP's.

I am due to test tomorrow but it is actually 14 days today so might do it tonight- dont want to in a way cos if its negative its all over - just want to hope a bit more bu on the other hand I want to know!!!!

Try and pop back later.

xxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies how the devil are you all?

Sue – First of all I wanted to send you massive hugs lovely and I really do hope you are OK xx

Sammy – Hope the acupuncture is going well, I know its worked for lots of women on here xx

Gembow – Hope your 2ww is going OK, I am with you lovely I am on day 3!!!

Lou- Morning lovely hope you are OK today  

Zuri – Hope you are OK lovely xx

Julie – I really do hope you start to feel better soon lovely you really have had a tough time- thinking of you   

Amanda – All the very best for today lovely   

And hi to Sjane1, Poppykit10. Nicksy, Harriet and everyone else

Sorry I have not been on for a few days but DH has been off and we have been enjoying some quality time together (he is working until Monday now   ) never  mind I am off all week so I am going to chill out and catch up with some friends and visit my family.  Got my sister coming over on the weekend who I haven't seen in ages so we are going for a little retail therapy and lots of hot choc stops he! He!

Lots of love Kat


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Kat how are you did you go for your dildocam?  I am fine thanks hun


----------



## Guest

flying visit to say hello- off for lunch with my mum and sister, nice old catch up.  Jut spoke to my mum and shes like Gem do you feel pregnant, this is where i wish i could've kept it all a secret as im going to get this all the time. 

Amanda -  how exciting- lots of pain free vibes if your going natural or quick recovery for csec xxx


Kathryne - yay cycle buddy!! Love have DH off its so nice to get some quality time together!

Sjane - everything crossed for you sweetie xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - Yes I went for the lovely camera on Fri (only one little follie 20mm) and had our 2nd IUI on Monday so I am now offically PUPO on day 3 (again!!).  I have decided to take this week off to relax (or thats what I have told DH) I am not very good and just sitting around doing nothing.  Anyway how is the pickled onion getting on give it a little cuddle from me xx

Hi Gembow- Hi cycle buddy, hope your day is going well xx

Right well I'm off to get ready and pop over my parents maybe I cam time it just right for lunch


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Kat so your PUPO  glad you have taken some time out       Me and pickled onion are fine another ff posted a photo of my bump yesterday if you want to see it I will PM you the link....  You will have one soon


----------



## Julie Wilts

~Amanda's having her babies, Amanda's having her babies~ 

Ok, I'm excited for Amanda and her DH.  Very exciting day.

Leech - I would definitely not want to wait for 3 weeks after .... I always thought they would only allow people to go 2 weeks over.  I really wouldn't want to worry you, so as long as you feel ickle (well big now) creme egg moving about and you feel fine then it's great, but if you just don't feel right at any time then I'd just go straight in.  .  Maybe Amanda's news will spur the creme egg into action .... if not .... well your DH is going to have to do his thing .

Lou - Morning honey.  Hope you had a good night.  Nearly the weekend lovely.

Kat - Congrats on being PUPO again then honey.  Lovely to hear you have this week off to relax.  Enjoy your shopping & hot chocolate.

Gembow - Sorry to hear your Mum is already asking questions - it's hard to know whether to tell people or not, but t.b.h. my parent's never asked, just m-i-l and my boss .  Take care & enjoy your lunch with your Mum and Sis.  

SJane - Good luck for testing honey.

Poppykit - Loved your anology about spermies being like shopping .  Very funny.

Em - Hello honey.  Hope you & little man are ok.

Big  to everyone who's not about yet.

Me - just the same.  Just trying to work out how I'm going to get DD from school today - my friend's DS has been sent home ill from school so she can't collect DD now.   

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Julie you poor thing I hope you get DD sorted out maybe Dh could take his lunchbreak then to pick her up?  Or your parents could help?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks Lou.  Got it sorted - my neighbour is working from home today so he's going to run me there bless him.  Unfortunately DH leaves at 7am and isn't back till nearly 6pm and works about 3/4 hour drive away from here so he's not able to help out.  My parents collected her Mon/Tues & will get me to the Doc's tom, so I couldn't bear to ask them to help me again today.

Had a bit of   actually, at being unable to just get her myself.  Did wonder if you can rent those electric wheelchairs .... seriously.

XXX


----------



## littlemissgiggles1980

Hello to everyone

Sorry for having introduced myself on here and then not posted for ages, our tinternet is playing up so not been able to get on. Hope everyone is well, and staying sane (ish). Had my very first IUI scan today, now I understand what you all mean by dildo cam... No large follicles as yet (day 15), lining is 8mm thick. The nurse didn't seem too worried, my cycles can be quite long so she thinks it may still be a bit early so going back for another scan on Saturday. Fingers crossed.... Take care everybody


----------



## Dona-Marie

hi everyone 
well been back now ive got 1 @19mm still one @12mm 1 @13mm and 1 @17mm and endo now 8mm
so it basting on friday   PLEASE STICK    i ave upset work has they wanted me in Friday and ive told them im not workin Sat either this time im takin it easy for few days


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sending you lots of    Dona-Marie

Littlemissgiggles GFG GFG


----------



## Guest

morning - just eating my ready brek with a cuppa, weather is a bit depressing    Had a nice lunch with my mum, my sister couldnt come in the end.  

Sue - hope your ok hunni  

Julie - Hope your feeling better

Kathryne - are you enjoying your relaxing week?

Dona - fingers crossed for you

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning Everyone
I haven't posted for a few days because i've been in all day meetings all week, am finally working at home today - phew!

Kat: Congrats on being PUPO

Lou: Hello!

Julie: I'm so sorry to hear that you are still feeling un well, hope you feel better soon

Amanda: Good luck with the babies!!

Donna - marie: sending you lots of sticky vibes

Leech: Hope the BMS works!

little miss giggles: hope your follies grow soon

Well i'm fine, 10 DPO today and I must confess for some crazy reason I tested this morning. Of course it was a BFN - not sure what happended i'm usually really good at waiting. Anyway I'm pretty convinced it hasn't worked so looks like its IVF for me as a next stop

Hope everyone has good days


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies hope you are all well xx

Just a quick one from me today I am sorry, my friend is coming to pick me up for some lunch, god love her she lost her gran and got made redundant last week - not good at all.

Julie - My thoughts are with you lovely. How are you today  

Lou - Morning hun, I would love to see the pic, please send me the link, hope you are all ok xx

Gembow - How are you today lovely hope you are not overdoing things xx

Harriet - I really really do    that it works for you lovely   

Donna-Marie - All the very best for tomorrow lovely   

Littlemissgiggles - All the very best with your 1st IUI lovely  

Right I'm off to get myself sorted, hope you all have a lovely day and I will try and pop on later before I go to college tonight.

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet its too early to test honey     will be round!!  I tested 1 day early and it was so faint I wasn't sure of the result hoping it changes to a BFP fo you hun    

Kat I have PM'd you the pic, how are you doing today?  I am ok DH's Father's birthday would have been today so its kinda strange with DH being away bless him I think he is struggling  

Gem glad you had a nice lunch  

Julie    

I wonder if Amanda has had those boys yet


----------



## Harriet_LF

I know Lou I don't know what came over me, I think that I just want this 2ww to be over so I can get going on booking my appointments for the IVF.

Wonder how Nicksy is doing, haven't heard from her for a while


----------



## Kathryne

oh Lou  - The pic is fab, but its not a pickled onion anymore, its more like a little melon    hope you are both keeping well. So sorry to hear its the anniversary of DH fathers birthday not an easy time especially with him being away big   to you all xxx

Harriet - Hang on in there lovely you mights still get the BPF without even turning to IVF   

Right thats it I'm def off now - lots of love xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless you Harriet      

Wasn't Nicksy waiting for her blood results back, I know they take a while

Kat thanks for the comments on the pic    Take care and chat soon xxx


----------



## Guest

Kathryne - have a lovely lunch, gosh what a horrid timefor your friend hope she feels better

Lou - morning to you and little one xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

[fly]UPDATE FROM LEECH[/fly]

She is going in tonight to be induced 9.30pm, nothing wrong with either of them the hospital just have a slot


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - hope you are all well.....just a flying visit as I am not sure when I will make it back.

We are pleased to announce the arrival of Jenson & Felix yesterday at 15:12 & 15:32 26 November. Jenson weighed 7lb 10 oz & Felix weighed 7lb. We are all back home and doing well.

I shall post some pictures asap.

Take care

Amanda x

PS - Good luck Leech


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Great to hear that Leech is going to be induced - I'm so glad they aren't making her wait any longer. How exciting, three little IUI babies just entering the world .

Lou - Thanks for the update on Leech honey. Sorry to hear it's DH's Dad's b'day today .... I think the first few years are hard on special days like birthdays, so I'm sure it's hard for you both. Lots of extra cuddles tomorrow honey to make up for it. 

Kat - So sorry to hear about your friend honey - these are terrible times with all the job uncertainties & then to lose your Gran too . Poor love. I do hope you have a nice lunch together.

Gembow - Oh have you got that Ready Brek glow still . It's yonks since I've had any. Glad you had a nice dinner with your Mum, but sorry to hear your Sister wasn't able to make it in the end.

Harriet - Naughty girl you testing early, but none of us can really say anything because we've all done it . Like Lou said  that your result will be very different very soon.

LittleMissGiggles/Dona Marie - Hope those follies keep growing nicely for you both.

I'm almost tempted to stop posting here as I'm such a fraud - no longer having IUI and not having any IF issues right at the moment. However, I've been to the Doc's today and I had 2 choices; be admitted to Neurology ward today or wait for an urgent outpatients appt. I've gone for the latter, because I really didn't want to have to go in today. I've also got a referral to the Occupational Therapist for an assessment so they can arrange a wheelchair etc for me. . I'm so sorry that I sound so sorry for myself and a bit me-me-me at the moment. Feel free to kick me up the  .

Anyway, that's enough from me.

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX

OMG - Amanda - CONGRATULATIONS - Thank you SOOOO much for taking the time to post your fab news. Welcome to the world Jenson & Felix (fab names by the way).

[fly]              [/fly]
Lovely weights and lovely to hear you are all back home already. Take care everyone. XXXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Amanda

 on the birth of your Sons, loving the names Jenson and Felix take care xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie Wilts said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Great to hear that Leech is going to be induced - I'm so glad they aren't making her wait any longer. How exciting, three little IUI babies just entering the world .
> 
> Lou - Thanks for the update on Leech honey. Sorry to hear it's DH's Dad's b'day today .... I think the first few years are hard on special days like birthdays, so I'm sure it's hard for you both. Lots of extra cuddles tomorrow honey to make up for it.
> 
> I'm almost tempted to stop posting here as I'm such a fraud - no longer having IUI and not having any IF issues right at the moment. However, I've been to the Doc's today and I had 2 choices; be admitted to Neurology ward today or wait for an urgent outpatients appt. I've gone for the latter, because I really didn't want to have to go in today. I've also got a referral to the Occupational Therapist for an assessment so they can arrange a wheelchair etc for me. . I'm so sorry that I sound so sorry for myself and a bit me-me-me at the moment. Feel free to kick me up the  .


Julie I no longer am having IUI either but stay to support the others hun, don't leave me  You poor thing I hope those docs sort you out soon. I have something that will make you feel warm and fuzzy, the sun was shinning in Leics this morning and I told DH on the phone it must be his Dad and he got upset cause he said it wasn't shinning there so I told him it would be shortly he was going to be visiting all his babies today and as soon as DH got my text saying this he rang me and said he couldn't believe it cause the sun had come out of no-where...


----------



## Leicesterlou

Girls you can post your wishes here to Amanda too if you wish *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167865.0 *


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Thanks honey, what a lovely thought of yours & I'm so glad the sun came out for your DH.  .


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie how about we move to here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152344.225


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, it's a bit quiet on there .... do you think they'd let us chatterboxes join them?


----------



## Leicesterlou

I don't think anybody has used it for a while so we could start it up again, what do you think for our general chat....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - I guess as long as the ladies on there don't mind.  Just seems a shame we need to hi-jack someone elses thread .  Still, at least then this would be a legit IUI TTC thread.  Shall we see what they reply to your intro first?

Zuri - Thanks honey.  Don't go leaving us either .....  Unfortunately, all the signs are that it was the same as I was 5 years ago, which was viral encephyalomyelitis (sp?), just an inflammation of the brain stem which blocks signals to the legs.  I'm wobbly and can walk short distances around the house, but can't get far outside and definitely wouldn't be safe to drive either.  Still dizzy too.  I was quite a "patient" patient before (5 yrs ago), but now I've got DD I'm finding it really frustrating.


----------



## Julie Wilts

That's why I'm scared hun, because I was off work for 3.5 months and in a wheelchair for the first 2 months.  I had intensive physio and some meds to improve the symptoms, stopped caffeine/alcohol/chocolate () and just had oodles & oodles of rest.  They believe it was following a viral infection I had, and that perhaps this is following a viral infection I had before my lap.  The positive thing was that we had to stop ttc during all this, but within a month of getting the all clear I was pg with DD.  Perhaps I should just focus on that .


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie Wilts said:


> Lou - I guess as long as the ladies on there don't mind. Just seems a shame we need to hi-jack someone elses thread . Still, at least then this would be a legit IUI TTC thread. Shall we see what they reply to your intro first?


Yes ok we will see what happens, I am guessing we probably won't get a reply but lets see....

Oh Julie maybe its a sign


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone

I guess I shouldn't be here either as this will be my last IUI treatment. Great news about amanda and leech too, its lovely that their babies will have been born so close together

Julie: That doesn't sound good hun, you should really push for a neurological consult although I know the waiting lists are very long. Did you have an MRI last time?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Hope so honey.

Harriet - Doc said he hopes within 2 weeks, but if I get any worse then to call him and they'll get me admitted.  I did have an MRI last time - scarier than childbirth, also had a lumbarpuncture, the thing where they stick pads onto your head and check for signs of activity (at least we know I have a brain that's active now ).  Hope they won't make me have all that done again.

Well, I think I'm going to t.t.f.n as I'd tried to persuade DD to have a nap as she's exhausted, but she won't and now I'm   because I'm so tired I wanted to nap myself, but can't whilst she's awake.  Need to give myself a good talking to I think.

Take care everyone & thanks for your support (again), you are all such loves.


Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie shut that laptop and go and have a lie down hun xx  Tell DD Mummy needs a rest and ask her to be good at least until Daddy gets home.

Speak soon I'm off tomorrow so catch you next week probably


----------



## Julie Wilts

Well, the laptops going off, but I can't nap whilst DD is up and about - although I did drop off whilst we were both watching a DVD yesterday.

Hope you have a lovely long weekend honey.  Take care of you and pickled onion.


----------



## Ourturn

Hi ladies 

Sorry I've been quiet lately. I'm a bit down over the failed iui and whilts I love Xmas, shopping for other friends children is so bitter sweet. We should be celebrating babies 1st Xmas this year  . I do feel a bit resentful buying presents for friends children when I have non of my own, that's very tight isn't it! I guess I should be moving on to another thread as I will be starting ivf in a months time. I have a question for anyone who had a failed medicated iui. AF arrived within 2 days of stopping the pessaries. AF lasted 3 days, but yesterday cd7 I had bright red spots of blood mixed in with mucus (sorry tmi) Anyone else had this? Nurse said the drugs can muck up the next cycle but if it continues to see me gp.  . Touch wood it seems to have stopped 

Anyway 

Amanda CONGRATULATIONS on the arrival of Benton and Felix (My dad's name was Felix, lovely name) 
 OMG 14 pounds of baby! 

Leech Good luck!! 

Kat fingers crossed its 2nd time lucky for you!  

Dona Marie Fingers crossed for you too   Stuff work this is more important!

Julie     feel free to rant, you are having a nightmare! 

Dildo cam     that has made my afternoon

A big hello to everyone!

Anna x


----------



## leechcb1

hi lovely ladies 

just a quick hello from me as I am frantically cleaning house before I go to hospital (i know i;m mad but have to do something to take my mind off it!!!) Thanks for all your well wishes - will let you know as soon as - hope mine is as easy as Amanda's seems to have been - what a girl - twin boys and home so soon - you are my inspiration - many congratulations lovely 

lost of love and luck to everyone 

xxxx


----------



## zarzar

Hi all

Haven't popped on here for ages but I just noticed that Amanda has had her twins. Congratulations on your lovely boys and well done you  

Also huge loads of luck to leech. I will be popping on to see how you have got on. Lots of love 

Hi to everyone else. Hope your all doing ok

Take care

Zarzar


----------



## Nicksy

Evening my wonderful ladies - oh my God I seem to have missed out on so much!!

Firstly - BIG CONGRATS to Amanda on the birth of your twin boys - how absolutely fantastic and fab names too! Much love to you and all your family xxx

Good Luck Leech for the birth of you ickle one tonight xx

Lou - Hiya hon - how are you?

Julie -   BIG HUGS to you honey.  I am sorry that you still feel so poorly.  Please don't go, what would I do without you on here?  We all love you xxx

Sobroody - Hi honey.  I had the same thought as you just before when I was doing my housework.  I am so fed up of spending a fortune on other kids when I haven't got any.  Then I though, shut up Nicola you big scrooge   It does make you think though doesn't it?  I might be like Carrie off sex and the city and work out what I have spent on other kids and ask for the same amount back for a pair of shoes  

Zarzar - Hi honey, how are you?  I am so sorry that IVF didn't work for you   - are you having another go? 

Harriet - Hi Honey, I am still here!   I am relying on you and Zuri (Hi Zuri) to be my IVF buddies  

Kat - Hi hun, are you ok lovely? 

Hi Dona Marie, Gembow, Sammy, Strawbs and anyone else I have missed  

Nothing much to report here I'm afraid, just in the middle of my Xmas Shopping and waiting for the results from my blood test.  I have been so busy with work that I have been lurking here and keeping up to date with you all rather than posting. 

Anyway much love to you all - 'speak soon'

Nicola
xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sorry ladies!  I just haven't managed to find the time to be online lately!  I feel really guilty!  For some reason I was asleep before 8pm last night!  Too much Christmas shopping probably!

I have only gone back a couple of pages, so apologies everyone.  But thought it was more important to post rather than postponing and postponing until I can get through everything!

Anna – I know what you mean about Christmas, I feel the same about buying presents for my niece.  We had so many chances (5 IUI’s) to get pregnant this year and Christmas is just another holiday to make us think about what could have been, and what is.  I will be spending Christmas with parents, bro (who lost his job last week, split up with his girlfriend a few months ago and won’t be spending Christmas with his DD), my DH (December sad month for him, another Christmas without seeing his darling 3 children and also his eldest son’s birthday).  Told mum to spray the Christmas tree black, and not to break out the tinsel (although chocolate Santas will still be welcome!  ).

Ooooh – have I missed Amanda’s babies!!!  Congratulations Amanda!  I posted on the other thread - but I am just so happy for you!  I can't believe they are finally here!!!

Julie – sending you more get well hugs.  This has gone on too long hun.

All those that aren’t undergoing IUI - You will always be welcome here.  This is more a group of friends supporting each other, it just happens that most of us are having IUI.  You still are part of the group and it wouldn’t be the same without you!

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Sue - I really hope this is the last Christmas you'll be spending without your own little one/s honey.  .  Hope that there are lots of Chocolate Santas though this year.  Thank you for your lovely words about us "non IUI lurkers" .

Nicksy - Lovely to hear from you, and really hope they get those results back to you soon.  LOL at the idea of having the money back for a pair of shoes .  With the exception of 1, all my friends have 2+ children, so I have every sympathy.  

Zarzar - So lovely to see you posting, but honey, I'm so sorry to see your ticker.  Massive, massive  honey.

Sobroody - Like I said to Sue, I hope all of us have a little one to join us next Christmas.  .  It certainly is a tough time of the year for lots of people & very hard to be choosing gifts for l/o's.  .

Leech - Oh, you'll probably me a Mummy by now.  .  Mind, I know that sometimes it takes a while for induction to actually work.  Pity Lou's not around today, because I'm sure you'd be texting her soon after.  Thinking of you lots though, and looking forward to hearing from you.  .

 to all our other lovely ladies who haven't posted yet or recently.

Me .... no change.  Just trying to find out where I can hire a wheelchair for this weekend so I can at least get a couple of hours out of the house.

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## Guest

Morning! So happy today my website won the Wedding Gold Award yippi its www.bowshire.co.uk, Im so pleased as my DH designed it and we have worked so hard to get it all going!! Good start to the weekend.

Amanda  WOW congrats and your back already  so exciting cant wait to see the pics!!xx

Hello everyone xx

/links


----------



## Julie Wilts

Gembow - Congratulations honey & it looks fab (just had a quick peek).  No wonder you have so much ironing to do.  The set ups look absolutely beautiful.  No wonder you are so proud honey.
X


----------



## Dona-Marie

MORNING ALL 

its offical im PUPO again this time i asked about dh  nurse said it was 137 million b4 wash and 135 million after wash is that good has dh is goin around with huge grin on his face


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Leech; Good luck for today!

Julie; Hope you manage to hire a wheelchair for the weekend, have you tried your local hospital?

Nicksy: So pleased you posted, I have missed you mate!

Gembow: Congrats on your website, my friend and i make wedding cakes - perhaps we should team up  

Dona- Marie: Congrats on being PUPO

Zarzar: Hello you, so sorry to hear about your BFN from IVF but that was a brilliant crop of eggs that you managed to produce, good luck for the FET.

Hi to everyone else.

Well some good news for me, I went to the GP this morning and he has agreed to supply me with all of my drugs for IVF which saves us about 800 squid, bless his heart i wanted to hug him!!


----------



## Guest

Juile - thank you yes always busy ironing, about to start on a pile for this weekend.

Dona - good news with sperm count 

Harriet - if you want a link on our links page for wedding cakes we'll be more than happy to add one, we're adding suppliers and havent got a cake one.xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all just a quick one as at home today but just to let you know that Leech has had a baby girl details are here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167952.msg2633109#msg2633109

 Leech and DH


----------



## Harriet_LF

Thats great news about Leech, such a pretty name too

Gembow: Thanks for the offer but we don't have a website yet   my friends brother is supposed to be doing it but has been very slack!
When we have one i'd love to take you up on your offer


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girls, 

It has been quiet on here today - where are the chatterboxes  

Harriet - missed you too hun - glad that your Doc has prescribed the drugs for you - thats great news.  Although for the amount that you pay for IVF I should bloomin well think that they should! 

Gembow - Congrats on your website winning an award - I have had a sneaky peek too and it looks lovely.  Makes me want to get married all over again - to the same bloke of course  

Sue - Hi hun, how are you? 

Julie - Hey honey, hope you are ok sweetie! Have a great weekend

Dona - congrats on being PUPO 

Hope everyone has great weekends

xxx


----------



## zarzar

Hi all  

Just sending huge congratulations to Leech. What a beautiful name too 

Hope everyone is OK. Nicksy have you started on you IVF yet hun? sending you lots of   

Julie are you ok? i saw in one of your posts that you were looking for a wheelchair so you could get out.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello lovely ladies

Just a quick hello from me, but lovely to see Leech's fab news.  I just love the name Evie.  Hope they are doing well and will be home soon.

Zarzar - It's so lovely to have you here again .  I've not had the best month .... lap/dye on 3rd Nov with them discovering endo and removing it, then for the last 3 weeks I've gradually started losing mobility in my legs.  Finally admitted defeat yesterday and got a wheelchair so I can at least go out with DH/DD.  I've been going a bit stir crazy at home, but at least the Christmas cards/presents are all written/wrapped .  Waiting for an urgent appt with the Neurology Consultant at Bath, but they've offered me 6th Feb so far .  Anyway, how are you doing honey?

Nicksy - Thanks hun.  Was nice to get out today but really hard work trying to go into shops with the chair ... they are soooo overstocked for Christmas.  Hope you have a fab weekend too.

Lou - Thanks for letting us know about Leech.  Fab news to make us all chirpy this weekend.

Gembow - I've got a massive pile of ironing too, but just not up for it at the moment.  Don't envy you being faced with that every week honey.  Still, they do look beautiful.

Harriet - Fantastic news about the Doctor supplying your drugs and saving you some £'s.  It's so lovely to get some good news.

Dona-Marie - So congratulations on being PUPO honey - no wonder your DH was a happy man .

Big  to all our other lovely ladies, most of which aren't around at the weekends.  Hope you are all having a good one.

Well, now I've finally got my new wheels (chair, not car ) I've been out and about.  Went to the turning on of the lights in our town last night (not a major social event, but bear in mind I've been nowhere but the Doc's for 4 weeks ).  DD had her photo taken for the local paper, so looking forward to seeing those.  Today I went to the local town to try and finish off some Christmas shopping but it was all a bit much.  Very busy, lots of things in the way in shops and a grumpy DH & tired DD to boot.  Worst thing I've discovered is that I'm at bump spotting height in the chair.

Now this weekend is usually a happy one for me ... I discovered I was expecting DD this weekend 5 years ago, but last night I did something I've tried not to do .... I worked out I would have been 20 weeks pg by now.  Will try not to dwell on that, but think about the joy I felt this time 5 years ago.

Anyway, happy weekends all.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello all!!!!  

Not much going on here, went to a toy shop yesterday because they had 20% off for people there between 8 and 9am, but I was very disappinted, spent only 5 euros!

Then we went to a German Christmas market, bought quite a few presents!  Then we went to another town in Netherlands and did more Christmas shopping!!!  So totally shopped out!

Study day today!

Sue


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

Just popping on to thank you for your good wishes.

I think I may have put a pic on my profile but not sure whether its worked - there is one in my gallery as well so hope you can see her 

I will catch up with you all when I've had some zeds - I keep telling everyone that i've had a boy and calling her the wrong name so I really need some sleep!!!

See you all soon 

Lots of love and luck 

Cathy and Evie Mary

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech as I have already said Evie is so lovely bless, I'm guessing your back home then.  When you get chance pm me your birth story hun nice and quick it seems??

Morning all how are we today?


----------



## littlemissgiggles1980

Hi all

Hope everyone is well this chilly morning... Just had 3rd IUI scan, follicles still only 7mm, day 20, if no growth by Friday they are going to abandon this cycle and put me back on the crazy lady clomid drugs. Been pretty low this wekend. A bit shocked that there seems to be a problem, as the blood tests and OPKs and CM all indicated I was ovulating ok, though temps have always been a bit all over the shop. Hoping this is a one off due to the stress of starting the tx, but maybe has been the problem all along - why couldn't they have looked at all this sooner?  

On a positive note, for a newbie to all this like me its been lovely to see some of the sucess stories just recently, best wishes to all the new mummies and daddies out there. Proves its all worth it... 

   for Dona, got everything crossed for you (excepty my legs of course...)


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

 - So excited for you Leech, and your DH.  Just posted on the birth announcement thread, saying what a beautiful piccy to go with the beautiful name.  Lovely to hear from you and that you are home already (I was stuck in for 9 days with DD so always pleased to hear when people get home quickly).  The sleep deprivation is very hard to handle, t.b.h., but the things I'd now say to other people (even though I didn't do it myself but should have done ), is to sleep when baby sleeps and limit the number of visitors to start with, as it's very tiring on you.  What a fabulous early Christmas present .  Can you tell I'm excited for you .

Lou - Morning honey.  I'm much the same, but managed to get a wheelchair on Fri pm so was able to go shopping for an hour on Sat which was lovely but hard work (bit daft me thinking it wouldn't be busy ).  Hope you had a lovely weekend with DH?  Hows work going so far?

Littlemissgiggles - So sorry to hear your follies are still only at 7mm.  Have you been drinking lots of water and using a hot water bottle/wheatbag on your tummy?  Really hope that they have a late growth spurt, so there is some good news on Friday.

Sue - Sorry to hear the toy shop sale wasn't much good, but at least you got some shopping done in the Christmas market.  Hope you got on ok with your Studying.

 to all our other lovely ladies who haven't posted yet, but may be lurking .  Hope you all had lovely weekends.  Cold today isn't it .... well I say that ... it looks cold, but I've not been out.

Unfortunately DD had a sicky bug yesterday and was horribly sick in the pm, but thankfully wasn't ill during the night.  She's off school, and at home with me today, but hopefully will be back at school tomorrow after she's eaten something and built her strength up today.

My Doc phoned earlier to say he's going to phone Neurology at RUH, Bath today for me, as the 6th Feb appt they offered is absolutely unacceptable given my drastic deterioration.  Waiting for him to phone back ......    

Was lovely to get out and about in my wheelchair this weekend - I've been stuck indoors for 4 weeks today, apart from 5 doc's appts, so just lovely to be out.  Only downside was some ignorant pig ramming a shopping trolley into the side of the chair, trapping my fingers, and then he didn't even apologise, just looked at me and then turned away.  

Anyhow, be back later to check and see how everyone is.  DD needs some QT.

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie Wilts said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Lou - Morning honey. I'm much the same, but managed to get a wheelchair on Fri pm so was able to go shopping for an hour on Sat which was lovely but hard work (bit daft me thinking it wouldn't be busy ). Hope you had a lovely weekend with DH? Hows work going so far?
> 
> Unfortunately DD had a sicky bug yesterday and was horribly sick in the pm, but thankfully wasn't ill during the night. She's off school, and at home with me today, but hopefully will be back at school tomorrow after she's eaten something and built her strength up today.
> 
> My Doc phoned earlier to say he's going to phone Neurology at RUH, Bath today for me, as the 6th Feb appt they offered is absolutely unacceptable given my drastic deterioration. Waiting for him to phone back ......
> 
> Was lovely to get out and about in my wheelchair this weekend - I've been stuck indoors for 4 weeks today, apart from 5 doc's appts, so just lovely to be out. Only downside was some ignorant pig ramming a shopping trolley into the side of the chair, trapping my fingers, and then he didn't even apologise, just looked at me and then turned away.
> 
> Anyhow, be back later to check and see how everyone is. DD needs some QT.
> 
> Love & hugs all
> Julie
> XXX


Hi Jules I am fine thanks hun we bought out pushchair this weekend so excited about that and Leech having her baby.... I'm glad you now have some wheels to get out and about, bet you will see another side to people being in that, they seem to overlook you somehow. Poor DD seems she is on the mend though bless her


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Oooooo, pushchair purchasing - very exciting .  I've certainly seen how people are already - some ignorant pig rammed his trolley into my chair, trapping my fingers and pushing me into someone else, and he didn't even apologise.  He just looked at me and then said something to his wife  .  I've also realised that being in the chair makes you the perfect height for bump spotting  .  

Just had the Doc phone back - he's faxing my referral letter to Neurology today but their 3 Consultants are off today - 2 sick and 1 on hols' .  He hopes they will call me tomorrow directly.  

X


----------



## Leicesterlou

to human beings....  You poor thing being bump height   

Julie hope you get things sorted soon and those docs ring tomorrow


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Congrats Leech: Your baby looks absolutely gorgeous!

Lou: How exciting pushchair purchasing!

Julie: Hope you manage to get a consult sooner rather than later. Glad that you managed to get out this weekend, even if that rude man did squash your fingers, you should have run over his toes!

Kat: Hi how are you doing?

Little miss giggles; sorry your follies haven't grown, I hope that they have a growth spurt soon

Hi to everyone else

AAM: Well its day 28 of my cycle today and although the old bag hasn't arrived yet i feel she is imminent, my temperature was low today and the pg was negative. So i think that its all over for me where IUI is concerned. Roll on IVF, I just want to get going now.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet you poor thing


----------



## sjane1

Hi ladies

Sorry I have not had chance to read back through the posts - only got a quick lunch today as I was late in afetr going to hosp.  Follwoing the failed first attempt at IUI (BFN and AF arrived Sat!!) I have had a scan today (Day 3) and can now take my clomid and go back on 10th for a scan to see what is happening - here we go again!!!!!  Would like to know if there any any cycle buddies out there!?

hugs to all

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies hope you are all OK xx

Leech - What a beautiful little baby girl you have the pic is gorgeous   BIG congrats xxx

Sjane1 - All the very best this time round lovely  

Lou - Hi lovely how are you. You must be dead excited buying the pushchair  

Julie - Hi lovely I really hope you get a call soon.  Fancy someone ramming into you tell me what they look like and I'll go get them xx

Harriet - Hi lovely I really do hope AF doesn't show up   

And a big hi to everyone else xxx

Well I feel awful today think I caught this bug thats going around, its even hurting to type this bloomin message   I really do hope it goes away soon.

Really looking forward to going home popping on my PJ's and resting up.

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Kat I am fine lovely can't you go home early if your not well


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I would love to but I had last week off and I am the only one in today who can pay the advisers (they get paid their commissions on a Monday) so I am stuck here until 5pm! never mind DH will look after me when I get home have to be honest I just feel like going straight to bed, I cant stop shivering.


----------



## Leicesterlou

You poor thing Kat, if your still not well tomorrow take the day off and stay in bed


----------



## Kathryne

I might do Lou, see how I feel xx


----------



## serenfach

Hi All 

I'm new here.. new to IUI, too. We have our first consult this Wednesday. Maybe I haven't read through the threads far enough, but I can't seem to find any 'beginner stories'?? I more or less know what's coming, but I would like to read others stories to see how it can work differently for people. We have less than 48hrs until we see the Doc.. I am so nervous! Just for now, I have a quick Q I'm hoping someone can help me out with: my AF's [I'm just learning the lingo, so bare with me!] are irregular, but they are more or less 5 week cycles, give or take a few days here or there. How do they calculate when my treatment is to begin, in that case?? My AF is due around the 13th ish. Will they use that approx. date or induce my ov?

Kathryne.. hope you're feeling better soon! That bug travels far [I'm just up in Merthyr] and everyone I know has had it up here, including me.. it seems to last forever! 

Laura


----------



## Ourturn

Hi ladies 

A warm hello on this freezing cold day. I'm pretty under the weather, have a cold and throat infection and potentially an infection down below from the iui! GP took a swab and has started me on antibiotics. 

Despite feeling pooh I met DH at lunch and picked out a beautiful real xmas tree (need to get in early at B & Q as the nice ones sell out quickly). It is enormous though..will need to lob the top off to stand it upright! Keeping it outside to keep it fresh and will decorate it at the weekend.  

Had some good news, Dr Q is writting to my consultant and will ask him to put me on steroids from egg transfer when I have ivf! I will be getting the real thing not a placebo..what a relief.At least I feel I will have a fighting chance of this working.

Kat   hope you feel better soon, 

Leech - Evie is beautiful CONGRATULATIONS! 

Julie - hope you get that appointment sorted soon  

Hi to everyone else, sorry for being a sporadic poster!

Anna x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Harriet - Massive  my lovely.  I had so hoped that you would be our next success story on here, and wouldn't need to go as far as IVF.  I will still keep everything crossed, in case your AF is staying away for a much better reason.  .

Kat - So sorry to hear you are feeling so rough honey & hope you made it till 5pm ok.  Really hope you feel better once you are home & comfy, and like Lou says I hope you can stay home tomorrow if you are still feeling rough.

Anna - No need to apologise for posting irregularly .... some of us gas away every day (that'll be me then ) and some just pop in and out.  Sorry to hear you are feeling rough today - perhaps there is something contagious on this thread .  Hope you are feeling better soon.

Laura - Welcome to the thread honey, but sorry to say that at the moment there aren't any newbies (I don't think .... sorry if I've forgotten anyone).  However, ask away ...... whatever you like.  We've all been through it and it's worked for some (Leech & Amanda), some moved onto IVF & got BFP's (Lou), it didn't work for some of us (me) and we're still lurking because everyone's so lovely on here.  My cycles vary a little too, but I was always told to count day 1 as the day of my first full bleed and then I was scanned between days 8 & 10, doing OPK's (ovulation predictor kits) usually from day 10.  As soon as I got my smiley on the OPK I called the clinic and went in for "basting" (oh, I loathe that word) the following day.  Then the torturous 2ww begins and madness sets in, together with symptom spotting.  Anyway, lots & lots of luck and ask away.

SJane - So sorry to hear your news, but good on your for getting straight back on with it all.  Lots & lots of luck for this time.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls 

Laura Welcome I agree with Julie ask away honey I only had natural IUI but it obviously didn't work as I went onto IVF but day 1 was the day of a proper bleed not just the brown stuff (sorry if TMI)

SJane sending you a big (((hug)))

Harriet I hope your ok honey either way we are here for support (((hug)))

Kat I am hoping no sign here is that you have stayed home in bed, get well soon xxxx  ((hug))

Sue - how are you my lovely?

Julie how's the wheels going??

Amanda & Leech hope your both settling into motherhood nicely and your little ones are not keeping you awake half the night.

 to Nicksy, Gembow, Sammy, Zarzar and anybody I may have missed....


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Lou: Hi! How are you feeling these days?

Kat: hope you are feeling better today

Julie; Hellooo

Sobroody: We always get a massive tree too, they always look so small in the field   when do you start IVF?

Laura: Welcome to the thread. My story is that i've had 4 IUIs sadly all negative, good luck with your treatment

Nicksy: Any news on your blood tests?

AAM: Well its all over for me, AF arrived properly this morning. I'm ok not too bad, just trying to look forward and remain positive for IVF


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet_LF said:


> Morning All
> 
> Lou: Hi! How are you feeling these days?
> 
> AAM: Well its all over for me, AF arrived properly this morning. I'm ok not too bad, just trying to look forward and remain positive for IVF


Harriet I am really sorry honey    If you want any guidance have any q's about IVF I'm here for you honey. I am fine felt a bit crap yesterday but put myself to bed at 8pm last night with a book and went to sleep around 9pm and slept through so feeling good today thanks....


----------



## Harriet_LF

Thanks Lou, I appreciate that. I just want time to pass very quickly now so i can get going. Damn christmas for getting in the way!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet take the time over Christmas to enjoy yourself again and just be you honey let your hair down and this should help with the IVF in the new year


----------



## Guest

Morning!!

Keep getting excited as i have sore boobs and have grown a cup size and bloating and have 3 days left b4 i can test, i never have sore boobs i dont have any af symptoms she just arrives usually, but saying that i have had a cycle before where i had spotting half way, sore boobs and even a evap line on a test but af came, so maybe another one of them.

Lou - Hi hun 
Harriet - sorry af showed, try and stay positive and think positive with IVF on way. someone i know got a bfp today she was ttc 3.5 years with male problems this was a couple of months before her IVF, another friend of mine got bfp after 4years ttc and relaxed the month b4 ivf and boom!! It will come hunni xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Züri said:


> Lou can you tell me how your IVF worked? did you take progesterone for the second 2 weeks of your cycle then down reg around day 25 of that cycle then wait for next period and then start the FSH injections on the 5th day of your next cycle? - this is how they seem to do it over here in switzerland and was wondering if it was the same in the UK, if it is the same then i expect to start taking the progesterone around the 3rd Jan for the 2 weeks with my next cycle starting mid Jan to start the FSH injections around the 20th Jan - this is all depending on whether they will start me on my next cycle which is just before xmas
> 
> Z x


Zuri I started burselin on day 21 of my cycle and then I got my AF and went for scans to make sure I had downregulated then I started the Puregon FSH drugs and had to go for a scan every other day until I was 'cooked' if you want this is my full story http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140185.0 but beware it may send you too sleep 

Gembow hoping your sore boobs are a good sign honey....


----------



## wizard

Hi Folks

I wonder if I can pick your brains.  I've just taken 5000iu of pregnyl as a trigger shot and have picked up that this is quite low - some people seem to take 10,000.  What have you taken and do you know how long after you ovulated?  Oh and should the trigger shot give me a positive opk?  I took the trigger at 8am this morning and tested with a cheapie internet stick at 1.30pm and there's no pink line.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Wizard my IUI was natural so they gave me a shot when I had basting, with the IVF I had 10,000iu


----------



## Dona-Marie

afternoon all 
sorry for not posting but ive seem to ave picked up a cold at least at the moment 2ww is not too bad this time but i think thats coz ive got the cold and ive been aving cramp since basting on friday never had it like this 1st time round    to all on this cold day


----------



## Julie Wilts

Wow - no one has posted since yesterday pm.  Hope you are all ok?
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Jules I'm about hun, its all gone very quiet on here though    How are you?


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hey you two, how are you?

Sorry I havent been around much, still waiting for AF to arrive so playing the waiting game and feeling very downhearted about everything at the moment. My SIL gave birth to a little girl this morning, is it wrong to feel physically sick? My stomach is in knots   Pleased for them, but sad its not me.

It is very quiet on here, sorry to read about Harriets last IUI as well. She is so brave going for 4 when I fell apart after only two!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy so sorry hun your in limbo


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ah, so I'm not home alone then . Was about to start singing "All by myself".

Sammy - So sorry to hear you are still in limbo about your AF honey. Isn't it just THE most frustrating thing that when you don't want her to arrive she does, and when you are waiting for her she keeps you waiting. Evil witch that she is. We always used to suggest a number of things that seem to bring it on .... wearing new white underwear, going out without any tampax in your bag, planning a romantic night etc, etc but not sure if they really do help .... it's just that AF usually arrives if you do any of those normally. . It's hard to get on and plan for your next tx without your AF arriving. I know just what you mean about being sad it's not you ... I spoke with my friend who's 24 weeks pg yesterday and though I'm really happy she's expecting her 3rd, I'm still a little sad it's not me. Like I posted the other day, I would have been 20 weeks pg by now. Anyway massive  honey. Think I might do a little turn up AF dance for you.
[fly]
   Come on    [/fly]

Lou - Hello honey. Hope you are ok my lovely? Work ok? Me .... well relieved that DD was well enough for school so I managed to get some peace things done this am without my little helper . I've got a physiotherapist and occupational therapist coming to see me at 9am tomorrow to do an assessment, and I got a letter with an appt to see the Neurologists for Fri 19th Dec, so at least that's better than February. Still seems a long time away though. Maybe I'll be all better by then and I'll not need to go, which would be fab as my Bruv and s-i-l-2-b are arriving the day before.

Big  to everyone else, hope you are all ok, even if you aren't posting.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie glad your home alone today and DD is all better, be sure to pop on tomorrow and let us know how your assessment goes, 19th Dec isn't long and like you say hopefully you will be all better by then


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou -Ah, was only 3 hours of peace ..... DD still only doing mornings at school till after Christmas .  Still, it's nice having her around, but it sure is nice just to get a little bit of peace .  I've got a Doc's appt at 10.50am tomorrow, so I'll pop on in the afternoon to let you know how I get on.  So how's you & the pickled onion today my lovely?  Work ok?
X


----------



## Leicesterlou

We are fine, feel a little tired but all good.  Keep feeling what I think are baby's movements but can't be sure, reckon it keeps kicking my internal organs as I get a dull ache but as quick as it happens its gone again....


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks Julie, Lou.

Me and DH spoke about it last night and we have both got to the point where we want to start IVF as soon as possible and if it doesnt work then just move on. We are going to set a new goal for ourselves, its been 4 years of wanting the same thing and not getting it. We are almost expecting IVF not to work and that is not the right frame of mind to start with is it?

Hopefully it will change after Xmas   We just need a bit of time out. You are right about being in limbo, half of my twenties has now been taken up with waiting. 

I hope you are feeling better Julie, you are so good to keep upbeat on here. I work in sales and have a DS so my upbeat face is used for over 12 hours a day before I collapse into a silent heap at the end of the night   How is your DD with you? Is she taking good care of you? Kids are good like that arent they?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy I felt the same and just thought IVF would be something I could look back and say I tried but then when I started it I got so busy and tied up with injections and scans etc that I became quite positive about it all...  Give yourselves a break


----------



## Ourturn

Hi ladies 

Sorry could not get online yesterday as my boss was sat next to me ALL day! Is everyone ok?

Harriet, I have my IVF appointment on 30th Dec and will be scheduled in then, so I imagine I'll be down regged in early Jan with IVF end of Jan start of Feb. How about you? Will we be ivf cycle buds?

Anna x


----------



## Leicesterlou

http://www.vouchercodes.co.uk/printable-vouchers.html

/links


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks Lou, I know you are right. Its being inbetween makes me feel more agitated like I am not doing anything. 

Great voucher codes, will have a quick look now. I love stuff like this, I am a bargain hunter!  

Any vouchers there for IVF? Buy one get on free


----------



## Leicesterlou

sammysmiles said:


> Thanks Lou, I know you are right. Its being inbetween makes me feel more agitated like I am not doing anything.
> 
> Great voucher codes, will have a quick look now. I love stuff like this, I am a bargain hunter!
> 
> Any vouchers there for IVF? Buy one get on free


No hun but have you thought about egg sharing that's what I did and it less than halfed my ICSI bill


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sorry, was just about to post and then my lovely yoga tutor called to see how I was bless her.  Her take is that the lap has really interfered with my Chakras and the actual incisions are right into my solar plexus and sacral chakra.  Hadn't thought about that before, but it is the case, and chakras are supposed to be the energy points where nerves meet.  MMMMmmmmmm things to ponder.

Anyway, enough of me.

Sammy - It is hard being in limbo isn't it hun.  I remember having the time off in between my tx's.  Think it's brilliant that you and your DH have really decided on the way forward ..... at least it's good to have plans.  .  My DD has been really sweet, but she's tired after her morning at school and when she was getting poorly she was playing up a bit.  She was initially upset about my getting a wheelchair, but we managed to persuade her it's a great thing, as I can get out with her and DH now.  LOL at your wish for a BOGOF on IVF .... wouldn't that be FAB!  We finally got our bill for our last IUI in June this week, so my theory of buy 2 get 1 free didn't apply either .

Lou - Will have a look at those vouchers hun - bless you.

Anna - I'm never able to get on-line at work at all, so sympathise ... it's frustrating not knowing how people especially when you know they have scans/test days etc.  Lovely to hear you have your IVF appt scheduled.  Would be fab if some of you were IVF cycle buddies.

Ok, well b-i-l has arrived and m-i-l is due shortly so that's me done.

Love & hugs everyone.
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie that's a thought isn't it what your Yoga tutor has said, did she suggest any healing type things, can't hurt can they and I always think there good for the mind and soul and give you that feel good factor  

Mmmm I wonder where Kat is, she was poorly Monday, I hope she is ok I know her test date is coming up


----------



## Dona-Marie

YES I KNOW ITS EARLY


----------



## Ourturn

Lou 
Great vouchers thanks! I looooove monsoon!
x


----------



## Poppykit10

Hello Everyone,
I didn't know those vouchers even existed 
sorry I havent been around much the last few days.DD has been ill so that takes up most of my time ...bless her cottons.
Yep I know that limbo feeling to.I am waiting now for the new year (feb/march)to start IVF.I was wandering if the NHS can help with partial funding even though I have a Daughter......Maybe the clinics will have a january sale ....all these possibilities to maybe start it earlier than is possible.
Hello Lou- a question you may be able to help me with, without me having to search the whole FF site.Short and long protocol.Does that depend on the individual or the clinics preference? and what does down regulating mean? I just wanted to get some dates in my head when I can start treatment.
Wizard - I had 10000iu and ovulation,they say, is approx 36 hours later.With my 1st IUI it was 29 ish hours,2nd IUI was 40 ish hours.So my advise is probably of no use  

XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Lou - I saw on ** today that Kat is still unwell, poor love.  I do hope that as she's resting up it will actually be good for her, and she'll have THE most fantastic Christmas present.  .  My yoga tutor did suggest that Reflexology might be a very good idea.  Hope you have a good evening, lovely nights sleep & I'll catch up tomorrow.

Poppykit10 - Sorry to hear your DD has been poorly too - bless em, they are hard work when they are poorly aren't they.  Get some extra hugs from them though.

Dona-Marie - Yep, it's early, but lovely to have something else to focus on at the moment so thank you hun.

Sobroody - I love Monsoon too, but t.b.h. since having DD I've only ever bought from their sales.

 to everyone.  I hope you are all having good evenings.

Love & hugs
Julie
xxx


----------



## serenfach

Many thanks for your warm welcomes, ladies.. but it seems I need to move myself over to the IVF thread 

We had our first consult today: we were told just over 3 months ago, that today's appointment was for IUI. When we got there this morning, we found the appointment was with the Director of the fertility clinic, so we felt in very good hands. Maybe 'too good', however, because she pretty much bypassed all of the tests and scans we've had and requested we have them all again [minus the HSG thank God!!] She thinks I have PCOS - I told her I have had an ovarian scan at my local hospital and that all was well with it, but she didn't seem phased by that and said I would have to have another, plus an internal, to take a more detailed look at both my ovaries.

Gutted, to be honest. We have to wait until June before we can begin IVF  She gave me 3 cycle's worth of Clomid in the
meantime, which has confused the bebuggery out of me, because I've been told _I am _ ovualting, plus I've read that Clomid doesn't help someone who has PCOS to get pregnant. We then spent the day wandering around Cardiff feeling very deflated [and bloody freezing!!], so I'm in a bit of a strange place now. I need a good cry.. clear the cobwebs and release some tension, but the tears just don't come. I'm sure they will, in time.

Anyway, thanks again for your posts. I hope everything goes well for you all with your treatments!  Good luck!

Laura XX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all!!!!

Sorry I haven’t been around the last few days, just feeling low about the ttc stuff.  

Harriet – sending you lots and lots of hugs.  Will have everything crossed for your IVF cycle!

Lou – hope you are feeling better.

Gembow – I have everything crossed for you.

Wizard – sorry, I am not sure what the size of my Pregnyl shot was - but good luck!

Dona-Marie – get well hugs and I hope that you get a BFP soon!  (baaah humbug to Christmas!)

Poppykit10 – get well hugs to your DD!

Sammy, hun – sending you the hugest of hugs. 

Julie – hope the doc’s appointment goes well today. 

Has anyone heard from Beebee?

Sending love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Kathryne

Morning everyone hope you are OK  

So sorry I have not been on here for a good few days but I have been really rough   I had to call the doctor out to me yesterday as I just felt too weak to go to the surgery.  He said that I have a nasty chest infection and the flu - even typing this hurts - and to top it all off the wonderful AF turned up this morning   what a god awful week.

So so sorry this is a me post.  I really do wish you all well.

Lots and lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Kat you poor poor thing being poorly and the wicked witch turning up too sending you a great big massive ((hug)))


----------



## Kathryne

thanks Lou.  I think we are going to have a little break over the Christmas period and have a go at our last IUI in Jan.  If that fails we will have one shot at ICSI.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat I think the break will do you good hun, take care and enjoy yourselves and let your hair down


----------



## Sammysmiles

Big hugs Kat, I hope you start to feel better soon. Like Lou says, let your hair down over Xmas and start a fresh in January. I havent even started my third IUI yet (probably be Jan now) so maybe we could be cycle buddies?

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Lou you are right I will let my hair down over Christmas and start all this again in Jan

Hi Sammy - Thanks for your well wishes.

Right I'm going to check out my catalogue and see if I can find a nice party dress for my works party next Friday xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Dorothy perkins has got a 20% sale on today online also Lou posted a discount website with codes for Warehouse, Monsoon etc etc. I have just bought a lovely one from Debenhams ready for the party season x


----------



## Dona-Marie

KAT


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Girls

Sorry I have not posted for a while, i've been busy with work

Kat: So sorry to hear that the 2nd IUI didn't work and you are not well, I really know what you are going through

Julie: Good news that your appointment has been brought forward

Anna: Good news about your start date for IVF. I am on a slightly different protocol. I start the contraceptive pill (gentler way of down regging apparently) on about 1st Jan until 22nd Jan when I am scheduled for a pill scan. After that I take the nasal spray for a week, stim for 2 weeks then EC    will be approx end of Feb, so yes I guess we will be cycle buddies

Nicksy: Any sign of your results yet?

Sammy: I hope AF turns up for you soon.

Lou; Helloo

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Sammysmiles

AF is here! woo hooo, just appeared suddenly this afternoon with no warning. 

Menopur injections here I come!! I feel instantly lifted. DH and DS are going seeing my SIL's new baby in the hospital tonight, I just cant go. Does that make me a bad person? I know I will sob my heart out and feel awkward and I am not ready yet.

I have told DH I would rather go when there is no one else there, DH says he is worried they will thing I am being awkward with them. Surely they will understand?


----------



## Dona-Marie

Congrats on ur af arriving never thought id say that on here. No u r not a bad person didnt see my SIL twins for at least a month and it took Dh nearly 2 both of them understood how i felt and they sent me half a dozen roses and a huge box of choccs


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks hun, my DH is such a people pleaser and hates to rock the boat. Surely if they thought I was being awkward then he would say something? 

I dont know, I am so happy for her as she tried for 18months before she fell pregnant but I feel a physical pain that it isnt me  

Glad you have got a great DH and family around you. My FIL came around last week and told us he didnt know why we were doing all the treatment as we are only young and should go with the flow. We did that for 3 years, there is only so much going with the flow you can do before it starts to break your heart


----------



## Dona-Marie

I do ave some family like that just coz they caught quick they think everyone does they also start sayin things like dont think about it, it will happen eventually let nature take it course i dont think they realise how difficult it is not to, no matter how hard u try its always there.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

You've probably all gone by now but wanted to pop in.

Kat - Massive, massive  honey.  I'd seen on ** that you were feeling really rough, but then to top it all with your AF arriving.  What a pooey time.  You are always such an inspiration - always seeming "onwards and upwards" rather than wallowing in things.  I do hope that you'll be so lovely and relaxed over Christmas that your last (and  final) tx will be successful.  .  Do hope your chest infection and flu start to clear up very soon honey.  Hope you managed to find a dress for your works do ok.

Lou - Hello honey. Hope you had a good night and good day at work.  Not long till the weekend and your DH will be home .

Harriet - Hello honey.  Hope you are ok?

Sammy - Doesn't it ever sound  to congratulate someone on getting their AF, but I'm relieved for you that it's finally arrived.  Hope your DH and DS get on ok visiting, and I hope your friends are understanding.  

Dona-Marie - So lovely to hear your friends were so compassionate and understanding.

Zuri - Hope you are doing ok honey?

Sue - Massive, massive  my lovely.  So sorry to hear you have been feeling so down.

Big  to all our other lovely ladies who've not popped in today.

So, I've seen the Physio, the OT and the Doc today (high maintenance or what ).  They are all certain something neurological is going on, as they say all the symptoms, my walking and description of the sensations etc indicate that.  So .... just waiting on the Neuro appt on 19th Dec.  Not a bad day though as m-i-l took me shopping (well Lidl's and M&Co ) after my Doc's appt, and then I had lunch with her and f-i-l.  It's lovely to be out and about a bit, and I've a friend coming over for a cuppa and catch up tomorrow am whilst DD is at school.  Then tomorrow night it's bingo at the School for fundraising.  I've never been to bingo before and I'm very excited .

Well, hope everyone has lovely evenings, good starts to tomorrow & I'll catch up tomorrow.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Guest

Just popped on to catch up quickly on whats happening, wasnt going to post but just wanted to say Sammy, dont feel bad about not seeing SIL new baby at all, defo wait until you feel ready and are comfortable with your surroundings, if not having so many people there will help defo wait till she comes home.  My SIL is due in 3months and im dreading it, you dont want to make a scene about it and make it about you at an important time for them but at the same time it can be a slap in the face dealing with it - let me know how you get on will be looking for advise! x


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening ladies,
It seems the only time of day I can get on here lately  
Sammy good to here your AF turned up.Probably good that she was late otherwise you would have been tempted to go for round 3 before Xmas.Now you can let your hair down and hava knees up then start fresh in the new year.Don't feel bad about visiting SIL and  baby because what you are feeling is completly normal.Just wait until she goes home.It may be hard for her aswell.I remember when I had DD and my SIL came to visit.I felt soooo guilty because I knew I had what she could only dream of   
Gembow...hello   not long until OTD but you need to change your ticker.I'm still counting down your ovulation!! 
Kat  hope you will feel much better tomorrow  
Julie,Dona,Harriet,Lou ,Sue and everyone else    

XXX
Bel


----------



## Wraakgodin

Kat – get well soon!  Just rest up and get yourself better – ok?  We will probably be cycle buddies, we will have our last IUI at the end of January, and then move to IVF.  

Sammy – don’t mention the sales!!!  I am dying to get over there and get shopping – the wait is torture!!!  Glad that AF has decided to FINALLY turn up!  I am glad you are feeling better.  Of course it doesn’t make you a bad person.  I assume (because you said they should understand) that they know about your treatment.  Why don’t you write a little note/card to them for your DH to take explaining that you are really happy for them and wish them and the little one all the best, but (due to your own problems) it is just too painful to visit at the moment.  As far as your FIL is concerned, I think some people who haven’t been through this journey just don’t have the faintest idea what goes on.  Perhaps he thinks that if you just try long enough things will work!  My immediate family know about treatment, mum asks how things are going when she phones, but dad and bro just don’t talk about it or ask me how it is going – they are the type of men who can’t deal with things like that!  We haven’t told DH’s mum or bro because they just can’t keep things secret, even if they are told to.  DH and his ex wife told his mother that they were moving and made her promise not to tell the rest of the family at that moment because they hadn’t signed on the dotted line yet, and a few days later the current owners of the house (who were selling) found half a dozen of DH’s family walking around their garden!!!!!  So telling them isn’t an option!

Julie – I hope things go well on the 19th.  I am glad you had a nice time with your in-laws.  Good luck with bingo!!!

Zuri – some people are just ignorant about how these things work, and a lot of it is not knowing what to say and just blurt something insensitive out!  Good luck with the appointment and have a great few days away, it sounds so perfect - I am jealous!

Sending lots of love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Martha Moo

New home ladies

Happy chatting

Lots of love luck and lots of     

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=168547.0

Happy Chatting 

Emxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Morning girls, started my Menopur this morning. Had to call the clinic to check first though, I always get confused as to day one and day two but because I cant started with a vengeance yesterday they agreed to start my injections today.

At last, one step closer to IUI # 3!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls 

Sammy glad you have started your IUI sending you lots of     

Everybody else good morning TGIF   

JUlie oh bingo have fun tonight honey and


----------



## Sammysmiles

Lou you have got your scan in a few days, I hope bubs gives you a wave.

Has anyone heard from Gembow? She is coming up to test isnt she?  for a good result from her


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy my next scan is 15th December so I will be 21 weeks can't wait though


----------



## Sammysmiles

Morning Zuri, How are you today?


----------



## Guest

helloooo 

Not looking good for first IUI did a test yest and BFN and af looks like shes arriving, oh well at least shes arrived so i know i can have a few glasses of vino tonight without worrying!!   Hopefully i can Squeeze in another IUI before the clinic close over xmas now at least.  
Sammy - yay your on your way to starting!!!   Hi Lou Hi Zuri

Hi Everyone else  - have lovely weekends xxxxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Gembow, sorry to hear about your BFN   Dont forget though its not over til test day though and things have changed for some of the ladies overnight. Fingers crossed but great attitude for you to have. 

Thanks for the well wishes, I feel slightly better now that I am on my way to my 3rd IUI. Feeling really positive about this cycle but also keeping in mind that our IVF will start new year as well x


----------



## Poppykit10

Hello Ladies...
Sammy sorry I read one of your posts wrong and thought you were going to wait until the New Year. Lots of    for round 3   Third time lucky and all that .Don't even think about having to do IVF.    
 Gembow but it's not over just yet.I know how you feel though.If you have the slightess inkling it hasent worked you just want to get on with the next round. 
Lou do you know if pickled onion is a boy or girl? or do you want it to be a surprise  
Kat hope you are on the mend  

Hugs to all 
XXX
Bel


----------



## Sammysmiles

Bel, I was going to have a go in the New Year but I threw caution to the wind and decided to have another go before Xmas. Been feeling really low recently and not posting much but if I am not going to help myself then no-one else is so I just had to have another go.

I am doing a diary online as well feel free to have a little look. I am feeling really positive about being 3 times a lady but also because we are one step closer to IVF (fingers crossed wont need it).

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Wow .... I missed a day and you moved home 

Just a quick hello from me really, so I know where you all live now.  Hope you are all having fab weekends & I'll catch up on Monday.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Poppykit10

Oooh it's quiet today.Hope everyone is O.K   to Gembow hope you are still PUPO   
Not much happening with me at the mo.I bought this new ovulating gadget (100 quid) that's not really telling me anything I don't already know.Although  ,It Says,  I havent had my hormone 'surge' yet.4 days late for ovulation.Normally the little 'ole egg hatches  day 12 on the button!! It must be the IUI drugs from last month messing with my system Grrrrrrrr  So I'm keeping DH waiting.I know it's really unfair but with the low sperm motility and antibodies whoohaar we need a full load if you know what I mean 
Enjoy your Sunday Ladies  

XXX
Bel


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hey Poppykit, I ovulated a week and a half later than usual on my first month after IUI then AF was a week and a half late which was annoying because I was waiting to start my 3rd IUI cycle. 

Keep checking that prediction kit. If you google it there are alot of good stories about them helping couples like us. xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles1980

Hi girlies

Just had a quick blast through all the posts from the last fews days, hope you are all well. Gebow, its not over until its over, and Sammy, glad you are feeling a little more positive...

In other news, went for 4th IUI scan on Friday expecting it all to be abandoned for this month as the nurses at hospital had previously said it was unlikely I was going to ovulate, and low and behold, having been only 7mm on Monday, I had one big fat 18mm follie and one at 14mm - where did they spring from?! I nearly fell off the bed in shock... So me and DH trundled off to the hospital first thing this morning for first IUI attempt! Officially PUPO (I have just told my Mum what that means, she loves it and is using it constantly... ) Just got to wait and see now, trying not to get too excited. 

The only downer to all this is that just recently we have been having problems with our neighbour over a fence, which is a completely ridiculous dispute, and we had thought it had all died down as we'd not heard anything for almost 3 months. Of course, with immaculate timing, Saturday morning we receive a letter from the old bags solicitors demanding £800 to put it right! Now got to sort out a trip to a solicitor to try and respond to it, with the possibility it could go to court and cost us hundreds... Just when I am meant to be avoiding any stress... 

  to everyone...


----------



## Ourturn

Hi ladies 
Hope everyone is ok.

Laura - if you feel you are not getting the right treatment you must speak up. The only reason I found out what was causing my miscarriages was down to research and asking for a referral! I understand diet can play a v important part in pcos...low sugar, lots of wholegrains, fresh fruit, veg and lean meat/fish. Two friend with pcos have babies. 

Kat     so sorry AF arrived and that you are ill. Have a glass of mulled wine once you are feeling better on me!

By the way ladies COAST ARE OFFERING 30% off ONLINE if you enter gift as a code.  

Anna x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

First in this morning then.... wonder if you are all too cold to post.  It's freezing isn't it BRRRRRR!!!!  

Hope you've all had good weekends.

Anna - Thanks for the Coast offer details.  Might take a peek in a mo.

Littlemissgiggles - Congratulations on being PUPO honey.  So lovely to hear that the little follie had a massive growth spurt and there was another little one too.  So sorry to hear about your dispute with your neighbour - like you say you could really do without the added stress at the moment.

Sammy - Hope your AF hasn't been too horrible to you.  Have you got your tx booked in now?

Poppykit - I've not had any meds for IUI's so mine seemed to be about normal timing.  Hope it doesn't keep you waiting too much longer.

Kat - Hope you are feeling a bit better now my lovely.

Lou - Hope you enjoyed your weekend honey.  Bingo was lots of fun -didn't win anything, but had lots of laughs which was the most important thing.

Gembow/Zuri/Harriet/Sue/and everyone else that my  brain is too slow to think of this am - Big  and hope you are all doing well.

Had a good weekend - DH went Christmas shopping on Sat am, whilst I wrapped more pressies at home.  We went to the tree festival on Sat pm at the church, then into town to pick up a few bits.  Yesterday we just did lots of chores in the house.  Unfortunately DD was poorly again and was really unwell yesterday.  She had temp of 40.1 at one point, but the magic of Calpol helped.  She was much perkier in the pm, and it seemed just like a heavy cold, so I've sent her off to school today.  Just hope she is ok and they don't phone to get her brought home.

Well, hope everyone is wrapped up warm today.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Bel we are keeping it a surprise of the flavour of picked onion  

Julie I am glad you enjoyed bingo, shame you didn't win but never mind its all about the taking part hun...

How are the rest of you today, its freezing here in the office    

Louise xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies

A very BIG thank you all for your very kind wishes last week, have to be honest that is one week I am glad to forget about.  But this week is a different story and am much better today, not 100% but much better thank god.  Got my works Christmas party on Fri and really looking forward to it.

I rang the clinic this morning and we are having our last IUI in Jan and if that fails the nurse said that we wont have to wait for IVF and can be referred straight away so can't complain about that.

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kat glad your feeling better and a good old knees up is just what you need, is it a meal then disco type thing Friday, we had ours Friday just gone but it was a pub crawl so I didn't go, would normally be the first one there and the last to leave....


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - Yes its a meal in our local town centre then a few cheeky beers after.  Just waiting for a dress that I ordered to be delivered! hope it turns up xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat sounds good hope your dress arrives soon


----------



## ❣Audrey

helllooo!! I am finally back!!  Will catch up with you all today!  Absolutely exhausted but it was all so worth it! xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Good morning Bee, glad you are back!  

Julie, my AF was like a breeze. One of the easier ones I can remember as well, having my first follie scan next Monday but feeling really positive because its our last IUI before IVF in the New Year so I am trying to think of the long term goal here not the immediate. We made a decision to have one go at IVF then thats it, we had to really because we dont want to be another 4 years down the line feeling in limbo. So fingers crossed!

Went to see my SIL's baby girl yesterday and she was gorgeous. I held it together really well and only had a little cry at the end. DH was very proud of me and gave me lots of hugs and kisses. Once the first meet is out of the way then it gets a little easier I think.

Morning Kat and Lou! 

I have got another acupuncture treatment tonight and I cant wait! I nearly fell asleep last week but I credit that with bringing on AF in a nice easy way so I am looking forward to the long term aspects of that as well.

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just another quick catch up before I go and do some chores.

BeeBee - Welcome back honey.  Your ticker brings fab news .... half way there honey so a FAB place to be.  Well done honey.  We've missed you.

Lou - Glad you had a good weekend honey.

Sammy - Glad to hear your AF was kind to you and you got through seeing your SIL's baby yesterday.  I think sometimes the anticipation is worse than the event.  Enjoy your accupuncture tonight.

Kat - So glad to hear you are feeling better, and hope you'll be 100% ready for Friday.  Hope the dress arrives in time.  I had a quick peek on the internet to see if there were any dresses on sale to wear at Christmas, but couldn't see anything.

Right, I need to get off my  and do a few little chores.  Be back later.

X


----------



## ❣Audrey

More than half way now hun! I need to update it again!!!  Thank you - I have missed you all loads too!  Going to upload the piccies to ******** today! xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Kat: So sorry that you have been having a tough time of it lately but glad to hear that you have got your xmas party this friday and 3rd IUI planned for Jan

Bee Bee: Glad you are back, where have you been?

Julie; Are you feeling any better?

Lou: Scan this week? 

Sammy: Good luck with your 3rd IUI, whats menopur like I have to inject that for my IVF

Zuri: Helloo

Anna: Thanks for the coast tip, I love that shop

Hellooo to everyone else - eek just over 2 weeks til christmas and I still haven't got all of my pressies!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Welcome back Bee and  on your weight loss that's fab 

Morning Harriet I only started shopping Saturday but got almost everything I think, got my scan a week today hun, can't wait


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Bee - How the devil are you lovely xxx

Hi Harriet - I know only 2 weeks til Christmas I cant wait  

Lou - Not long til you get to see little pickled onion again xx

Hi Julie - How are you lovely xx

Zuri - Morning lovely how are you xx

Sammy - Hopefully we will be cycle buddies together in Jan xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Zuri I have PM'd you chick!  If anyone wants my ******** details for piccies let me know- Haven't uploaded piccies yet but they will be on by the end of today!

It was my sisters wedding and Blossom's christening - I was co-ordinating the whole thing so was mega busy! xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

Afternoon all looks like its over for me this year think  is about to come knockin not sure what to do dont think ill do another this year if not our last attempt will be in Jan but ill let u all know trying to stay    but i cant at the moment


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Kat, I am due for my second basting next week (as long as follies play ball  ). My last IUI I wasnt basted until day 28 last time! They have upped my menopur so I should know by the end of December whether I will be a summer mummy or not. If not then its IVF in Feb/March. Bit scared but excited,

Dona-Marie, fingers crossed. Lots of women get AF pains all of the way through so I hope this is the case for you as well and you will have a lovely Xmas BFP xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

thank you fingers crossed for u that ur follies play nice really trying to stay


----------



## Kathryne

Sammy - All the very best for next week lovely  

Zuri - Hope you feel better soon, I would love to be doing a little skiing - enjoy lovely xx  We will be having our 3rd and final IUI in January and if that fails we will be put forward for IVF x


----------



## Dona-Marie

hi just a quick one its a  for me  arrived about 5mins ago heart broken at mo and ive got to go to work in 10mins not sure how im going to cope with that havent told DH has hes still work and wont be back when i go dont think i can do another go its heart breaking has it is if i dont speak to u all 
* HAVE A GREAT XMAS AND I HOPE SANTA GIVES U WHAT U WANT *


----------



## sjane1

HI all

Sorry (again) that  have not been about - we on Wednesday to see if any follicles have come out to play!!!)  Sammy - good luck with yours! I was basted day 18 last time so we could end up  on the 2ww together !!!

Getting impatient already and I have not even had the scan yet - had my colmid for 5 days 50mg, last time only produced one good sized follicle (thats quite good though as I have blood probs and they dont want me producing too many as multiple births are a no no!)  ONE birth would be good enough - I am not greedy!!! 

Love and dust to all 
Sarah


----------



## ❣Audrey

Dona Marie - massive hugs xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies, oops, I mean afternoon .

Dona Marie - Huge hugs my lovely.  .  If you aren't going to be posting, then I hope you have a fabulous Christmas too honey, and  that this time next year we will all be celebrating the festive season with a little one.  X

Sarah - No need to apologise honey - sometimes we all just dip in and out here, others are always around like a bad smell (me) .  Hope the next scan brings good news.

Bee-Bee - OMG, you are more than half way with your weight loss.  Fantastic!!!  What an inspiration.  

Zuri - Hope that throat hasn't got any worse hun.

Lou - Hey, no sign of you yet today. Hope you are ok my lovely?  

Sammy - Hope you are ok honey?

Kat - Hope you are continuing to feel better & your dress arrived.  I ordered a dress yesterday in the end .... nothing fancy .... just plain and black to wear at home over Christmas, but I can jazz it up with some beads etc.  I'm feeling a bit sad really that I'm not up to wearing any heels at the mo - I usually love some killer heels, but it's going to be boring flats for me till I'm better.

Sue - Hello honey.  Hope you had a good day yesterday and so far today?

Harriet - Hope you've managed to get some more Christmas shopping done.  Thank God for the internet is all I can say ..... I've probably done 90% of mine on the internet this year.

Big  to everyone that I'm too  to remember, and who hasn't posted for me to look back at .

Much the same here ..... DD still the stinkiest cold poor lamb.  The physio came out again this am and I've also had a perch stool delivered to use in the kitchen and to use when I'm ironing .  We are off to Hospital this pm, but for DD to get her insoles/heel cups fitted ... not for me.

Lovely and sunny here today, but really nippy.  Hope you are all having some lovely sunshine too.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie Wilts said:


> Morning ladies, oops, I mean afternoon .
> 
> Lou - Hey, no sign of you yet today. Hope you are ok my lovely?
> 
> Love & hugs to everyone
> Julie
> XXX


Hey I'm around busy working and trying to get Christmas shopping etc, hope your ok hun xxxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

here comes TMI last nite i wiped it was bright red today so far its just been brown spotting what the   is goin on surley its too late for implantion bleed im on day 11 OTD is friday but   i did test this morning first thing and it said NOT PREGNANT


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon everyone hope you are all OK xxx

Dona-Marie - So sorry to hear about AF is messing you around she did the same to me last week - cruel old witch  

Lou - How are you today lovely, any luck on your Christmas shopping.  I'm all done on the shopping front now-thank goodness. xx

Julie - You can never go wrong with a little black dress for the festive season like you said you can dress it up with different accessories.  I have my dress sorted for my works party on Friday, went out lunchtime and bought a gold cardigan and gold accessories to wear over my dress, I haven't wore gold for years!! 

Bee - How are you today lovely? xx

Sammy - How are you lovely xx

And a BIG hi to everyone else xxx

Love Kat xx


----------



## Poppykit10

Hello Ladies,

Dona - Sorry to here AF is playing up.Could be good news though.... day 11 would probably be too early to show  BFP anyway.I have read several different dates for implantation bleeding and it can happen as late as day 12 (though usually days 5-10).I don't want to give you false hope though  but stay     for now.
Afternoon Julie - hope you are O.K today and not tiring youself out with DH having man flu     
Kat - glad you are feeling better and hope your dress arrives.
Lou - well done for not wanting to know the flavour of Pickled Onion.I just couldn't help myself when I was pregnant.Had to know so I could shop 
Good luck on your follies sjane  
Hello Sammy - Hope you are well and have a few lovelly fat follies growing in there   

Big hug to everyone else  

I havent done any xmas shopping yet.... I always leave it till the last minuit and never learn.I bought some new shoes (silver crocodile platform stilettos)but now can't find a dress to match.They sound awfull but are actually rather nice.Probably end up buying a completly different colour and have to buy more new shoes.Ho Hum 

Bye for Now
XXX
Bel


----------



## Sammysmiles

Bel, I just had to reply. Try Debenhams for dresses, I have just got a lovely prom type dress with lace ruffles all the way down the dress (like your shoes sounds horrid but is lovely). I got it online and it is perfect for my Xmas party next week (with a tuxedo jacket) and a wedding the day after (with a long black dressy coat).

Take a look under Star at Debenhams. 

ps I think your shoes sound bloody lovely! I am going all black this year, in mourning for the BFP I never got for another year I suppose


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sorry - I am behind with messages again!!!!  Hope everyone is ok.  Sending lots of hugs to all that need it, and even to those that don't.

Went to a presentation on IVF/ICSI treatment this morning and they have me penciled in for IVF in February!!!!  So I think I will give the 6th IUI a miss and go straight to IVF.  I would have to take the pill for a month starting when AF turns up at the end of January.  

Sue


----------



## Poppykit10

Oooh February   not too long to wait.Can I ask why you have to go on the pill? I will be going for IVF/ICSI in Feb/march and so far have only done the ...entire... complete... research on IUI.Now I am gathering IVF facts.

Sammy thanks for the heads up on Debs.There is one near me in Ashford so I will have a look.I was going to wait until the Coast sale starts.They Have to Have a sale before Xmas  I can never find dresses to fit so have to buy seperates.This is due to an extremely large boob job I had done 5 years ago   so I am a bit top heavy...looks good but a bugger for buying from normal high street shops   As soon as I have had another baby I am getting them made smaller 

Well my new gadjet is working and I finally ovulated.So had lots of BMS the last 2 days.Poor DH is worn out....but smiling  

Havent heard form Gembow....hope she is O.K. 

XXX
Bel


----------



## Wraakgodin

Bel – I think they are putting me on the pill so it gives the hormones a rest and gets them under control for what is ahead.  

Hope the BMS works for you!

Hugs to all!

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles

Poppykit, I am also starting IVF in Feb. We could be cycle buddies, I am sure Kat will be starting around that time as well if the 3rd IUI doesnt produce a lovely BFP.

Got my follie scan Monday, still worried about those follies but hoping I can be basted before Xmas this time!


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies xx

Sue - Great news about the IVF starting in Feb.  If our next IUI fails we will be joining you xx

Poppykit10 - Great news on your new ovulation gadjet working I have got one and will defiantly be using it this month who knows we could get lucky xx

Sammy - Morning hun, I popped into Debenhams yesterday you are right they do have some lovely Christmas outfits xx


And a very good morning to everyone - what a lovely frosty morning xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Zuri, you will be the person I will come to with all of my questions. We dont have our appointment until mid Jan so by then you should have started.

Have a great time in the moutains and good luck for your IVF appointment.

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Hope you are all ok - we have just come back from Fuerteventura (had 5 days there) and I must say it seems weird that the dau before yesterday I was sunbathing and now I am absolutely freezing!

Hi Lou, Harriet, Zuri, Julie, Kat, Sammy, Gembow, Bee, Sue and everyone else!!  I am trying to catch up with all of your news so sorry not many personals!  

Hope you are all ok though and I am sending huge    to you all

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - Glad you had a good time away.  Are you all ready for Christmas xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

Going to do our final attempt of IUI in Jan  here in full now sounds odd but im in away glad coz now i can have a nice hot bath and try and enjoy Xmas  

OOPS Hi everyone


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Please excuse me just doing a flying visit, but DD is really not well again and needing lots of attention poor lamb.  Went to her nativity play this am, and it was lovely, but she has no rhythmn (was playing a tambourine).  Then DH drove me to work so I could drop off Christmas cards & gifts.  Got home to find a letter from HR saying they need to meet with me and my Manager to discuss my long term sick due to the operational difficulties it is causing.  Swines!!!!  Roz says she's fine.

My love & hugs to you all & apologies for this short little post.  Will catch up with personals later.

Julie
XXX


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Kat - I have seen that you haven't been well honey - hope you are feeling ok now   kinda ready for Xmas - just a few little last minute things to buy 

Hi Julie honey, how are you feeling now?  Sorry that DD is poorly aswell and you are having hassles with your job - it doesn't rain but it pours - big hugs to you honey   and thanks for your little messages on ********!

Hi Dona - sorry that AF is in full flow

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - No lovely I was not well at all but I'm getting better now thank goodness xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hey Nicksy, how is goint with IVF? Did you have your consultation appointment yet? Sorry if I missed that.

Dona Marie, I hope I am doing an okay job of cheering you up  

Managed to do some more shopping online today..............for myself!! Got a lovely cropped tuxedo jacket to go with my Xmas dress and some massive heels! Cant wait for our Xmas do, I wont be able to drink but at least I will look good for the pictures late on  

Been reading up on IVF today and I am ready for it now, going to do my last IUI next week then if it doesnt work (try) and stay strong for IVF.


----------



## Dona-Marie

yes getting there going to have a nice hot bath tonight yessssssssss heaven


----------



## Kathryne

Dona- Marie - The hot bath does sound like heaven I think I might have one to DH is working late tonight so I am going to clean the house when I get home, wrap his christmas prezzies and run a nice hot bath


----------



## Dona-Marie

Sounds like a plan i looked at my pressies and thought nope not in mood to wrap ive cleaned the house done my washing and thats it and played footie with the dog i ave to wait for dh to come in so i can ave a bath has i need someone with me just case i cant get out


----------



## Kathryne

take it easy lovely and enjoy your evening

Speak to you all tomorrow


----------



## Dona-Marie

have a good nite


----------



## hopefulinjersey

Evening ladies

I posted here a couple of weeks ago when I had just had iui.  I haven't really been online since.

After experiencing period pains over the weekend I was convinced that it hadn't worked and resigned myself for trying again in the new year.  I still can't quite believe it but I got a BFP on Friday!!!!!  I'm so happy, but very scared.

The hcg level was 95 on day 15, which I think is normal.  It's a lot lower than last time when I had levels of 335 on day 15, but it turned out to be twins.  I'm hoping for a singleton and a non eventful pregnancy.  Wish me luck!

All the best for those of you trying.  Stay positive and enjoy Christmas.

Julie x


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening Ladies,
Congratulations hopeful   so good to here of a BFP on here.

Hope you had a good long soak Dona   lets all enjoy our Christmases and look forward to the new year.
Sammy it would be lovely to be cycle buddies but hopefully that won't happen because your IUI will work     and you won't be able to have a New Years Eve drink   Ha !
Hi Julie sorry to here DD is poorly again and work giving you hassle.Especially with you not been 100% yourself,I know how tiring it can be.Hope she gets better very very soon.Enjoy the extra hugs  
Kathryn you are so organised wrapping pressies already...am I the only one leaving it a bit late  
Zuri good luck with your appointment and enjoy the mountains 
Sue thanks for letting me know I will read up on that 
Hello to everyone else here today.
XXX
Bel


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hopeful, that is fantastic news for you. What a wonderful Xmas pressie for you and your family.   for a happy and healthy 8 months.

Poppy, I have joined my clinics thread for IVF to get to know the girls and find out what the procedure is. It looks like they would like you to have a couple of cycles before they get you started so I have worked out that I should be starting March after a January consultation but as I am on the NHS who knows how it will go  

Its made me excited about the New Year though, New Year new baby. I pray that this time next years I am nursing a little one (or two).


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all xx

Hopeful - Many congratulations on your BFP what a wonderful christmas prezzie
Sammy - Morning lovely how are you today xx

And hi to everyone 

Love Kat xx


----------



## sjane1

Hi all

Hope everyone is OK - Congrats Hopeful!!!! 

Wish you the very best with your IUI Sammy.

Looks like i can have a New YEar drink - had day 12 scan yesterday, consultant got my hopes up by telling me I had a lovely looking follicle just over 18mm already!!! Then he went on to say "oh dear your lining is oly 2.3) Linings have not been mentioned to me before so dont even know what it should be.  He said last time the lining was nice and thick and that it is a side effect of the Clomid.  They took a blod test and confiremd yesterday evening that i have to abondon this cycle and start on injections on next cycle.  So here we are again, wondering what this ais all going to entail.

But on the positive side at the follicles are producing nicely!!!!!

Good luck to all


----------



## Sammysmiles

So sorry Sjane, my advice (as always) is have a nice hot bath, big glass of wine and some soft cheese on crackers!

Lining should be around 8mm or over for a successful IUI, I am currently taking selenium tablets to increase mine as I suffer from your problem as well.

xx


----------



## sjane1

Thanks for that Sammy - the bath and wine are def on order tonight and going for nice meal with DH tomorrow night

We are going to BMS as advised but dont hold much hope but you never know!!  

Best get on with some work now!!!

Take care
Sarah
x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

No word from Lou again today ... hope you are ok hun ... I expect just very busy with work in the run up to Christmas.  .  Every time I eat a pickled onion at Christmas I'll think of you .

Sarah - Sorry to hear about your lining hun & having to cancel the cycle.  I do hope you enjoy the bath & wine tonight, and you and your DH have a fab meal tomorrow night.  .

Sammy - Hello honey.  Your outfit sounds fab .... this sounds so pathetic but one thing I'm currently a bit upset about is not being able to wear heeled shoes.  I just love my heels, and at the mo I'm just in flats.  I can't believe I'm going to be stuck in flats all over Christmas.  I'm not able to go to my works Xmas do, but my DH has been invited to a dinner party with his new boss this Saturday ... I'm trying to figure what I can wear with flats ... probably black trousers.

Hopeful - That's fantastic news hun.  What a lovely early Christmas gift for you both.  

Kat - Hope you are feeling even better today my lovely.  Hope you enjoyed your bath.

Poppkit10 - I'm sure you aren't the only one who hasn't wrapped everythiing yet.  I've only got mine done so early as I'm off work and wasn't able to do much else a couple of weeks ago.

Nicksy - Lovely having you back with us hun.

Dona-Marie - Hope you enjoyed your bath & I wouldn't worry about not doing your pressies yet.  Best to wait till your in the right frame of mind.

Big  to all our other lovely ladies who haven't posted yet .... Zuri/Sue/Harriet etc .... hope you are all ok.

Well, DD's temp did drop a bit last night, but I took her to the Doc's this am, and she has a nasty chest infection.  So, she's started anti-b's and a high dose of ibuprofen.  Just put her up for a nap, and hope she's going to sleep, because she looks exhausted poor lamb.  I've so much to get done before my Bruv & his fiancee arrive next Thurs, but she just needs 100% attention when she's awake.

Not much change with me ... but I've spoken to HR and they confirmed it's a standard letter, they are going to contact my Doc after Christmas if I'm not back at work by then.  All fine by me .... I did say I was happy to speak to the Company Doc or our nurses when I was first poorly.  Anyway, I'm not going to worry myself about it anymore.  I'm desparate to get back to work, but won't be going back till I know I'm well & safe enough to be there.  Oh, listen to me ..... I actually sound quite resolute there .

Hope you are all nice & warm wherever you are ... it sure is bitterly outside again.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie I am here hun    busy with work I'm afraid then it will be the same after Xmas with me training the new girl up...  Poor DD another of my ff's DD is ill with similar but ended up in hospital only to be sent home with viral infection she got to fight it herself....  Bet your on a countdown now until your Brother get here??


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - .  Oh, thought it might be work keeping you super busy.  Course, you'll be training up your maternity cover .... oh, how exciting.  Sorry to hear another FF's DD's is poorly too with it.  I'm definitely counting down till my Bruv arrives .... just have sooooo much to get done in the house before then.  Still the tree is up, and I'm putting a few decs up at a time so starting to feel more festive.  X


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie Wilts said:


> Lou - . Oh, thought it might be work keeping you super busy. Course, you'll be training up your maternity cover .... oh, how exciting. Sorry to hear another FF's DD's is poorly too with it. I'm definitely counting down till my Bruv arrives .... just have sooooo much to get done in the house before then. Still the tree is up, and I'm putting a few decs up at a time so starting to feel more festive. X


So glad your feeling more festive honey     and I hope DD is soon back to her oldself


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Thanks honey.  Hope you have a lovely evening & hope I can catch up tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Not much to report from me so i've been a lurker rather than a poster these days  

Julie: How are you feeling? Any better at all?

Lou: Time is flying past for you - not long now til maternity leave!

Sammy: Hope all goes well for you for this cycle

Kat: Hello

Nicksy: Glad you had a nice few days away, I would kill for some warmth and sun right now

Zuri: I will be your cycle buddy, i'm starting my first IVF cycle in early Jan


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Harriet  yes time is flying by, are you ready for Christmas?


----------



## Harriet_LF

NO not at all, can't seem to get motivated this year


----------



## Guest

helloooooooooo - just popping on to say hello to you all, im able to pop on and catch up but havent had time to post - it seems everyone is getting married over xmas period, busy busy busy - congrats to julie on bfp.  Bon - just been looking at your photos on ******** look lovely - be back soonxxx


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening Ladies,
Good that you are busy Gembow.I personally can't think of a worst time of year to get married  Your anniversary pressie will be joined to your crimbo pressie forever more  
Hi Sammy ...soft cheese and crackers Mmmmmm with pickled walnuts   Yumm Yumm
Hi Lou...I am also thinking of you and the pickled onion.My DH eats pickled onions every night with Jacobs crackers.Apparently (and I believe it is true) the crackers stop the windy pops   .He had me buy 27 jars from the car boot in october because it is closes down until Easter ,and they are the best in the world.I have a huge stock pile in the garage. 
Evening everyone else...Julie,Zuri,Harriet,Kat,Dona   Nicksy,Sarah sorry to here you had to abandon your cycle 

XXX
Bel


----------



## flossy12

Hello ladies - just about to start IUI in January - is anyone else starting then?  Not sure how successful it will be because of my age but we'll see.  Does anyone know how many days of your cycle it takes before the "basting" takes place?

Thank you!
x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hey Flossy12,

Usually basting takes place around day 14. They will keep an eye on your follies and womb lining and as soon as you have a follie big enough (18-21mm) and a lining of around 8mm (minimum) they will baste you. Each clinic is different it seems but these are the guidelines mine stick to.

Are you going to be medicated or natural? I am having my 3 rd basting next week using medicated IUI.

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Poppykit10 said:


> Hi Lou...I am also thinking of you and the pickled onion.My DH eats pickled onions every night with Jacobs crackers.Apparently (and I believe it is true) the crackers stop the windy pops  .He had me buy 27 jars from the car boot in october because it is closes down until Easter ,and they are the best in the world.I have a huge stock pile in the garage.
> 
> XXX
> Bel


Ah Bel how sweet thanks hun. How are you? 

Morning all


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Bel - LOL at your DH stockpiling pickled onions.  I love them, but t.b.h. we only ever have them in the house over Christmas.

Lou - Morning honey, hope you had a good evening.  Guess your DH will be home this evening for the weekend - have a fab time.

Sammy - Think you must be the last IUI lady to be basted before Christmas then.  Apart from the turkery of course  .

Flossy - Lots of luck for your IUI.

Harriet - Hello honey.  I'm feeling a little better, but still getting very tired/fatigued and not able to walk too far.  Now I've got a poorly DD too ... she's got a chest infection and is still fighting off tonsilitis.  At least she likes the medicines she's been given .  Hope you can get into the Christmas spirit soon.  I'm putting up dec's bit by bit, and I got DD to sign all her friends cards this am.  In a mo we are going to make some Christmas paper chains to decorate the conservatory.

Big  to everyone else ... quiet so far today.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hey Julie, lets hope I am 3rd time luck, 3 times a lady etc etc

I passed my driving test on my 3rd attempt so it may be a lucky number for me. Staying positive but concentrating more on getting myself fit for IVF. I am taking that many supplements I rattle when I walk  

How are you feeling? I hope DD is going to be okay to see Father Christmas   I think its the last year my little lad will believe in Father Xmas this year so we are making the most of the magic
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie Wilts said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Lou - Morning honey, hope you had a good evening. Guess your DH will be home this evening for the weekend - have a fab time.
> 
> Love & hugs
> Julie
> XXX


Hi Julie

Well last night was boring but asked DH what he wants for dinner tonight can you guess what he said   says he can live on luurve


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Ahhhh what a sweetie.  My DH loves his food far too much to say that .

Sammy - Yep, third time lucky hun.  Fingers crossed.  .  Don't think we are going to manage to get DD to actually see a Father Christmas this year .  I was going to get her to the one at work, but as I'm off poorly I'm not allowed to go in.  We used to have one come to our Church playgroup, but obviously she's too old for that now.  Had to LOL at your comment about rattling ..... hopefully it will all be really worth it.  

Ok, need to get making those paperchains.....   ok, need to get lunch first, just realised what the time is.

If I don't get on later, hope everyone has a fab weekend & I'll catch up soon.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Julie hope you dont work too hard with the paper chains, have a good weekend hun xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Lou, what time is your scan on Monday? I will be checking back for news.

I hope you get a little wave from pickled onion. If you change your mind about finding out the sex then thats fine by us  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy my scan is 10.50am but booked the day off so won't be on here until Tuesday hun...


----------



## Sammysmiles

I hope you get to put the pic on here. It would be lovely to see. I quick question, when you hadx ICSI did you get a picture of the embies?


----------



## Leicesterlou

I can try to get a pic on.  Yes I got a picture of my embies still have it and a picture of my womb after the embies had been put in, just tiny dots though....


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sorry sorry sorry - just passing through!  Will be away for a few days so thought I will just drop in and say HI!!!!

Speak to you all when I get back on Tuesday!

Sue


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening Ladies,
Ooh good news Zuri...  it's all go for you then  Hope you had a good trip.

Yes the pickled onions have been out today and also the pickled walnuts Mmmmmm with brie Yumyum.
Lou it is good your DH can live on Luurve.Mine could only possibly live on Luurvely Steak...  or Roast or chops....The list goes on...  Thanks to Julie for the "basting" coment I will now be thinking of Sammy when doing my Turkey   Sorry Sammy  
I have been busy all day with my DD Christmas Fayre.As part of the Parent Group (arn't I good  )we organised a little fund raising event.I got stuck with the "name the toy" and "guess the number of sweeties" stall.It is very hard when you see a cutie little child because you just want to tell them the answer so they win  

 and kisses to all.
XXX
Bel


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening again,
Am I all alone......can't remember it ever being this quiet......
Hope everyone had a lovely Sunday.Just wanted to send best wishes to Lou for tommorrows scan.I'm sure there won't be a dry eye in the room 
and also sending follie vibes to Sammy for your IUI scan tommoroww .Hope you have a few biggies developing. 

XXX
Bel


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Quick flying visit (sorry), as I've now caught DD's germs and feeling lousy.

Wanted to say a quick hello though so you don't think I've forgotten you all.

Lots of love & festive hugs.
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sammysmiles

Great news! One big follie at 19mm and lining at 8.1mm. Just done my trigger shot ready for basting tomorrow. I cant believe it, feeling really positive for this cycle. 3rd tme lucky  

Considering I was day 19 first cycle and day 28 the second I am still in disbelief that I am going to be basted on day 12!! Those vitamins and acupuncture have really paid off   

Morning ladies xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all hope you are OK.

Sammy - that is great news about your scan this morning I   that this will be 3rd time lucky for you lovely.  We will be having our last go in Jan we decided to have a month off over Christmas and if that fails we have been told we can have 2 attempts at IVF or ICSI and we wont have to wait so good news really.  All the very best lovely xx

Julie - Hope you are feeling better lovely xx

Lou - I cant wait to see the pics of "ickle pickled onion" xx

Bel - Hi lovely how are you on this very cold morning xx

Harriet - Hi lovely did you have a good weekend xx

And a BIG good morning to everyone xx

I had my works Christmas party on Fri which was a really good doo (for a change) he he.
The yesterday I saw my Brother and his girlfriend who told us that they are expecting their 1st child she is 8 weeks pg.  Don't get me wrong I was over the moon but at the same time i was a little gutted   hopefully one day it will be my turn xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

on urscan sammy fingers and toes r crossed for u 

Good afternoon 
not much to report still fightin the cold and dh has hurt is back


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Zuri - hope the next few weeks wont be too hard on you xx

Hi Dona-Marie - Hope your cold goes soon x


----------



## Dona-Marie

so do i getting a little fed up of it now


----------



## Kathryne

I had it and felt rough for a couple of weeks thank god its wearing off now.  Hopefully you will feel better soon. Take care x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Julie: So sorry you have got a cold now on top of everything else

Lou: Hope the scan went well today

Kat: Don't worry about feeling sad hun, you do so well with your positivity it doesn't hurt to be upset at times. 

Zuri: Good news about the IVF, can't believe you will be starting soon! I start the pill in about 3 weeks, slightly less

Sammy: Good news about the follies, good luck for tomorrow

Hellooo to everyone else


----------



## Luci-Lu

Hi  

Can I join this thread?  I'm new on here and am finding this site really confusing!

I'm having IUI at the moment - well I've had my first attempt at last week, so am 5 days into the 18 day wait!  I'm finding it quite hard already - so thought it would help to chat to you guys!  A bit of history - I'm 26 and dp is 30, we have been trying for about 3 years with no luck.  We've had all the standard tests done and nothing came up apart from my ovaries are polycystic, however, I am ovulating normally so not really a problem.  

Anway, I seem to have developed a bit of a cough today and feel a bit run down  - not sure if it's a cold coming or side effects of the pregnyl or pregnancy!  I'm just hoping that evrything is a good sign at the mo!  

Good luck to all whatever stage u r at XXX


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening Ladies,
Welcome Luci-Lu...the Ladies in Waiting thread is a good one as well as here.There you can chat to those in there 2ww.

Oooh Sammy that's a nice big Follie       for tomorrow.Make sure you have lots of BMS  .I know that you will have all those nasty ovulating cramps but really honey do it as much as possible.Even on Wed and Thursday aswell.  and lie down with your bum proped up   I know you don't need me to tell you all of this as I'm sure we all do it every month  
Kat - hope you are well ...It seems everyone has caught your bug.
Poor Julie and Dona...get well soon  
Hello Hariet,Zuri and Sue  
Lou...hope your pickled onion is doing well and wondering it it is a   onion or a   onion.You must be over the moon.Are you going to have one of those 3D scans.I had that done with DD and it is the most amazing thing to see.

Me well I am off to France Tomorrow with DH and DD.Her first trip abroad.Only going for the day to look at a house for sale 

 to Everyone
XXX
Bel


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Just a quick one as back at work but got to nip out to see the dentist soon for a check up all good with the scan although my placenta is low down and if doesn't move will have a c-section.  I do have a photo but don't want to be insensitive and post it on here so if you want to see it pm me.

Hope your all well and promise I will try to catch up later xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies xx

Lou - Morning hun glad all went well yesterday I would love you to pm the pic of "ickle pickled onion".  Hope the dentist goes well xx

Bel - Morning lovely hope you have a lovely time in France with DH & DD xx

Luci- Lu - Welcome to this thread lovely I am sure you will get all the support you need from everyone on here they really are a wonderful bunch.  All the very best xx

And a good morning to everyone hope you week is going ok.

Well I have been on the old internet this morning trying to find a new phone for DH - get this I put this new phone through the washing machine on Sat    .  His sim card still work (amazingly) but the phone has def gone to mobile heaven.  Anyway I got him one and they said they will deliver within 2-3 days so hopefully will be in time for Christmas. xx

Love Kat


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat I have PM'd you hun, wasn't it your Xmas party last Friday, if so how was it?  Did you get drunk?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - OMG the pic is wonderful how gorgeous.  Yes it was my party last Fri and we had a ball everyone enjoyed.  Probelm is I don't want to work now!! never mind break up next Tues so only one more week to go.  Are you ready for Christmas? xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat I have still got to get a few bits and wrap everything but just about ready, like you ready to not be working for a week


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I cant wait this will be the 1st Christmas since DH & I have been together that we will be off Christmas & New Year we have 2 weeks off together - cant wait xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

AH bless Kat, yes I am looking forward to having my DH for longer then Friday/Saturday night


----------



## Kathryne

I bet you are Lou.  God I am starving today I think Im going to wonder down the locla cafe and grab a nice jacket pot or something nice and warm x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat mmm sounds nice I have just eaten my sarnies now attacking some square crisps


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zuri I have heard of this a one off jab do you know what its called, how exciting hun, I will PM you the pic xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zuri a fellow FF had the Prostap injection which is a one off for DR, don't worry honey the clinic will know what they are doing.  Yes there was a cost for freezing embryos but not sure what as none of mine were good enough for this, its easy for me to say but think of this money as an investment to get your baby


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zuri I know it can be awful and very stressful hun


----------



## Harriet_LF

Afternoon All

Lou I would love to see a pic of your pickled onion


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet I will pm you, only 17 days till you start IVF thats come round quick are you ready hun


----------



## Sammysmiles

Poppykit, Harriet! Nearly there for your IVF, Yippeee! I bet you cant wait. DH and I would really struggle to pay for IVF so we have agreed to have one turn with the NHS then move on   I think in a strange way I will miss all of the scans and clinic appointments, its the closest I have been to being pregnant for 6 years  

Just had my basting and I am now back at work enjoying being stressed to the hilt! There is only 2 of us in today as the rest have dropped like flies with this bug that is going around. I have spent all weekend nursing DS through it so I do feel for them  

DH was there for my basting today, we spent the whole morning together then he held my hand as I lay there and even flushed the sperm through the catheter. I was very proud of him, he is so funny and I spent 20 minutes there trying not to laugh in case the swimmers laughed out of me!  

Due to test on the 30th, so fingers crossed its 3rd time lucky for me. The nurses are all willing me as I have had such good results this time. Also DH's swimmers are his best yet.

Sorry for the me post, more personals later after I have updated my diary. Lots of


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hey Lou

Hmmm am I ready?? Good question tbh i have been trying not to think about it because i am terrified more from the emotional side of it than anything else. Anyway I start off quite gently with the contraceptive pill for 3 weeks so its a gradual start. I have my drugs prescription and i told my boss so i guess all the practical things are sorted

Sammy - Well done for your third time lucky basting, at least you have christmas to take your mind off the 2ww


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy sending you lots of      

Harriet I'm sure you'll be fine I thought and expected it to be worse than I found it was, remember I am here to support you hun


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet - I   that everything will be OK for you and your IVF, if our final IUI doesnt work i will be in the same boat in Jan, so I will be looking to you for a little advice   

Hi Sammy - i am so glad everything went well today for you lovely


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks girls for the positive vibes. I am really praying this works for us, if not though I know its not the end of the road yet. Spent yesterday watching DVD's of DS when he was a baby and he was soooo cute! Announcing his itchy bum bum to the camera and telling his Grandad that his Mummy was his bestest girlfriend. Awww. I am so ready for a little brother/sister for him

ps I know I ask this everytime but is it possible it will work when I feel nervous? You know that feeling in the pit of your tummy?

xx


----------



## Luci-Lu

Hi ladies

Thanks for the welcomes.  

Sammy - my test date is the 28th, so you're just 2 days behind me.  R u gonna wait til the 30th to test or test early?  It will work out 14 days since the IUI on Christmas eve - I am wondering whether to test early then - just so I can get over it over Christmas and not build my hopes up too much if it's neg.  I know I could get a false pos then, but at least I'll be pretty sure if it is neg.  Either way - I won't be touching a drop over xmas just incase!  It'll be my first xmas ever without booze!  But hopefully it will be worth it  .

Good luck to others starting their 3rd attempt at IUI in January - hope it is 3rd time lucky for all of you!  

I have come down with a really nasty bug - feels like the flu!  I am worried that it will harm the embryo(es)  , and I am scared to take any meds for it, I felt so awful in the night and couldn't get any sleep that I ended up taking 2 paracetamol  , But I won't let myself take any more!

XXX


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Luci, 

I am not going to test early. I always do and get false positives as I take the HCG shot to induce ovulation. I have also never made it to test day yet as AF has shown up before. There is a chance I will know by Boxing day as I may test day 12 if AF hasnt reared her ugly head  

Have you got a diary on the treatment diaries thread? I find this really helps me as I dont obsess over symptons. I know from experience that nothing shows up in the first 2 weeks but cant help myself thinking 'what if'

xx


----------



## Luci-Lu

My dp wants me to wait until test day too - but I'm so impatient!  I also had an injection to induce ovulation and am now having prgnyl injections to help support pregnancy - got my last one Thursday, so these may give me a false positive reading too.  I will try and hang on as long as poss I suppose.  I haven't got a diary yet - I'm new to this site and still working my way round it!

I really hope that af doesn't show up this time and you get a true pos this time.  All my fingers crossed for you hunni   .

Thanks for the advice, I will be checking on here waiting to see your BFP!

XXX


----------



## Clomidia

Hello lovely ladies   

I'm not sure if y'all remember me, as I haven't posted since September, but I wanted to pop back on and say hello to all and wish you all a wonderful, happy Christmas... and a positive, bfp-filled 2009! 

I had a hard time initially after the chem pg in Sept, but all of our docs have said it was a really good sign, and after lots of talking and thinking, and time out, DH and I decided to do one more iui before we do our "free" ivf. So we've postponed the ivf til Feb next year and I was basted today ... wow! ... third time lucky I hope... I had a scan on Sunday at the Hammersmith and had an 18mm follicle on the left and my lining was 8.4, so took my ovitrelle Sun night and we went in this morning. DH's numbers were down - only 1mill this time round - but he had 90% motility so we're concentrating on the positives!!! It all went really smoothly and I am under orders to rest up here at home for the day... 

Anyhoo, to Julie, Kat, Zuri, Harriet, Lou, Sprinkle, and everyone else I have chatted with in the past whose names escape me (my fault!), and to all the new gals too, I wish you all lots of luck and   for you all. 

To those still waiting for their bfps, remember the past is over, we live in the now and we hope for the future. And to those who have got their bfps, congratulations... wonderful news ... 

Wishing you all a wonderful Christmas... test date 30 December for me, so I'll pop back on soon and let you know either way 

Luv 
Cx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Clomidia, we have had nearly the same results. I had a 19mm follie and 8.1 lining and got basted yesterday also testing on the 30th.

We are the last IUI's this year on this thread so lots of hugs and positive vibes to you 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Come on Sammy and Clomidia lets have 2 nice  for Christmas       

Morning all


----------



## Kathryne

Welcome back Clomidia and all the very best on your last IUI I   that this will work for you lovely xx

Morning everyone hope you are all ok - only 8 more sleeps til   comes xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kathryne said:


> Morning everyone hope you are all ok - only 8 more sleeps til  comes xx


HI Kat, so your getting excited about the number of sleeps left LOL bless what is Santa bringing you this year?


----------



## Sammysmiles

Morning Lou/Kat,

Wouldnt it be great? I am already getting my hopes up much to my own disappointment but if I didnt think it was going to work then I wouldnt do it would I? DH is trying to talk sensibly to me as he hates to see me upset   but hopefully I wont need to be.

I cant wait for Xmas, I absolutely love it. Every Xmas day my DS comes into our bedroom with his stocking shouting 'Mummy he's been'. As its probably the last year he will believe I really want to make the most of it. He is already having doubts but he hasnt figured out where the presents come from yet  

Hopefully we will all have our babies next Xmas and will have more presents under the tree.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy        how sweet your DS I can't wait for that 'a believer' makes it all so special....


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girls, 

Sorry about the 'me' post. I had a call from the hospital yesterday and they want me to go in and see them today about the results of my blood tests. I kind of fell to pieces when I cam off the phone and DH rang them and asked to know what was going on!  The nurse just said that unfortunately they can't give results over the phone but that it is something that can be sorted out when I go there. 

I am absolutely terrified about what it could be.  

I will try and catch up with everyone!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy when are you going to get the results then hun, I'm sure all will be fine


----------



## Kathryne

I am the biggest kid ever at Christmas    totally love it!  DH had never seen Miracle on 34th Street so we sat there last Sun like kids watching it with sweets and a cheeky glass of vino, and he loved it!

We are spending Christmas day with my parents (1st in 4 years) then travelling to Cheshire on Boxing Day to be with DH's brother and family.  I cant wait I have bought lots of little prezzie ready for games with the children.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Kat we sat and watched 34th street too, oh Cheshire that's where my Dad lives, I was born there in Crewe, sounds like fun


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Lou, 

Its at 1.30 hun - I just want it over with to be honest!

Hi Kat - how are you hun?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy I hope 1.30pm comes quickly for you honey xxx


----------



## Nicksy

How did your scan go Lou? It is so exciting for you isn't it??

xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Nicksy, I am sure everything will be fine Big hugs for you  .

Lets hope you can start your treatment soon xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

It was all good baby is fine but I have a low placenta so going back in March to see if its moved if not I will have a c-section but nothing to worry about


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - I am sure everything will be fine, I will be thinking of you.  I do understand how you feel as I went through exactly the same in March


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks girls, I am just so petrified that they might say I can't do egg share or that I have some deadly disease  

Sammy - I see you have just been basted hun,   that this works for you all ready for Xmas!!

Good news about ickle one Lou!

Kat - thanks honey, I know you went through the same thing!!

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Nicksy

I hope it goes ok today at the hospital, please try not to worry because worrying won't affect the outcome. I always think that the thought of something is always miles worse than when something happens because you just deal with it.

That said I had my FSH re-measured but I am too terrified to pick up the results - maybe I should practise what i preach!


----------



## Honeywitch

Hi everone
Sammy sent me here from the 2ww board as I'm new and have just been blasted. I had donor sperm so don't know much about the father, but he did have 11 million sperm, so fingers crossed!
Best wishes to everyone!
Honeywitch
x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Welcome Honeywitch and sending you lots of


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Honeywitch, glad you found us  

Its quite tricky when you are new isnt it? The boards seem huge! If like me though you spend hours on here you will soon find your way around  

Is it your first IUI?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet - How ar eyou lovely  

Nicksy - I am so sending you     thinking of you  

Honeywitch - All the very best lovely xx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Harriet - thanks honey, I know you are right. I always think you worry for ages about something and then it never happens that way!  

How are you lovey?

Hi Honeywitch - welcome to the thread    for your IUI
xxx


----------



## Honeywitch

Yes, I've never had an iui before. 

Has anyone else used donor sperm and did you get to choose it? I just put in my preferences (the short version, not the "real list"!)and they picked one donor for me. I wonder is it because there are not so many donors or whether they only ever give you a choice of one?


----------



## Sammysmiles

I think one of our FF-ers (Strawbs) a donor but she hasnt been on here for a while. I am sure some one will be along shortly though.

Lots of luck Honey xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zuri if you haven't had an HIV in the last 6 months they will want to do it again before IVF, you wait you will have even more bloods taken when going through IVF feel like a pin cushion xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Nicksy / Kat: I'm doing ok, just a little over 2 weeks now until I start with the pill. I'm off to get my prescription dispensed in a minute. I can't wait to get going now to be honest but I'm soooooo nervous. There seems to be so much that can go wrong

Zuri: Over here you have to have your HIV and Hep B repeated every year maybe thats why you have to have yours done

Honeywitch: Welcome and good luck with your first cycle. I don't know much about donor sperm as I used my DH but hopefully someone else will be able to help you

Nicksy: Only 2 hours to go hun!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet that's exactly how I felt all the way through IVF just take each step at a time hun


----------



## Kathryne

I have to be honest through all this bloomin treatment I feel like you have to take each step at a time its no lie when they say this is a rollercoaster.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Zuri you poor thing I know when I was on the follicle stimulating drugs I had scans 3 days a week for 2 weeks and a blood test at each scan so best of luck hun, I know my arms got bruised and painful so your poor veins


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks for all the support as always girls   

I better be off now to go and get ready and get there for 1.30pm - it will take about 45 mins to get there!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Are you coming back online later hun best of luck


----------



## Nicksy

Yes Lou, I will be back later, thanks hun!!

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Zuri

My schedule is as follows: pill from 1st - 22nd Jan, scan, down reg for 1 week, stimming for 2 weeks, so i guess i will be stimming from about end of Jan, so you will prob be a few weeks ahead of me


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girls, 

Not great news I'm afraid!  I am a Cystic Fibrosis carrier (news to me!!) so therefore not able to do egg sharing.  DH has got to have a blood test done and providing that he is not a carrier, any children we have will have a 1 in 100 chance of having cystic fibrosis. 

Back to the drawing board for us - I rang DH as soon as I came out and he has said that we will pay for the full IVF but it just seems so bloody expensive!!

Anyway sorry again for the me post - p***ed off today to say the least.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Nicksy I am sorry I thought as long as they knew they could match you with a non carrier and it would be fine hun.  At least DH is willing to pay for full IVF


----------



## Sammysmiles

Oh Nicksy, why didnt they know this sooner? I am sorry hun   I bet you are frustrated to say the least.

What would happen from here? Would you just have to pay for the full IVF and not do egg share?

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks Lou & Sammy - I am gutted but in a funny way kind of relieved that it isn't anything more serious.  All kinds of things were running through my mind this morning!

I have been googling it and apparently there is a 1 in 25 chance of being a carrier (you learn something every day!!)

I think we are waiting until after Xmas now to talk about it but DH definitely wants to have a shot at IVF and pray for the best. 

Love to you both and sorry for bringing negativity to this lovely board!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy don't ever apologise for sounding out that's what we are here for honey


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Nicksy

So sorry about your news! But look at it this way if you pay for the IVF yourself you can start whenever you want ANNND you can have that genetic screening thingy done on the embryos to make sure they don't have CF. So you are actually better off than "normal" people. And as for the money - well its only money! You will just have to become a pushy parent so the child becomes an actor / footballer / lawyer etc and pays for itself eventually!

Wow I am full of positivity today not sure whats got into me

Sending you big hugs hun     

P.S. At least you don't have crappy FSH like me!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - So sorry to hear you news, but like Harriet has said if you are willing to pay for it yourself you can have it whenever you wish and you are not relying on and 3rd party.  I really do hope it all works out for you lovely  

Hi Harriet - I got crappy FSH to, someone told me once that Agnus Castus helps! but you gotta laugh when I decided to take it it made my FSH levels even higher


----------



## Sammysmiles

Dont apologise! Arent we all here for each other to be able to have a rant and rave at the injustice of infertility when we feel down?

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Kat I took agnus castus for a while too, I think it was you who advised me back in the dark days after I got my FSH result. I can't be bothered anymore either. I'm hoping acupuncture has helped, also my AMH was good so i'm trying not to be overly concerned. Have you ever had your AMH measured?


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks you lot - what would we all do without one another!!

Harriet you have made me feel much better honey  

Anyway onwards and upwards and like you all said at least I don't have to wait around for anyone else do I?

So whats the gossip with you lot?  I feel like I haven't been around for ages. 

xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Nicksy,
I had my 3rd and final IUI basting yesterday. Trying to be positive about it and think about anything I can do make it work. Its in the lap of the Gods though isnt it  

All I can do is hope and pray, failing that I will be grilling you for IVF information in the New Year

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet - Not too sure what AMH is but I'm sure I have had it tested I have had everything else done   

Nicksy - If our 3rd IUI fails in Jan I will be on the IVF journey with you lovely xx

Sammy - Keep positive lovely


----------



## Kathryne

glitter-graphics.com

lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Kathryne

Ooopps sorry last one didnt work xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Kat, AMH is anti- mullerian hormone and apparently it is a better indication of ovarian egg reserve than FSH. It is not a normal test so chances are you might not have had it done. It might be worth requesting hun


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet, I will do lovely when I go back in Jan - thanks x


----------



## Nicksy

Lets hope you won't need to go down the IVF road Sammy and Kat   

Anyway, better get going, I have hardly done anything today - I need to get my Xmas Pressies wrapped pronto!!

Speak tomorrow lovely ladies

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

I'm off to speak to you all tomorrow


----------



## Dona-Marie

TO U TOO KATHRYNE


----------



## Clomidia

Thanks so much for the welcome back ladies  

Nicksy, sorry to hear your news! I'm so glad you are going to do ivf anyway, hun. 

Zuri, I also have awful veins, but I have now identified one little spot where I always insist they take blood from (sometimes I get funny looks but it works!) - I was thinking of having a tattoo done of an arrow to mark the spot    Good luck with starting ivf hun 

Harriet, I think I had that amv bloods done - they said something about only possibly getting 10-12 eggs if we did ivf because of my results? Does that seem right? 

Sammy, wow! We are twins    Fingers crossed for you hun!! SOOO good to have a cycle buddy! I am analysing everything of course, I had some bleeding yesterday evening, and this morning... hoping this is a good sign  

Honey, I'm afraid I can't help on the donor sperm, but 11mill is great! good luck hun 

Hello to everyone else... getting excited about Christmas here!!! 
Cxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all hope you are all ok - only 7 more sleeps   

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Hi Kat - I know, Christmas is nearly here - are you getting anything nice? 

Hi to everyone else - welcome back Clomidia - lovely to see you back on here and   that this IUI works for you honey. 

Well I am feeling a lot more positive this morning and I am looking into clinics that will accept me as a CF carrier. I have put a post on the Egg Share bit and a lady has said that she has just received eggs from a CF postive lady and that this was ok as her DH was not a carrier so the risk is small. CRM in London apparently do it so I am going to give them a ring in a bit and find out more. 

Much love to all

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

 not long now....

Nicksy I thought you could still egg share hun, good for you. Have you tried is it the Lister I think they offer free treatment but are in London http://www.ivf.org.uk/prices/ but I guess if your willing to travel then this would be a good one, I know alot of girls go here xxxx

/links


----------



## Luci-Lu

Wow - there are so many of us testing just after Christmas!  I hope we all get a late Christmas present .  I've got 10 days to go!  And counting!  

Clomidia - I noticed that your test date is only 12 days after basting .  Any reason it's so short?  Sorry to be nosey!  But mine is 18days!  Maybe just cos I'm on progesterone injections (Pregnyl)?

Nicksy - sorry to hear your news, but it sounds like you are determined to find a way round it that suits you, it is great that u have such a positive attitude.  Good luck to you  .

I was reallt worried cos I've had a flu type bug for a few days and have not been able to do anything or eat anything!  But I rang the clinic yesterday and she assured me that it wasn't a problem - if an embryo or embryoes were going to implant than they would do no matter what and a bug wouldn't stop them, which made me feel much better.  Tried to go to work today but had to leave early as still felt awful!

Have a good evening everyone X


----------



## Poppykit10

Hello Ladies,
Gosh I have had no internet since Monday and have just had to catch up with 7 pages  so forgive me if I don't remember it all.
Firstly Lou please can you send me a "pic of the pickle" 
Nicksy sorry to here you have had a bit of a hiccup(to say the least) but I am sure you will find the help you need.Egg doners are really needed and with the screening now available I don't think it had to be a problem.You would think that with a 1 in 25 chance of us all being carriers it would be a regular test if the odds are 1 in 100 of you passing it on.

I am also one of those with crap veins.I always have my blood taken from the back of my hand.The nurses vary so much though.Some you feel nothing and others feel like they are scraping your veins out with a tooth pick  
Oooh Sammy 2 days now of being PUPO.Try not to test early if you make it that far this time.You probably remember me last time with my false positives for 4 days.I would rather have not gone through that 
Hope everyone is well and sorry I can't do anymore personals as I need to catch up properly.

XXX
Bel


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Lou / Kat / Jules: How are you all

Nicksy: I am at the lister and they are fantastic, they have some of the best results in the country and you can be a satellite patient if you can find a clinic locally that is willing to do scans and bloods. You then just have to go to London for the EC and ET I think. PM me if you want more details

Luci Lou / Sammy and anyone else on the dreaded 2ww - good luck to you all


----------



## Harriet_LF

OMG just saw my ticker 14 days until IVF starts


----------



## Sammysmiles

Harriet I am so excited for you! IVF, yeyyy. Lets hope its your first and last IVF and you will get a lovely BFP  

Luci Lou, I test 14 days after insemination. Looks like every clinic is different but I have never seen it be 12 days! Good luck to you, its good to know about the bug not affecting implantation.   for us.

Poppykit, I have a feeling I will make it to test day this time as I was only basted on day 12. I will definitely not be testing early this time either, it just throws up more questions doesnt it? Hope you are okay and looking forward to Xmas x

Clomidia good luck for testing, early blood is great.   its implantation. Will you last til test day?

Lets all have BFP's for the new year   

Morning Lou, Nicksy, Kat, Julie, Dona (my lovely PM buddy  )


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all  got to be quick as got to dash off for a filling with the dentist  

Kat not many more sleeps until Santa delivers...

Poppy I have sent you the pic hun xx

Harriet hey lovely, oh thats good your at the Lister too can support Nicksy    14 days till IVF 

Everybody I have missed


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Sammy - thanks for the Xmas tree hun!  

Lou - morning hun - how are you today?

Harriet - Hiya hun, thanks for the info - I have just PM'd you x

Poppy - hi hun, I know you wouldn't think it would be a problem would you? Never mind, how are you?

Luci - Good luck with your testing honey in 10 days  

Well I told my Mum last night about the CF carrier thing and like me she had absolutely no idea about it. My Dad thinks it has probably come from his side as a few of his relatives had bad chests but obviously we don't know for sure.  The other worry is that my brother is also a carrier and they have a baby due in February. My Mum isn't going to say anything to them yet as she doesn't want them to worry about it. I said that there are a lot of 'ifs' anyway.  My brother would have to be a carrier and his wife would need to be a carrier for the chances to have a baby with CF to be high.  They have a little girl already who is absolutely fine anyway!

Gosh its amazing the implications it causes.  As my Mum said, we all go through life absolutely ignorant about these things (which is probably a good thing when you think about it!!) 

Anyways much love to all

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy I am fine thanks hun, glad your having some good chats about the CF thing, I agree sometimes better not to know about these things....


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies - thank crunchie its Friday xxx

Love Kat xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello lovely ladies

Just a flying visit with my apologies for not doing personals. I have read through the last few days on here and quickly ..... *Nicksy* - So sorry to hear about your results hun, *Lou* - Great that the scan went ok, hope the placenta thing resolves itself, *Sammy/Luci-Lou/Clamidia* - Congrats on being PUPO, *Harriet * - Wow only 14 days left now then, hope it goes quickly for you, Kat - Lovely that someone else is all excited about Christmas, *Zuri/Sue & all our other lovely ladies * - hope you are all ok?

I'm still full of the lurgy ... just about losing my voice now, so peace for those around me, but frustrating for me.

Went to my neurology consultants appt this am, and they are booking me for a lumbar puncture in early Jan . Really didn't want one of those again, but needs must. Apparently last time I had this it showed increased protein in my spinal fluid, so they are keen to check for that again (but this is 6 weeks further into it a.t.m). She was concerned at my lack of sleep and weird dreams so prescribed something which she said would help, and by getting better sleep it might help with me muddling words up & getting a bit confused about things. However, I've had the prescription made up and it's for anti-depressants so I'm worried about taking them as we wanted to start ttc naturally after Christmas. Anyway, enough of me. Just thought I'd update you as to where I am.

Hope everyone has a fab weekend & hope to catch up with you next week sometime.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Poppykit10

Evening Ladies,
Sorry Julie to here you are still full of lurgy  Hopefully Christmas will bring some joy and I am sure DD is sooo excited.
Lou -Thankyou so much for sharing your picture.Ickle Pickle looks beautiful...such a clear picture aswell.My pics I have of DD in the womb just look like soup Can we start guessing now on the sex.I think she looks like a girl. 
Sammy..    hope you are well and looking forward to Christmas.Does your DS still believe in Santa?? My DD is petrified of him.Just stands rooted to the spot.Bless.
Harriet - you must be so excited.Only 12 days to go.I feel that March is so far away for my turn so am trying to forget about it.  Yeh right.
  to Luci-Lou and Clomidia.Hope you are both coping well in your 2ww
Kathryne,Nicksy,Dona,  
Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.I have finally done my Christmas shopping and everything is wrapped and under the tree.I will be amazed if either DD or one of the cats dosent rip everything open before The Day.

XXX
Bel


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning ladies 

Bel thanks hun, please guess away on the sex of pickled onion.  All my friends and DH think it's a boy  

Julie hi you, sorry you have the lurgy   sorry about the lumbar puncture but best to have it if that's what they think, hope your enjoying the time with your Brother  

So how is everybody today?  Have you finished work or like me are you working until Christmas eve...


----------



## Kathryne

Morning everyone xx

Hi Lou - I'm here not too sure if I have to work Christmas Eve yet - I hope not   hopefully will know later today.  How are you? did you have a good weekend xx

Morning to everyone only 3 more sleeps xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI Kat, wish I was off Christmas Eve got to work until 2pm, bah humbug....  Weekend was lovely thanks and DH is now home until 5th Jan which makes me want to be at home even more....  How about you, was your weekend good?


----------



## Kathryne

We had a lovely weekend some family and friends came over to ours yesterday and we did a joking christmas - really dont feel like being in work today.  I am really hoping that my boss will say not to come in on Wed if so I will be off until the 5th Jan - YYYYIIIIPPPEEEEE.  So glad you had a nice weekend with DH it will be nice for you to have some time off together x


----------



## Leicesterlou

OH thats sounds fun yesterday at yours  , I hope your boss doesn't make you work either hun, so nice to get some time off isn't it...


----------



## Kathryne

I know Lou this will be the 1st Christmas/New Years that DH & I will be off together as he is always had to work. I can't wait - I'm like a big kid


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning Girls

I am still at work as well, here to the bitter end this year. Also had some bad news at the weekend my nan died on Saturday. I'm feeling really down today I think its just hit me. On a positive note I picked up my drugs on saturday so i am all set to start the IVF in 11 days time!


----------



## Kathryne

Oh Harriet I am so sorry to hear your sad news lovely - sending you massive   I totally know how you feel my nan died on Christmas Day believe it or not a few years back - not good.  At least you have something positive and good to look forward to not long now only 11 more days xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kathryne said:


> I know Lou this will be the 1st Christmas/New Years that DH & I will be off together as he is always had to work. I can't wait - I'm like a big kid


I never would have guessed you were excited bless you      

Harriet sorry about your Nan   I remember my DH's Dad passing away just before we started IVF and everyone we spoke to said at least you now have an angel on your side helping with the IVF, so I would like to say this to you honey


----------



## Harriet_LF

Thanks Lou / Kat
Your words have really helped me. Kat so awful that your gran died on christmas day, did she at least get to open her presents?! As crazy as it sounds thats what upsets me the most, that she won't get her presents.

As you said onwards and upwards 11 days before I become a hormonal mess  

Sorry its such a me post


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet don't worry about teh you post hun     maybe you could donate her presents to her favourite charity?


----------



## Kathryne

No Harriet she didn't get to open her prezzies  never mind.  What is really strange DH's family every year at 11am on Christmas Day raise a glass to present and past family members which is really lovely as it was at 11am my nan passed away so every year i say a little Merry Christmas to her in my own little way.    

And dint you worry about the "me" post lovely thats what friends are for  

Lou - The charity idea is fab x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Zuri - I hope your migraine goes soon and that you enjoy your treatment later xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Zuri
Sorry about your migraine, i don't think i know anyone that the pill agrees with! I think down regging can give you menopausal symptoms such as hot flushes but drink lots of water and hopefully it won't be too bad. I think its ok to drink but ask your doc anyway. Can't believe you are way into treatment already!


----------



## Dona-Marie

Afternoon All
sorry for posting sooner put i do come in a check up on everyone 
hope everyone is ready for xmas like me (NOT) not in the mood still bah humbug at the moment 
lets hope 2009 is a better year for us all 
 Harriet   sorry to hear about ur nan 
 Zuri  hope ur migraine is going i know how they feel ive suffered with them for nearly 10 yrs but touch wood sawdust near since doing IUI they ave not been too bad 
 Sammy good afternoon matey 
  to everyone else


----------



## ❣Audrey

Helloooo - sorry I have been awol for a while, things have been all over the place here - have missed you all - hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Bee how the devil are you lovely xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Er tired and slightly stressed I think is the short answer lol! How are you doing hun?  Not long till you start your next round! xxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi there ladies  

i wasnt sure where to best to introduce myself . so i posted on the 'wishing you a merry christmas thread' for my 'location' as it seemed nice to spread the seasons joy and best wishes to you all for bfp's in 2009. 

i have copied my post as below as i wanted to wave to you all and say hello over here as this is the place most relevant to where im at on my journey ( i think) . 

im BJP (ever hoping a BFP).  

a little background : my Dh and i have been ttc#1 since we married in aug 07. we have 'mild' male factor issues    especially with motility and morphology.  

we started our first stimulated IUI cycle on my cd 21 which was nearly 2 weeks ago   . im just waiting AF's arrival so i can call the clinic and arrange to start taking my jabs   . its a bit complicated this time of year due to clinic closing times.  AF is due on Christmas eve ( apparently she could be late  - i hope not as if she is more than a week late we might have to abandon the cycle - long story    ) If she is on time or arrives on or before the 29th then i will get to start my jabs on the 29th and then have IUI    the first week in Jan i hope. 

so thats me in a nut shell. i just have been trying to pluck up the courage to say hi  .  

i hope i can join you all on the board in 2009 as we continue on our journey.
 
ps can any one tell me how to set up my profile and add a signiture eg DH's and my history.. ? 
pps can anyone out there remember if their af was late while taking their spray.. and if so how late?  

ppps.. i dont have access to a computer at home and have to rely on being in work  so i may disappear for a wee while over the holidays and weekends etc ( not in work again until 12th jan)


----------



## Kathryne

Oh dear bee - I hope you will feel better soon lovely xx Got any nice plans for Christmas? x

Hi BJP - Welcome to this lovely thread and all the very best for your IUI lovely


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Bee welcome back to the thread, how is your mum?

BJP welcome and good luck for your IUI

Wow it is quiet on here today


----------



## ❣Audrey

She is ok - she is waiting for the results of the scan, but unfortunately my auntie has been diagnosed with a cancerous brain tumour and has been given weeks to live  so things are a bit up and down here - how are you doing? xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Oh no I am so sorry. I'm not doing too great actually my nan died at the weekend, so its a fairly sad christmas for me. Lou did point out to me though that now my nan can watch over my IVF treatment which has made me feel a bit better


----------



## ❣Audrey

Oh hun I am so sorry to hear that - thinking of you and sending you some massive hugs xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Oh Bee I am so sorry to hear about your auntie sending you big hugs as well as Harriet


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hey Kat, I see from your profile that is 3 days til testing for you. Did you have lots of BMS this month?

Wonder how Julie and Nicksy are today?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Bit late, but I just made it on.

Really wanted to send a massive  to Harriet & Bee.  So sorry to hear the news from both of you.

Lou - Wonder if your DH has finished work yet, or if he finishes the same as you?  

Kat - 3 More sleeps then honey.  I have everything crossed for you.  

Zuri - Hello honey.  Sorry to hear about your headache but hopefully it will definitely be worth it.

BJP - Welcome to the thread & lots of luck for your IUI.

Lots of love to everyone my brain is too slow to do personals for ... hope you've all had good days.

I've had a good couple of days generally, but this bug has gone right onto my chest & it's giving me a few problems.  I'm hoping I'll be getting back to work soon though.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just in case the next 2 days fly by & I don't get a chance to post again.

I hope that everyone has a truly fabulous Christmas; that any worries & sadness from 2008 are soon forgotten but the joys long remembered, and that 2009 brings happiness for everyone.

Lots of love
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah bless you Julie   DH is home now with manflu although he has got up and out of bed today.

How are we all today? Is anybody around or am I the one working today


----------



## Kathryne

No Im here Lou - Morning hun xxx

The dreaded AF turned up yesterday   never mind I'm not going to let it spoil my Christmas.  We will have our 3rd and final IUI in Jan and if that fails we will try IVF.

lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat sorry AF has shown up hun     I still remember being heartbroken every time she showed her face, always having that hope that every month I wouldn't see her, give yourself a bit of time I am sure 2009 will be a very lucky year with lots of BFP's to go round    

Are you at work all day?


----------



## Kathryne

Yes Lou in work all day today and 9-11 tomorrow - never mind only 2 more sleeps


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know bless I am supposed to be working 8.30-2pm tomorrow but might just sod of early....


----------



## Kathryne

Well I was not supposed to be working tomorrow but my wonderful boss is seeing clients tonight and needs paperwork sorted tomorrow after his meeting


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat   your boss, hopefully he will let you go once its done

Zuri -     your poor thing 2009 will be your year hun, try and take the IVF one step at a time or it is far too much to think/worry about


----------



## ❣Audrey

Kat - massive massive huggles chick xxx

Zuri - huggles for you too chickxxx

How is everyone else this morning?  I am off into town today to get my christmas present! Soooo excited!!!  After doing my sisters wedding I have loads more bookings for portraits and a wedding so Jake is buying me a new camera woohoo!!  He also set me up my own website bless him! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Bee, fab website just having a nose very impressive....


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw thank you! I haven't uploaded the wedding piccies yet - I'm, doing that as we speak lol! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh will have another look later then.....


----------



## ❣Audrey

If you click on the little globe under my name Zuri it should take you to it! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Bee - Please let me know your web address I would love to have a look at the pics if you get bored I can give the address of the website where mine are posted.  They are a little different as we got married in Canada in the snow it was fab x

Hi Zuri - I am hoping and   for you lovely that everything will work out for you with the IVF everyone on this thread deserves a wonderful 2009 xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

If you click on the little globe under my name Kat it will tak eyou to the website .  Thanks Zuri - the wedding pictures should be up in the next 20 minutes xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks Bee I will def take a look later xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Bee: I have had a look at your website, its very nice. 

Kat: I would love to see your wedding pics. I'm sorry that AF turned up how annoying. When is your next IUI due?

Zuri :As lou said honey take each stage as it comes and try not to panic or get ahead of yourself

Lou: I am also at work until the bitter end, finish tomorrow at 12

Julie: Sorry that your bug has also affected your chest. I am defo hoping for a better year next year for all of us!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet - Hope you are OK today lovely if you have a look at www.whistlerbrides and our photos will be under Paul & Kathryne - its amazing what a bit of maekup and a good photographer can do   .  Our next IUI will be in Jan hun so not too long to wait x

/links


----------



## ❣Audrey

They are beautiful pics Kat!! The song playing is one I love! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat I love your pics and the colour of your dress is divine


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks guys like I said a bit of makeup does wonders  

Bee - It is my fav song to x


----------



## Harriet_LF

I have also had a look Kat, they are lovely. Your photographer did a really nice job


----------



## Kathryne

Bee - I really do love your website x


----------



## ❣Audrey

aw thank you chick! The wedding pics are taking a bit longer to upload than I had hoped but I will tell you when they are on! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Zuri - We got married 3 years in Feb.  No family connection to Canada we just love the place hope to move out there eventually.  So sorry that you are having a horrible day I really do hope it gets better x


----------



## Nicksy

Hey girls, 

Hope you are all ok! 

Lou - Hi honey, how are you?

Bee- Sorry to hear about your auntie.  I might be being thick but I can't see a globe under your name to have a look at your website  

Kat - Your wedding pics are absolutely beautiful and what a gorgeous song too. Hope you are ok honey. 

Zuri - so sorry hiney that you are having a crappy day. What a worry about the medical insurance. I am sure everything will be ok. I wish you loads and loads of luck with this IVF. 

Harriet - Hi matey! I was so sorry to hear about your Nan.  As Lou says I pray that she will help you along with the IVF honey. xx

Well to be honest, I feel like totally giving up on treatment.  I am sure somebody up there is trying to say, that I am not meant to have children.  I had a crappy weekend to be honest and just got myself all upset.  The CRM in London (which was about the only one prepared to take me on) have said that they won't accept me for egg share because of my age?? and the fact that we have unexplained infertility! 

I just want to try and forget all about it and have a good Christmas and see what the New Year brings! 

Lots of love to you all

xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Sorry Bee - scrap that - I have just found it


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy you poor thing like you say try to forget about it until after Christmas


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Nicksy - I am sorry to hear that. Did you try the Lister at all? Like you said try and forget about it over christmas and come back with a fresh head in Jan. If there is anything I can do let me know


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks Harriet and Lou -   to you both.  I tried the Lister honey but they are closed until the 5th January or so the machine says.  I have got a feeling that nobody will do it to be honest. We might need to see if we can get some money together and just have IVF.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy don't think about it for now


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh wow, busy day today ..... glad I've popped in quickly.

Kat - So sorry to her your AF arrived honey & that you are working tomorrow too.  Do hope you have a fab Christmas despite everything.  .

Nicksy - Oh love, that's another huge blow for you.  I am so sorry, and really hope you can get hold of the Lister on 5th Jan & get some good news from them.  Do hope you'll have a fab Christmas though my lovely. 

Lou - Oh no!!! Man flu before Christmas .... mine has had PMT (or something similar) since yesterday & has started using Vicks First Defence so hoping he doesn't get man flu for Christmas.  Worst still .... you are working tomorrow as well .....  .  Anyway, hope once you finish you have a fabulous Christmas & lots of lovely time off with your hubby.  

Harriet - Hello honey. 

Zuri - So sorry to hear you are feeling so down about things.  Massive .  Hope you have a nice few days over Christmas.

Bee - I'll have a look at your website in a sec.  Hope you have a fab Christmas.

Right .... off to clean the toilets now .....  

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie change of plan I am taking tomorrow off, I have got all my work done so nothing left to get done      I think Dh is feeling better today he has had some   about his Dad and I think its all related.

You surely have better things to do than clean the toilets


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hey Nicksy - I have loads of stuff at home about what the lister does i will have a look at it for you and if its anything useful i can post it to you. If you want me to do this pm me your address

Thinking of you hun


----------



## Harriet_LF

Julie - Toilets?


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks Harriet - I have PM'd you honey.

Hi Julie - how are you doing honey? I always seem to miss you on here. I need to clean my toilets too   but can't seem to be bothered today - I have done all the housework though!
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Right I;m off ladies so have a fab Christmas and New Year


----------



## Nicksy

Merry Christmas Lou - have a good one

xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Zuri -   big hugs to you honey.  Just think they only need one really good egg honey for you to get your dream. Have they given you an idea how many eggs you have?

I have also been given the impression today that at 34 I am also past it! 

Just think when you go to bed, today will be over and tomorrow will bring much nicer news for you   

Take care honey

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hey Zuri
Try not to worry it only takes 1 egg and anyway you just don't know until you start stimming. There is a poor responders thread under the ICSI section and you will see that there is lots of hope there. Its not quantity of eggs its quality so try not to fret. I'm also expecting low numbers of eggs due to high FSH. Also there are lots of women out there older than us who have had successful IVF. Think positive girls!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - So sorry to hear your news lovely but be like me and try and enjoy Christmas and start again in Jan


----------



## Kathryne

I completely agree Zuri wish they would make their minds up


----------



## Nicksy

I feel like telling them all to shove it up their a**e today!

I really felt like they were being all condescending too! 

There is no way that any of us are past it - 2009 will be a fab year for us all. I am certain of it.


----------



## Harriet_LF

It certainly can't get much worse!


----------



## Kathryne

I agree with you both xx


----------



## Kathryne

I would to wish all my dear friends on this website site a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, I hope and  that all our dreams will come true in 2009.

Lots of love

Kat xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Happy Christmas everyone! xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Happy Christmas to everyone too - the countdown has begun only 2 hrs left to go!


----------



## Kathryne

Bee & Harriet - Hope you both have a wonderful Christmas


----------



## ❣Audrey

aw thank you hun - mine has gotten off to a fantastic start! Jake has splashed out on a load of professional camera kit for me so I can sell my old camera and kit, and also I have just been booked for another wedding! xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Merry Christmas to all my lovely friends on here!!

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Wishing you all a very merry christmas
May everyones hopes and dreams come true in the coming year

Love Em


----------



## Sammysmiles

Morning ladies, hope we are all having a great Christmas?

Well, tested this morning (and a few more before it!! ) and I have got myself a lovely  . I still cant believe it, keep going back to the tests to check!

I am pregnant, after 5 long years my wait is over and I am (hopefully) having a baby.

Really wanted to share my news as with so many of you starting IVF in the New Year and doing the last rounds of IUI I hope I will be the start of many. I was so adamant it wasnt going to work and I have been well and truly proven wrong!

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya sammysmiles

OMG that has made my day such wonderful news sweetie

Congratulations

Love Emxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks Em, still in shock to be honest. Cant wait for the scan, it will probably sink in more then.

Keep worrying that something may go wrong though,   that I keep on being lucky and we see a little heartbeat.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all 

Sammy  on your  

This is great news  and hope your the start of goodluck for all the girls


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks Lou, I am   that we get to the scan.We did last time then lost the little one a week later so everyday is an extra milestone. I am putting my feet up for a full 9 months!  

Told my Mum and Dad and DH's Mum and Dad tomorrow but thats it for now. I know its the sensible way to be but I never thought I would get here and feel like shouting it from the rooftops


----------



## ❣Audrey

Congratulations Sammy! What a fantastic christmas present!! xxx


----------



## Luci-Lu

CONGRATULATIONS Sammy!!!    

Wow, what a wonderful Christmas you must be having now! I'm really pleased it has worked for you at last - you must be over the moon.

I didn't need to test as my af arrived on time, on Christmas day night  !  Great timing huh  !  Obviously it spoiled Christmas a bit, but I did my best to still enjoy myself anyway  .  I wasn't surprised, I didn't hold out much hope and started getting af pains a few days before xmas.  As we have no money to pay for another go at IUI (we only get 1 go free), we are gonna have our 1 free go of IVF next, so it's on to IVF for us.  And hope that it works!  I can't believ I'm actually gonna have IVF  .

Enjoy the pregnancy Sammy and get lots of rest   X


----------



## Harriet_LF

Just thought i'd log on to see if there was any news and was so surprised to hear that Sammy got a BFP - congrats hun I am so pleased for you


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks Luci and Bee,

So sorry to hear your AF arrived Luci. I told DH that I didnt mind if AF arrived as I was pinning my hopes on IVF but secretley I knew if it arrived over Xmas I would be devastated. I have never cried so much since starting on IUI especially, I wasnt too bad on Clomid. I think it was the intrusion, the scans, the injections of the IUI that made it even harder to stomach the AF arrivals  

Good luck for your IVF, the chances are much higher and I am sure we will all be celebtrating this time next year  

I am trying to take it one day at a time, feel like a fraud celebrating when anything could happen    bubs is growing nicely and has a good home down there

Harriet - just saw your post. Not as suprised as me! I would have put money on IUI not working for me, this cycle has been so perfect that for it to end with a BFP is absolutely the icing on the cake. Pray it sticks,  
xx


----------



## Guest

Sammy - thats fantastic news!! YAY!!!!!! Im so pleased for you and to thinkonly a few weeks ago you werent even going to bother with this iui, wishing you all the best for the next 9months! xxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks girls, when do you test Gembow?


----------



## Guest

Test on 6th Jan so a while yet, but it will be an ok 2ww with dh off work he keeps me entertained hehe.

Im so pleased for you chick, i bet you cant stop smiling!! xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

ooh that's not that long Gem!! Good luck chick xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Good luck Jem! Lots of   

I still cant quite believe it and it wont sink in until the first scan. In fact I really feel as though I cant relax until I see that every thing is okay.   I know I should be excited and I am, just in the back of my mind I am scared sh*tless  

I think as the weeks go on it will become more real. I already have lots of symptons, had an afternoon nap today....... for 5 hours ha ha


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just a quick visit & boy am I glad I popped in .

Sammy - Congratulations honey.  That is FAB news & will hopefully be the start of another run of BFP's for us all to aspire too.  What a fantastic Christmas present.

 to all our other lovely ladies.  I hope you've all had a lovely Christmas.

Sadly, my brother & his fiancee go back to the US tomorrow am, and I'm going back to work (finally after 8 weeks).  I'm really nervous about it, and already upset that my brother is leaving, but I guess it's about time that life returned to normal.

Anyway, I hope to be back soon, and I'll catch up with some personals then.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks Julie, I do hope you are starting to feel better  

Can I ask something about symptons? DS was so long ago that I cant really remember but is it normal to have heartburn (it wakes me up at night), lower backache, nausea, lack of sleep so early on? I am sure I didnt have these last time so early even though we knew pretty early that we were expecting.

Also found out today that my test date was tomorrow   So been testing + since day 9!!! Why would I test positive so early? Could it be twins? See, even though I have got my BFP I still have a million questions  

6 week scan is booked for the 13th Jan at 8.30am, cant wait. My Mum is off to tenerife on the 4th Jan for 3 months and she is gutted now as she really wanted to be there for us. I keep reminding her that I am married now and DH takes great of me and DS but it is nice that she wants to be there for us. She has got 4 so she is a gospel on babies   I, on the other hand cant remember a thing. Just found out that its no longer recommended to make up feeds in advance. I have alot to learn in the next 8 months

xx


----------



## Clomidia

Sammy CONGRATULATIONS     
That's great news, I'm so delighted for you!! Amazing! 

Luci-Lu, so so sorry AF arrived hun, hugs for you... 

My test day is tomorrow (exactly 2 weeks after basting, L-L). I've had some backache and some cramps, and I'm not sure whether that's a good or a bad sign to be honest, I'm just going with the flow. I haven't tested yet (amazingly!) - I don't want to see a bfn and I'm also afraid if I did see a bfp it might be a false positive from the ovitrelle shot before the iui!! So I'm just not risking it!  

How's everyone? Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and enjoyed the time off. We had a great time with my family, just got back this weekend from a much-needed week away!


----------



## Sammysmiles

Clomidia, my test was tomorrow as well but counted 14 days and had today as my test date (whoops!). I hope you are 3rd time lucky as well, we will be pretty much due on the same day!  

Lots and lots of luck,


----------



## Clomidia

Sammy, that would be amazing wouldn't it?! Lol   

Did you do atrigger before your iui? I'm so afraid I'd get a false pos I don't want to chance it... oh well, only another 24 hours and I'll know, hey? Or sooner, if these cramps get any worse I'll fancy AF is on her way. I've been soooooooo tired too, very unlike me going to bed every night before midnight and sleeping til 10am!! Just loving being on holidays and able to do that, though... 

Your excitement is infectious, pet! Hope I catch some of it


----------



## Sammysmiles

Lets hope my tears arent! As soon as I say the words "I am pregnant" I start wailing like a baby. Cried on the phone to the clinic, with my MIL and my Mum today!

I took 5000ui of pregnyl, the nurses say it leaves your system at 1000ui per day but I was stressing that it may still be in my system. With the line getting darker I knew it was all baby. Still un-believable though!

I will be checking tomorrow first thing to see your result, no AF is a good sign


----------



## Clomidia

Thanks hun... I also did the 5000 trigger... will just wait and see what happens tomorrow. I don't want to even consider going through that happened last time again, I just want a big strong VERY positive BFP!! (Just like yours   ) 

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Clomidia

Thanks beebee... take care of you!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thank you hun I will do!  Good luck  today chick I shall be thinking of you!!  Sending you lots of positive vibes!! I am off to London today to meet some of the ladies from my cycle board xxx


----------



## Clomidia

It's a bfn for me girls      I cried all the way down harley street afterwards. I remember seeing a woman bawling crying walking down harley street about 15 months ago, well, that woman was me today. It was awful. 

Feeling rubbish, awful backache and period pains, hate what the drugs do. And I'm fluctuating between feeling ok with it, getting really angry, and wanting to burst into tears. AGGGGHHH, head officially all over the place then! Sadly, that's three failed iui's now so we move on to ivf.  I don't even want to think about how much it's all cost, in time, money, heartache, and we've gotten nowhere at all... And everywhere I looked today were pregnant women, bumps all around me, in the shops, on the tube, in the cafe... do they even realise how lucky they are? 

Sorry for rambling. And being so negative. I wish you all so so much luck, one day we will all there, please god.


----------



## Sammysmiles

Clomidia,

So sorry to hear about your BFN hun. I realy feel for you crying in the street, sometimes the pain is so raw that you dont care who sees you.

Take really good care of yourself and get ready for the IVF roller coaster, there are couple of ladies on the here going onto IVF in the New Year like you and will be full of lots of information when you are ready to ask.

xxx


----------



## Guest

Clomidia - so sorry hun, please try and stay positive though that IVF will work!! xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

So so sorry to hear this hun - my thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Luci-Lu

Sorry to hear the result Clomidia  

I know I've only been there once and you have been there 3 times now, but that was bad enough.  I'm feeling ok about it now though, and really looking forward to starting IVF in the new year.  I hope you will begin to feel positive about IVF soon too.  But at the moment take care of yourself and eachother.

I look forward to getting our BFP's together through IVF next year X


----------



## Martha Moo

to all the IUI TTC ladies
may all your hopes and dreams come true in the coming year!

Emxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Happy New Year Ladies! xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Happy New Year!

Heres hoping 2009 makes all of our dreams come true   

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Flying visit, but just wanted to say ......



I hope that 2009 is a fab year for us all.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Guest

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!    
xxxxx*


----------



## Dona-Marie

[fly] HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL [/fly]

Lets hope 2009 is our year well af arrived this morning early has for the last 2 months ive gone 27 days but this time its only been 22 we have deciced to do our last IUI so we r waiting for clinic to ring with a date for the 1st scan dh is going into hiding has ive started to take my clomid and he says i get nasty on it  can some someone blow me some bubbles upto 77 please


----------



## Clomidia

Thanks girls, you're so supportive... thank you so so much  
Luci-Lu - you're on!  

I'm feeling much better now, Tues was awful but it's onwards and upwards from here. DH and I rang in the new year together with a bottle of bubbly and I'm feeling positive about approaching ivf. Battery low here so will write more later xx 

Happy new year to you all ... big hugs xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Dona, I have upped your bubbles for you. 77 to bring you luck xx

Clomidia, glad you are feeling better. When do you start IVF?

Happy New Year everyone 2009 xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Happy New year everyone!  I think af is on it's way which will be a minor miracle! Never had a cycle under 32 days in my life and I am only on day 29 today!  xxx


----------



## Guest

hello!!      Just bought a new laptop for work so giving it a whirl, Hope everyone had lovely xmas and a fab new year...  Af is starting but hey ho doesnt seem to bother me much anymore so used to her showing up     DH gets more sad than me bless him!!  Plus theres always third time lucky like Sammys!! 

Feel sorry for DH off to work 2moz hes so depressed, i love not having to go to work and im quite looking forward to Monday so i can get back in my routine.   catch ya lata xxxxxx

p.s Bon hugs for af!! If it is at least shes not making you wait ages to show up xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Sorry about AF Gembow, but as usual you have got a great attitude. 3rd time lucky  . I had a hard time with AF showing her face but I think it was all the drugs I was taking as well, my hormones were up and down, left and right!  

I also cant wait to go back to work tomorrow, I just want to get back into a routine. I am sick of resting! I didnt realise how much of my socialising was done in the pub! Only prolem is that none of my trousers fit, so I am leggings all of the time. I dont want to buy maternity clothes yet, I am going to be in them long enough   plus I dont know if its a bad omen?

Still   its sticks, cant find the sticky vibes icon!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Huggles Gem hun - AF showed up today for me so I was right - 30 days is good for me though so I shant complain! xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

AFTERNOON or should i say EVENING ALL

hope u r all well  gembow


----------



## ❣Audrey

I was so wrong! It's stopped already :S xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Bee, why is AF early when you dont want her and late when you do?  

Get some white pants on, go to a posh bar and she will soon show


----------



## ❣Audrey

It's ok - it would have been early if it had come today - just weird that it started and stopped within an hour! xxx


----------



## Poppykit10

*Sammy* What fantastic news and to think you were so negative about it all .It makes me think I should go for a 3rd IUI instead of IVF (considering the costs) I am so happy for you and it really brings great news to the thread.Take care and put your feet up.
Happy New Year to everyone and heres hoping we all get our BFP's this year .Sorry for those testing -ve  in the past week.
I am still going for the "TTC naturally plan" until my next round of either IUI or 1st IVF.Always remaining positive I spend 2 weeks of each cycle PUPO  
XXX
Bel


----------



## Wraakgodin

*sue sneeks in and hope no one notices she has been away*

Hello ladies!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Martha Moo

welcome back Sue!

we missed you!

Em


----------



## Nicksy

Morning ladies, hope you all had a fantastic Christmas and Happy New Year - heres hoping 2009 is a good one  

I must say a big congrats to Sammy - well done you!! I am so pleased for you and DH and here is to a very healthy 8 months for you!

Well we have been researching the IVF options and we are looking at forgetting all about the egg share route (wasn't meant to be)and moving to straight IVF. My DH is looking to take voluntary redundancy this month and so we may have the money to go for it. We have been looking at the ARGC (just because of the high results) and also the Lister (thanks Harriet for sending the info through  ) so I am going to go on these boards and find out all the info. Our idea is that if we are going to do this, we are going to do it properly and not just go to the nearest hospital where the results are lets be honest c*ap!!

Anyways speak to you all soon

Much love

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Good Morning all and a very Happy New Year  

sammy - Congratualtions lovely to you and DH what wonderful news, I bet you are over the moon.  Hopefully I will following in your foot steps with our 3rd and final IUI later this month

Zuri - Morning lovely how are you? xx

Nicksy- Morning hun, I don't blame you about moving straight to IVF I might even be your cyce buddy if our last IUI fails.  

And hi to everyone hope you are all fit and well 

love Kat xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Kat - Happy New Year to you honey   that your last IUI works for you lovey xx

Hi Zuri - Thats the million dollar question - how much will it cost   The ARGC website says that it is £2500 without drugs but I have heard that it is much more than this due to the number of scans they want you to have etc. I am going to try and find out all the info today. 

xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Aww, thanks Nicksy and Kat. I am absolutely over the moon, just   that the little one sticks!

Nicksy, I hope IVF goes well for you. Does that mean you are leaving us? I am not too sure how it works on here now, I have joined a few new threads but still post here as well.

Kat, 3rd time lucky. I started this one with a really positive feeling, I dont know know why but if you read my diary you will see that everything slotted into place and went the way it should (for once).   That it works for you too xx

Poppy, I have to admit I was feeling very down about the 2nd IUI after it failed but after my months break I was feeling alot more positive about the 3rd. I think after so much hard work it really took it out of me and I wasnt too sure that I could face a 3rd. I recommend a break for anyone doing IUI, it really helps to get your thoughts together.

Back at work today so hello to all who are joining me in the real world


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Sammy - hoping to stay around here if they will all have me  

This board does seem to be full of all of us that are either PG or moving onto to IVF, or taking a break   We did try to move onto another thread but we weren't allowed. I feel a bit of a fraud being on the IUI TTC board but all my FF mates are on here - you all know who you are  

Zuri - the ARGC has around a 60% success rate for my age so it would be well worth it - I have just asked a load of questions on that thread. 
xx


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - All the very best on getting the info you need on IVF lovely.  And of course you can stay it wouldnt be the same without you xx

Zuri - Our last IUI should be towards the end of this month thats unless mother nature and given us a lovely new years present  

Sammy - Take it easy in work and don't over do it x


----------



## Nicksy

Zuri - 40% is a fantastic success rate.  The hospitals around here only give 25 - 30% success rates.  The ARGC have that well known doctor DR Taranissi or something and apparently he is very aggressive ( I don't mean in a bad way  ) in the treatment and gives you more drugs to make you produce optimal quality eggs or something.  He always seems to get bad press though. Obviously they don't like good things to happen in this country


----------



## Nicksy

Zuri    that it works for you honey.  I want all my good friends on here to have lots of fabulous news this year. I am sure that we will  

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

I agree Nicksy, 2009 is our year xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all 

I am now training my replacement so its hard to get on here but will try and keep up, hope you have all had lovely Christmas and New Year breaks

Lots of love Louise xxxxx


----------



## Nicksy

Well girls it looks like you really have to pay for success! The ARGC charge from between £10000 - £12500 for IVF. That is just far too expensive I'm afraid. It is a massive risk if it doesn't work. 

Back to the drawing board but we will not be defeated.  

xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

How can they charge so much? Its seems so unfair, we couldnt really have afforded treatment so agreed to stop after one IVF but I dont think I could have done. How can they put a price on treatment at all? If you had a smoking or alcohol related illness they would treat you on the NHS.

It makes me so mad! I am sorry Nicksy


----------



## Kathryne

Oh Nicksy - So sorry lovely it really amazes me how they can justify in charging so much. But I am so glad your spirit is high - you know the old saying where there is a will there is a way   

Hi Lou - Hope you are OK - Happy New Year x


----------



## Dona-Marie

hi everyone 
how is everyone this   day me im sat ere with a violent headache waiting for some one to come and look at my darn arieal only 7 more sleeps b4 we go to the hospital to start our final IUI (hopefully) has long has the scan is godd that is


----------



## Nicksy

Hey girls, I will carry on. I think they can charge those prices as they are so successful.  The ladies on that thread have said that it is worth the money but with all due respect they have got their dream so they would say that. As I have said to DH I know the success rate is very high but you also have to stay pregnant don't you? At that price I just think the pressure would be too much for me in a weird kind of way. 

I think I am going to get in touch with our hospital now and see what they say. 

What did you all get up to over Christmas?


----------



## Dona-Marie

a cold and Wii which ive played on twice 
i looked into IVF at care in Notts and i can c why alot of people get into debt with it, how can they justifed charging that much ok we r lucky we ave one go on IVF on NHS but its not 100% its going to work and if it does work like u say u stilol ave to carry for 9 months so we have decided if IUI doesnt work and IVF doesnt there is no way we can afford private so we said we would look into adoption has if i cant ave children myself then there is some out there that needs our love


----------



## Kathryne

We had a fab Christmas, it was our 1st year that we have both been off over Christmas & new year so it was a lovely long break.  Went to see our niece and newphew in Cheshire which was crazy then relaxed a little when we came home.  Really didn't want to come back to work today - never mind at least I have a job


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Girls

Have been reading all your stories and now feel ready to join in, can I join your thread.

DH and i have been ttc for 6 years, tries two natural IUI's both BFN, been to clinic today this time trying with 50mg Clomid   it works this time.

Gembow I've had all my IUI's at virtually the sme time as you!!


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Waiting Patiently, I have just read your story on the introductions thread. I was going to say pop over her.

Fingers crossed you are 3rd lucky hun xx  

When is your "Basting"?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Waitinpatiently - All the very best for your IUI lovely and welcome on board

Donna - Marie - DH and I have also said that if all this treatment does not work we will look into adopting like you said there is bound to be some child out there that needs our love   but heres to   our treatment works in the meantime xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

that we dont need to go down that road   to all that r doing their next IUI 
   waitinpatiently welcome to the mad house


----------



## waitingpatiently

sammysmiles said:


> Hi Waiting Patiently, I have just read your story on the introductions thread. I was going to say pop over her.
> 
> Fingers crossed you are 3rd lucky hun xx
> 
> When is your "Basting"?


Basting should be either next Friday 16th or the following Monday, just really hope that this one works, we are not entitled to any NHS funding as I'm too young!!! So getting quite expensive, but will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## Sammysmiles

How on earth can you be too young to suffer IF  

   everthing goes okay. Do they scan you to check for follies or do you use ovulation strips like Gembow?


----------



## waitingpatiently

sammysmiles said:


> How on earth can you be too young to suffer IF
> 
> everthing goes okay. Do they scan you to check for follies or do you use ovulation strips like Gembow?


In hampshire you can only have NHS funding if you are between 36 & 39, I'm 31, and now we have paid privately we will never get NHS funding, thankfully I have a very generous Mum!!
I have scans to monitor follies every other day from CD10, then once they have reached at least 18mm they give me Pregnyl to trigger ovulation, first monitoring scan is next Monday.


----------



## Sammysmiles

I have blown you some bubbles for luck


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nicksy – good luck with the IVF, sorry to hear that ARGC is out of price range.  Good luck finding another good quality hospital where prices are more affordable.  When are you looking to have treatment?  Mine will probably be in March (sounds soooo far off).  Our clinic said 30% success rate, which sounds promising as we are going to have 3 rounds of IVF.  But then they said that only half the couples will ever conceive through IVF.  

Sammy – how did you get on at work.  It was my first day back in 2 weeks and it was a real struggle!

Kat – I hope 2009 is everyone’s year.

Dona-Marie – good luck with the IUI!  Although I would be prepared to adopt, DH said he would not be prepared to do that.   So if my 3 IVF’s don’t work then I assume it will be the end of the road for us, which is a very frightening thought.

waitingpatiently – welcome!  I hope it is 3rd time lucky for you!

Got a bit of a shock today, DH's contract won't be renewed, so at the end of March he will be out of a job.  They gave a lame and pathetic excuse, a downright lie, as a reason to get rid of him.  7 of his colleagues were so outraged they went to the MD to voice their opinions!  It hasn't made any difference though.  So the race is on to find something else.  He is looking online now and a work colleague of mine is going to give me the job paper from the weekend to look through.  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Zuri!

I feel guilty about this because I know there are people struggling to afford treatment, but over here you get 6 IUI and 3 IVF's free as part of the medical insurance.  As we won't have any other options, I think we will look into self-funding (if it is possible) if those don't work.  I have no idea how much it would cost.

I don't think we will move back to the UK because things are worse there than here (or perhaps the panic in the papers is more!).  He will just have to apply for everything going and hope that he strikes lucky.  He has e-mailed a lot of agencies this evening so hopefully they might have something for him.  I have made comments to him about being a house husband if IVF works!!  

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles

Sue   sorry to hear about your hubby. He is obviously a decent man if his colleagues have been uproar about it so hopefully he will get something soon. Possibly get something by reputation?

I cant believe you are moving onto IVF so soon, how exciting! March will be here before you know it, this time next year you will be waiting patiently for your little bundle to arrive   

My first day back went okay, spent most of the day on here   (whats new!)

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All and a happy new year to you all

Nicksy: Sorry to hear ARGC is so expensive but from what i've heard you are better off without them. Apparently treatment is very aggressive i didn't go with them because my FSH was too high, has to be under 10. The lister is the next best in the country and their stats also includes poor responders so based on this they are probably better than ARGC. Cost of a cycle is between 3 - 5 k with drugs extra, it pays to shop around for drugs as the lister are expensive. I was lucky my GP prescribed mine

Kat: Good luck for cycle number 3

Zuri: How's it going hun?

Sue: When are you planning on starting IVF

Sammy: Hi

Helloo to everyone else. Well I have now started IVF! Have been taking the pill since 1st Jan this will continue until 22nd. I feel ok a bit nauseous but otherwise ok. I went to my NHS consultation today to go on the waiting list for NHS IVF, its one year! but the good news is that I get 3 free cycles!! hoorah - i think!


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Harriet,

Congratulations on starting the IVF! That has come round so quickly, it wasnt that long ago we were cycling together was it?     you wont need the NHS IVF's because you will have the little one you deserve  

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Evening all!  No way I will catch up with all this chat! Been at work all day today which was nice as I have a new manager!

Sue - massive huggles to you and dh! xxx

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sammy – thanks hun.  I hope so!  I may not be the most optimistic person in the world, but I am the stubbornest (well, next to my DH!), so I am not going to give up without a fight!  Next Christmas will be extra special for you!  This time next year you will have a 4 month old!  I got into work early today (7:05am) to get some work done, but couldn’t get into the computer system until 10:30!  I could have had an extra hour in bed!  Sending hugs (if you can) to Holly!

Zuri – I remember us discussing this before and being shocked at the amount you pay.  We pay about £110 per month but I am lucky that my employers pay it.  Very few Dutch companies do that.  I know that I am very lucky.

Harriet – Great to hear from you again!  I am not 100% sure, but they will put me on the contraceptive pill for a month or two starting at the end of this month and then have IVF.  So that will either be the cycle starting at the end of February or end of March.  It is excellent news that you will get 3 free cycles!  I hope that one will be all you need!

Beebee hun – how are you doing?  How is the family?  

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks Sue, crying my eyes out now  

That was a truly lovely message. Still   baby sticks but its so hard not to get carried away.

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hiya hun!  I am ok been busy - the less said about my family the better at the moment I think!  DH and I have been taking a bit of time out for ourselves xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sounds a good plan!  That is our New Years resolution, to spend more time together and concentrate on our relationship more.  Sorry to hear that you are having problems with your family.  

Hugs

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks hun - it's ok we've just took a step back and to be honest it's been great!  I have developed my photography and actually done something with it which is good - gives me something to enjoy this year! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all

Sue - So so sorry to hear about DH's job I really do hope and   he will find something soon.  Great news about starting IVF in March sending you lots and lots of   

Harriet- Great news about starting your IVF not long now lovely -thinking of you xx

Bee - I don't blame you and Jake taking some time out for yourselves after some of the things you have been going through you totally deserve it - look after yourself.  I can't remember if I told you but I took a look at your photography website and I thought it was wonderful you really are doing a cracking job x

Sammy - Morning lovely hope you are OK x

Zuri - Morning lovely xx

Good god its cold today I think I ice skated all the way into work  

Lots of love Kat x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thank you Kat! xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Morning Kat,

Its scary out there isnt it? I braked this morning and nothing happened, luckily nothing was coming. I almost had a slow motion crash!  

When are you starting your 3rd time lucky IUI?

Morning everybody xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Zuri, first scan next Tuesday and I am a little apprehensive. After a MC before at 6 weeks I am trying to be realistic but finding it really hard as I want it so much. Have had a few tears to DH and he is trying to distance himself in a way as I know if we MC again it would hit him hard. All we can do is hope I suppose, what will be will be xx

I cant believe that so many of you now are already on with IVF. They dont mess around do they? Dont worry about your eggs, it only takes one and they would not treat you if there wasnt a good chance.   When will your scan be to check the little follies?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sammy - It should be middle of this month but who knows.  Since taking the ovritrelle my cycle has changed from 28 days to 24 and last month it was 19  .  I have to be honest I was glad to have a month off treatment this month, hopefully it will put my cycle back to normal.

Zuri - Is it as cold with you today lovely


----------



## Sammysmiles

Zuri, you will be just fine. I am so excited for you.

Grow follies grow!!!

   

Will you have one or two put back? There is a lady on the 2WW with me last month who had 5 (!) put back in. She is due to test in a few days so we are all    for her

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Zuri - I love the snow give me 5 mins and i will pop over with my skies   

Yes I am on ******** lovely x


----------



## Sammysmiles

I know! Imagine if 5 implanted  

I would go with two as well, I always wanted twins as I told DH I never want to go through TX again   I think I may have to though, only one egg at last scan so unless there is a miracle then there will be one baby  

4/5 would be great wouldnt it? Life would never be dull at your house


----------



## Sammysmiles

I am saying it would be great as I know I dont have 4/5


----------



## Kathryne

Zuri I have PM you my ******** details


----------



## sjane1

Hi all

sorry I have been off line for a while!  Have not had chance to read the threads either yet!
Happy New Year to you all - hope you all had a good xmas.

I have had an abandoned 2nd IUI cycle beofre xmas due to lining being too thin as a result of clomid as my hormone levels were OK>  Was infomred next step would be injections and not clomid. 

Now I have developed a cyst on left ovary.  Despite starting AF yesterday, it has not gone (went for a scan today) back for a scan in a week. So basically we are in no man's land again not really knowing what happens now! I worried that its going to cause harm to my ovaries or something.

On a brighter note - the sun is shining here (it's still freezing though!) 

Take care all.

I iwll try to catch up this week!

Sarah


----------



## Sammysmiles

Sorry SJane. How frustrating for you. I hope you get some good news soon.  

I hope you had a nice break over the New Year anyway?


----------



## sjane1

I did thanks, it was good to relax a bit but with all that time on my hands I think I did FAR too much thinking!!!!

Congrats to you Sammy!!!! I am so pleased for you.
xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Zuri: EC will be around the same time for me as well, possibly earlier depending on how i respond to drugs. I take the pill until 22nd, then nasal spray for a week, then stims and nasal spray for about 2 weeks, then EC, ET and   . I am terrified by the whole thing if i'm honest, the drugs, the emotional side - everything. The only thing i'm looking forward to is the 2 weeks off work at the end. I dunno bout you but i'm finding it really hard to concentrate on work at the moment

Kat: Hello lovely

Nicksy: How's it going with you?

Sjane: Sorry to hear about your cyst

Sammy: I hope this one sticks for you I really do

Lou: How are you.

I think Julie is at work today which is probably why we haven't heard from her

Helllooo to everyone else


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks SJane.

Xmas did seem a little longer than usual this year dont you think? We had two full weeks off and our house has never been cleaner.   Lets hope we can keep it up.

xx

Harrier - Me too, I know that there is nothing I can do to prevent it but still saying my   anyway


----------



## Nicksy

Hello my lovely ladies!!

Harriet - I am here hun, how are you matey, hows the treatment going? I think you may be right about the ARGC -plus they want to see you so much, I would end up having to live in London for 3 weeks  

Zuri - Hi hun, I could do with a bit of snow - it is just so bloomin freezing here but noth with the lovely white stuff! I got your message on ******** hun. We don't qualify for NHS treatment as DH as a little boy from previous relationship   Don't get me started  

Sammy - Are you having any lovely PG symptoms honey?

Kat - hi sweetie, how are you today? 

Sjane - So sorry that the IUI didn't go to plan - hope you had a good Xmas and Happy New Year to you honey! xx

Well we are still deciding what to do to be honest. I have also looked at Care Manchester which has a 40% success rate for my age group which is fab. We are also waiting to see if DH gets the redundancy so that we can afford it. I suppose the good thing with just doing straight IVF is at least we can just get going with it straight away. 

Much love to you all

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - 40% success rate is really good, when will you know about DH's redundancy? x

Hi Harriet - the 2ww will be here before you know it and I   that you will get that BFP that you so deserve xx

Hi Sarah - Glad to hear to had a good christmas lovely - happy new year xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Nicksy, I was going to be going to CARE in Manchester for our IVF. There is a thread on here for them and the girls are so friendly. They gave me lots of advice and information if you are considering it.

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

It hasn’t got above freezing here.  By the time I defrosted I had to go out again!  It got down to minus 15 in SE NL last night and is expected to go down to minus 18 tonight.  I have been reading in the paper where one zoo moved their 48 black foot penguins indoors for the night. The penguins come from the South African coast and cannot withstand such low temperatures.  It must be cold if it is too cold for penguins!  A safari park kept their giraffes indoors in case they slip on the snow and break their necks or legs.  The great apes are also being kept in because they could escape their enclosure across the frozen moat!  

Zuri – good luck for stimming, and with the visitors!

Sammy – sending you hugs.  We were told that depending on age they put one or two back, we would get 2 because of my advancing years!  But DH made a joke that we could get 2 sets of identical twins out of those 2!  *slap*  You will have to let us know how that lady gets on!

Sarah – sorry to hear that your IUI was abandoned.  Hope you get that cyst sorted soon.

Nicksy – 40% success rate is great!  Good luck with whatever clinic you decide to use.

Thanks to everyone who sent hugs and good wishes for my DH’s job search      

I am on ********, let me know if you want to add me!

Sue


----------



## Kathryne

Morning everyone - how cold is it today  

Sue - Just added you on ******** lovely.  Ah those poor penguins I hope they will be OK.  Any news on DH job search I   he will find something soon xxx

Off to make myself a nice cuppa hopefully that will defrost me   

Love Kat xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Boo!  

I'm still here .... sorry just not been posting & lots going on.

I don't think I can even attempt personals I am so far behind   , but I have been thinking about you all.  I do hope you all had good Christmases & New Years.  We had 9 here for Christmas Day and 11 for Boxing Day.  My Brother & his Fiancee flew home on 29th Dec, and I went back to work that day, so it took my mind off them going.  Since then it seems to have been really busy, although we didn't do anything for New Years.  I was really glad to see the back of 2008 though.  I'm hoping that 2009 brings us all lots of happiness & good health.

I've got my fertility consultants appt tomorrow am, and I'm not too nervous (yet) about it.  I need to think about the questions I want to ask about endo etc.

Other than that, I'm awaiting an appt for a lumbar puncture, but hoping they will agree to cancel it if I am all better by the time it comes.  I'm much better, but still get a little tired and I'm sleeping really badly.  The Neurology Consultant prescriped me some very low dose anti d's which are just for in the evening, and are supposed to help me sleep, but they aren't doing anything yet.

Sorry ladies, this has turned into a right 'me' post ... just thought I'd let you know how things were.  I will keep popping in, but one of my resolutions this year is to not obsess so much about my ttc, and don't think it's healthy for me to spend so much time here on FF.  I won't be vanishing though .... just not in every day like I used to.  

So, lots of luck to everyone going through tx at the moment, and to those who are just in limbo at the moment belated luck.  Those that are pg - hope we will all be joining you in 2009.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Julie - Glad to hear from you, you take care and keep in touch


----------



## Sammysmiles

Kat! Your new picture is absolutely beautiful x

Hey Julie, good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sammy - thanks it was taken on our wedding day - gosh that will be 3 years next month!! how are you lovely x


----------



## Sammysmiles

I am okay thank you, counting down til next Tuesday and   everythings okay. How are you? Its quiet on here isnt it?

xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Zuri, sounds like you are running a B&B  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI Girls just a quick one sorry no personals as I am training my replacement, I hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Zuri, you need to plant some strange hairs in the soap and questionable underwear under the pillow   

Morning Lou x


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI Sammy how are you feeling any sickness yet?


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI Zuri, yes I have a bump now.  How are you you start your jabs Friday are you ready for it hun?  Any side effects from the d-regging?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zuri not really I felt quite normal so try not too worry too much glad your taking it all in your stride and you haven't had too many side effects, when is your first scan to see those follies growing?


----------



## Kathryne

afternoon all

Zuri - My word you have been busy, but I think you are right to say this is the last time while you are going through treatment best to give yourself the best possible chance  

Lou - Hi hun hope the training is going well xx

Sammy - I am sure everything will be perfect next Tues but i can understand you wanting to get to that milestone  

You are all going to think I am crazy now and probably hanging onto hope but back last year I went to my friends and without knowing she had a spiritualist there (not really my thing!) and she was adamant that she wanted to talk to me, so anyway I had a reading and she said that I would fall pg and I would be due Sept time.  Now if thats the case that would mean we would of caught this month which is the only month that we have not had treatment.....I know it all sounds a little   and I can't believe I am actually typing this telling you but you never know miracles can happen - so they say  ......think the cold weather has got to my brain


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat hi hun.  Leech an old timer from here who has now had her baby also had a reading and he told her she would have a girl in October this was before she was pg and she had a girl although it was November so never say never hun....  It would be fab for you to have a natural miracle


----------



## Sammysmiles

Kat. get BMS-ing! Dont mess about with the spiritual world   

You may get caught next month, be due in October and be a little early


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I remeber Leech how is she? xx

Sammy - Don't worry I don't mess with the spirtual world and I will keep BMS-ing xx

Anyone got any nice plans this weekend?  get this its my best friends birthday on Sat so she is having a Disney Princess party.....I am Princess Belle from Beauty and the Beast.  She has even gone out and bought party bags and party games.  You would never think we are in our 30's


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat Leech is fine, loving motherhood although she said very tiring....

Your party sounds really good fun, how exciting


----------



## Kathryne

I know my friend is a right nutter but it should be a good laugh!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I would say so definately, so much fun.....


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi all, Thanks for the warm welcome recently, not much to report just waiting for my scan Monday morning.

Sammy good luck fo your scan Tuesday

xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks Hun


----------



## Wraakgodin

Kat – yes, I saw that we are now ******** friends!!!  DH ok at the moment, although he has the stress of trying to find a new job, he is actually a lot happier in himself because now he has stopped stressing and caring about what goes on in that place.  His boss asked him to do something today and the converstion went something like this:

Boss:  Can you do x (whatever it was)
DH:  Yes, but have you thought about who will do that when I am gone?
Boss:  Erm…. No
DH:  Well, don’t you think you should start thinking about it?
Boss:  Erm…. Yes
DH:  Well now who isn’t good at their job!
Boss:   
*DH walks off*

Love it!!  

I will have to remember to take a mug with me to work tomorrow, we only have those stupid paper cups and they don’t hold enough for a soup or a decent cuppa, I have trouble defrosting there!  I am getting a lift with DH to work because it is too cold to wait at the bus stop.  I get there 2 hours earlier than normal, but it is worth it!  I hope that spiritualist was right!!  One of my favourite sayings - those that don’t believe in miracles aren’t realists!  Will have everything crossed for you!

I am doing housework this weekend, still trying to catch up from our trip to UK!  So not such a nice weekend as you are having.  That party sounds like a fantastic idea – I am jealous!  I don’t think there is anything wrong with ladies in their 30s having a party like that!  I wondered what you were going on about on your ******** page!  

Julie – Welcome Back!!!!  Good luck with your appointment tomorrow, remember to write those questions down or you will forget them!  I can’t believe that you are still suffering, that really has dragged on, hasn’t it.  Please keep in touch from time to time, and you can always contact any of us off forum and we can chat about non ttc things!

Zuri – I know what you mean, it takes me nearly a week to prepare for my m-i-l coming over for one day!  Good luck with the visitors! 

Lou – how can anyone replace you?!  Congrats on getting a bump!  Send my regards to Leach when you speak to her.

Waitingpatiently – good luck in advance for Monday!

I feel weird not being on the drugs, I don't feel as emotional as I usually do, almost sane   It really feels strange!

Love and hugs to all!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Wraakgodin said:


> I feel weird not being on the drugs, I don't feel as emotional as I usually do, almost sane  It really feels strange!


Just told DH, he said he had noticed!!! Not sure what to make of that!!! 

Sue


----------



## Kathryne

Morning everyone

Sue - Good on your DH for telling his boss what he thinks I bet he felt better for it. Hope you have a good day! Go and make yourself a nice cuppa  


Hope everyone is well

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sue excellent about your DH telling his boss how it is    

Morning all


----------



## Kathryne

Morning Lou how are you lovely x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat I;m good thanks just sneaking on whilst inbetween training, how are you?


----------



## Kathryne

I'm not too bad thanks Lou.  Hoping I can get passed tomorrow (CD19), last month the wonderful AF turned up on day 19!! so I am hoping that I will get back to a little normality this month before trying another treatment.  How is the training going? x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Wraakgodin said:


> Waitingpatiently  good luck in advance for Monday!
> 
> Thanks, starting to worry about how I have responded, but feeling pretty positive about this cycle.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kathryne said:


> I'm not too bad thanks Lou. Hoping I can get passed tomorrow (CD19), last month the wonderful AF turned up on day 19!! so I am hoping that I will get back to a little normality this month before trying another treatment. How is the training going? x


Training is going well the lady will be with me now until I leave passing things over slowly with a view to her doing everything in Feb....

Hope AF behaves herself for you and maybe even doesn't show at all


----------



## Leicesterlou

[fly]For all those who remember Kittenpaws she had a baby girl at 10am this morning

 to KP and DH [/fly]

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171323.0


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi ladies!!!!

Kat – DH’s boss asked another colleague what they thought of him, and the colleague told the boss that he was a lying, two faced b******!!!!  Only over here could you get away with that!  Then the boss was annoyed at him, “well you did ask” the colleague told him!  I have been drinking decaf tea non stop today!  Makes a change from squash.  Doing an anti-AF dance for you!

Waitingpatiently – my clinic always said the only thing I could do to improve my chances was to think positively!  Keep it up!

Lou - glad to hear the training is going ok

Lots of love and hugs to all!!!

Sue


----------



## Guest

hello!!
blooming af is so damn heavy its horrid, i hate being a woman!!!  other than that glad the weekend is close!! 

Kathryne hope the af doesnt show, esp too early!!
Sue - love the way his colleague stuck up for him hehe
Hi Lou and everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

FAB news about KP having a little girl this morning.  Lou - Would you mind passing on my congrats & love.  I do hope they are both well & will be home soon.

I had my consultants appt today & it went really well.  To cut it all very short, we've decided not to have any more attempts at IUI, and IVF isn't an option with my FSH levels, so we are just going to keep ttc naturally.  The consultant is reasonably hopeful for us as we managed to get pg this year so I'm just going to try and think positive and try to focus on other things in life and see what happens.

So, I really feel like I shouldn't be posting on here much, but I want to know how you are all doing so I'll keep reading if that's ok.  I really do  that I will be reading positive news from you all very soon.

Lots of love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hey Julie, I am glad it went well today and you are TTC naturally again. Have faith, they say your body remembers what to do so   that 2009 is the year for you. Put last year behind you.

A lady came into work today and was whingeing because it wasnt Xmas anymore, the weather was horrible and she hated her job. I couldnt believe it, new year and new attitude is how I have always felt (for how long who knows). I hope she feels better about 2009 soon, she has got a great DH, good job a lovely little boy. 

Gem sorry you have got bad AF   just think about being PUPO on the 19th. Yippeee.

Hey everybody else, I too am leaving the thread   Will miss you all so much but even if this PG doesnt work out I will be moving onto IVF. I will check in on you all though (secret lurker).

Thanks so much for all of your support over the last 4 months, its been fantastic. Picking me up off the floor after my BFN's and celebrating my BFP.

Good luck to all you IUI/IVF-ers and those TTC naturally.

Kat - I will see you soon on the trimester boards  

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Gembow – sending you hugs  

Julie hun – I am glad your appointment went well.  Good luck for ttc naturally.  If the consultant is optimistic then I am too!  I am sure it will happen for you.  It would be a shame if you stopped posting, I have finished with IUI, but I am still here!   

Sammy – think that woman must have got out of bed the wrong side in the morning, or having a really stressed day at work!  Perhaps today will be better for her.  Now you, don’t you for one minute think that this pregnancy won’t work out – keep that positive attitude!  I won’t be the same without you (either of you) posting.  I will keep an eye on your posts and your growing bump!  

Friday – weekend, nearly!!!  Working from 7 – 5:30 today    Tonight I am just going to chill!

Sue


----------



## Martha Moo

new home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171401.0

Happy chatting

Em


----------

